# Q'Barra: Into the Emerald Forest - Part II



## Urko (Oct 1, 2005)

*First Night at Steadfast Reach, take 2*
I’m going to back up a bit to the night of your arrival at the plantation in order to do a bit of historical revision to work in the changes to the party roster.

After the human guests and the members of the household have retired for the evening, a hush descends over the manor.  Eff Flat and ‘he has no name’ move quietly about the library.  About half of the books are written in the Dwarven tongue and therefore incomprehensible to them.  Of those that remain, most seem to be about history, economics, or agriculture.  ‘he has no name’ finds, among several books concerning animals, a thin tome on dog breeding and care.  Eff Flat notices a book that seems oddly out of place – “Planar Theory: A Student’s Primer” – apparently published by The Twelve in Korth.  

Before Eff Flat can open the book, Xavier enters the room and looks absently at the bookshelves.  He waves vaguely to the two warforged but does not speak, or look like he wishes to.  He peruses the titles without actually reading them.  A sound causes him to start and put one hand to his sword.  He relaxes when he sees that it’s just Old Borden.

”I’m glad to see I’m not the only one who can’t sleep,” the old priest says genially.  He addresses Eff Flat and ‘he has no name’ with a chuckle.  “I envy you, my friends, that you do not have to feel the frustration of a body that needs to sleep with a mind that won’t allow it.”  He turns his attention back to Xavier.  ”I’ve always found that a short walk can be most helpful – the events of last night excepted, of course.”  He winks at ‘he has no name.’  ”Would you care to accompany me, my young friend?”  With a grunt that might be an assent, Xavier follows the priest out of the library.  

With the humans gone, peace reigns once again.  Dog, asleep under ‘he has no name’s’ chair, heaves a mighty sigh and rolls over.  Eff Flat can now examine the book more closely.  Much of it is given over to long charts and incomprehensible arcane notation.  The rest is a basic description of the thirteen planes that are said to orbit Eberron in a metaphysical manner and their supposed effect upon the world.  There is a bookmark on the section concerning Daanvi, the Perfect Order.  The bookmark itself appears to be part of a page from another book – it’s a fragment of a recipe for pixieberry pie.  Written on it in pencil are the words _Merrit exp. – stone trv?_

Around three bells of the morning, the storm finally breaks, with terrific violence.  Eff Flat cannot help but envy the percussive power of the thunder.  At times, the sound seems to fill the whole world.  It does not occur to either of the warforged to wonder if the two humans made it back in before the rain started.

The book provides most of the information on the planes in the _Eberron Campaign Sourcebook_.


----------



## Urko (Oct 1, 2005)

*Interlude – Sanae dreams*

_Flat angular shapes that must be trees surround Sanae.  They rush past and she vaguely wonders how the trees can move so quickly.  Then she trips and falls on her face in the fetid water and realizes that it was her who was moving.  A strong hand pulls her up.  Leara.  The girl puts her hand back to her stomach, trying to stop the endless red flow.  They’re moving again, the trees just a blur.  Hisses and roars seem to come from every direction.  Menacing, reptilian shapes in the shadows, never quite becoming visible.  Sanae realizes they’re being toyed with, herded in the direction their foes want them to go.

A brown hill looms close, its side gashed with a black hole.  Sanae knows the enemy is too close, that they will be found, but Leara can’t run anymore.  They have to try to hide, to find a defensible place.  They plunge into the dark.

And emerge into a blinding light.  A silver light.  It is the Great Temple – Flamekeep itself!  Leara is gone, forgotten.  A stately procession moves by – a long line of somber ecclesiasts in their finest robes.  They either do not see or ignore the mud streaked paladin lying beside their path.  Sanae realizes it is an ordination ceremony, that a priest is being raised to the rank of cardinal.  The initiate is lead up to the Keeper of the Flame and receives his purple sash.  He turns to face the congregation and Sanae recoils with horror when she realizes that it is Kajalaketh.  He alone of all the assembly seems to be able to see her and he fixes her with a smug grin that breaks into a mocking cackle.  His laughter is still echoing in her ears when Sanae wakes up._


----------



## Urko (Oct 1, 2005)

*Morning at Steadfast Reach, take 2*

The sleeping humans and reading warforged are roused at dawn by the insistent clamoring of a bell ringing steadily somewhere on the grounds.  Gathering themselves together, the party runs to investigate, gathering on the veranda at the back of the house.  The plantation grounds are invisible, cloaked in a thick white blanket of fog.  Excited voices and dashing about can be heard in all directions.  A shape detaches from the mist, resolving into the form of your employer.  ”We’ve been hit again,” Kolbek pants.  ”Worst one yet.  Better get your gear together – it’s time to start earning your pay.”  He does a double take.  ”Where’s the big young buck and the old priest?”

Eff Flat, Erin, ‘he has no name,’ and Sanae may act.

Matilda and Dargin will be worked in very soon.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 1, 2005)

Sanae awoke with a scream in her throat. Once she realized that it had only been a dream, she vaguely remembers the dying words of Kajalaketh and makes a note to speak with the others about her dream. Unable to return to sleep, she spent the time between waking and meeting up with the others in prayer, then in her morning excercises. 

When Kolbek speaks Sanae frowns deeply, "Xavier and Borden are not in their rooms? This is very troubling. Has anyone seen them between dinner and morning?" She looked between Kolbek, the workers and the other party members.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 1, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin arrives on the veranda wearing a hastily-donned robe and clenching her morningstar.  When she sees there is no immediate threat, she visibly relaxes.  She peers into the thick mist, hoping to catch a glimpse of Xavier or Borden.  _Perhaps they heard something earlier and went to investigate, _thought Erin.  Hmmm.  _No.  Our little group has already learned the value of numbers, I believe._

"Perhaps they tarried in their room, or slept through the alarm.  I shall collect the rest of my things and check on them."

Erin dons her armor and grabs her gear, moving quickly.  She'll then head to Xavier's and Bordern's room.  She'll knock, and if she doesn't hear an answer she'll glance inside.  If she doesn't see them, Erin will go over to their beds and take a closer look.  Were they even slept in?  Are their weapons here?

Spot on Xavier's room: 1d20+0=*2*
Spot on Borden's room: 1d20+0=*17*
Search on Xavier's bed: 1d20+0=*3*
Search on Bordern's bed: 1d20+0=*1*


----------



## Urko (Oct 1, 2005)

*‘he has no name’ speaks*

(Not sure when doghead gets back, so I’ll go ahead and NPC him for the weekend to keep things moving)

‘he has no name’ had been quietly observing the activity when Sanae’s question draws him out of his reverie.  ”We both saw them.” He indicates Eff Flat.  ”Last night.  Before the storm.  They went for a walk.  I never heard them come back in.”


----------



## Urko (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dargin and Matilda meet*

This meeting takes place on the evening of the 20th of Dravago, not long before the rest of the party is arriving in Steadfast Reach.  This interlude is to give you a chance to meet in character.  Once that’s done, we’ll jump to you arriving at the plantation and join the rest of the party

Dargin Crow Speaker has a problem.  As near as he can tell, the group he seeks left this morning on a fast river boat.  After a day of walking the docks, he has discovered two things.  One, that fast boats cost far more than the handful of coins he currently has and two, any boat willing to carry him for the pathetic sum he does have will take at least two days to get where he needs to be.  Sitting at the end of the pier thinking, he notices a human woman regarding him intently...
******
Matilda D’Orien has a problem.  Lots of them in fact, mostly stemming from her family, but at the moment she’s more concerned about her empty purse and an overwhelming sense of boredom than anything else.  She’s spent this afternoon skulking about the Orien Courier Post, mostly because it annoys the station master and she has little better to do.  A strange character has caught her eye:  one of those odd Talenta dino-riders and his clawfoot companion.  He seems desperate to get somewhere and lacking the funds necessary to procure legitimate transport.  Perhaps Matilda can help...


----------



## Urko (Oct 1, 2005)

*Erin searches*

Neither Xavier nor Borden respond to Erin’s knock.  Driven by anxiety, her search of the rooms is fairly cursory, but it appears that both left most of their gear.  Xavier’s bed does appear slept, or at least lain, in.  Borden’s is still neatly made.  One curious thing does catch Erin’s eye in Borden’s room.  The window is open and there is a large puddle beneath it.  On a low table in front of the window lies an open book, soaked completely through.  It is a slender folio of prayers to the Sovereign Host.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 2, 2005)

*Dargin and Matilda Meet*

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10... 10gp. It was the fourth time he had counted his funds and it was the same every time. Dargin sighs again, knowing that no matter how many times he counts it it would still be far short of what he needed to get upriver. Malk nudges him from behind, breaking his dour musing. He sighs, "I know Malk, you are hungry as well. I just hope you don't get tired of fish as that's the only meat I can catch around here." Malk tips his head to the side and hoots in response. Dargin smiles a bit, glad at least one of them is keeping a cheerful outlook. "Maybe we can work our way up river on a boat. I might be able to row, or wield a pole to help pay our way. It'd take us weeks to get there through this jungle." He turns his head to look at his shoulder. "Yes Grandfather, we could try working in town but the local guilds might not care for us casting spells for money in their territory. It's one thing to do it for free to help people, but it's quite another issue to do it for profit." Dargin sighs again and tosses a pebble into the water. He looks over at his shoulder again. "What's that? Who's watching us?" He turns to regard a human female eyeing him from farther down the pier. He has gotten used to the attention he receives when in town which is part of the reason he rarely has cause to come into one. Something about her look is more appraisal than curiousity. Perhaps she can help...
With nothing much to lose by trying, he stands up and moves to approach her.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 2, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin's hand lightly brushes against the water-logged book as she peers out the window, her brow furrowed.  _Curious_, she thought.

Erin turns and leaves the window, and heads out to the hallway with a purposeful stride. She rests her hand on her morningstar, and formulae whirl about in her head prepared for use.  _I fear something's happened to them.  Their disappearance and last night's attack are far too coincidental._

Erin returns to the veranda.  It is obvious to all present that she is worried.  "They're gone," Erin says.  "Most of their gear remains, however.  I do not believe now that they went off without us.  Xavier would be far too cynical to leave his things behind."  A wry smile lifts the edge of her mouth only momentarily.  "So... we have a problem."


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 2, 2005)

_Can this day get anymore boring? No transports going out and none coming in. At least annoying the station master is somewhat amusing._ 

Matilda sighs to herself as she paces back and forth on the docks wondering how exactly she was going to while away the rest of the day. _Wait, what's that over there? A Talenta halfing and his mount...hmm, this should prove interesting._

Approaching the end of the pier where the two were sitting, Matilda was not surprised when the pair started coming toward her. Meeting them halfway down Matilda calls out to them"Let me guess, you two are looking for a ride out of Newthrone, right? And from the look on your face, I'd say you either can't afford a fast boat, or everyone is too scared of your friend there to let you onboard. So...which one is it? Actually, I don't even care. Tell me your story, and if I like what I hear, I'll get you wherever you want to go, and if I don't like it, maybe you should just start walking. Matilda waits for the halfling's answer, tapping her foot impatiently.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 2, 2005)

Sanae fixed her eyes on the nameless warforged. But before she could speak to him Erin returned with her news.

"A problem, indeed. We need to investigate where the attrack took place, maybe we will find evidence of Xavier and Borden's whereabouts. If they were simply taking a walk, as the 'forged say, perhaps they were caught in an ambush by the lizardfolk. If that is the case, we have even more reason to put these raids to an end... this is now personal."

She turned to Kolbek. "Lead the way, sir."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 3, 2005)

Dargin hesitates a moment, wondering exactly how much he should tell her. He decides to speak truthfully. "You have divined the nature my problem. I am Dargin Crow Speaker, a spiritual guide from the Talenta plains. I have searched the earth, the waters, and the sky for signs and I found them. The portents indicate that lines of power are confluxing in the area near Steadfast Reach. It is important for me to be there to take part in the shaping of destiny, with the guidance of the spirits. Without the means to procure a ride however, I may not be there in time and others will seize the opportunity." He searches her face to see how she reacts.


----------



## Urko (Oct 3, 2005)

*Investigating the scene*

Kolbek shakes his head and he leads you across the mist shouded grounds.  "I hate that this happened, but I'm comforted to know that you are even more motivated than my money could buy.  I'll back you, one hundred percent, whatever action you decide to take." 

He stops in front of a shed that has been hacked to pieces.  A human male, about fifteen, lies sightless nearby, his open mouth still full of rainwater.  "I understand Veris was your tracker.  Hope you can manage without him."  The area around the shed is a mess of churned mud and hacked vegetation, most of it ripped from the nearby field.  "There's two more like Gareth here.  And five unaccounted for."  The rage that radiates from him is almost palpable.

Need Spot/Search checks from Erin, Sanae, and the two warforged.

Nice introductions, Dargin and Matilda!


----------



## Pebele (Oct 3, 2005)

Sanae surveyed the scene with a deep frown. "Five unaccounted for, plus Xavier and Borden. Have they taken prisoners before?"

She clenched her hands in to fists as she looked around again, trying to pick up any clues.

Spot Check: 12 
Search Check: 5


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 3, 2005)

_He's desperate. His story sounds interesting...maybe I'll ply him for more on the way. Portents, spirits, signs, destiny.....no matter how you look at it, it means excitement._

Turning away from Dargin for a second, Matilda attempted to hide her excitement about getting out of the city. Clearing her throat, before turning back around, Matilda addresses Dargin. "Well, I suppose I could transport you out towards Steadfast Reach, but as for payment, I'll take whatever you can give me. But..., Matilda hesistates a moment before continuing, this whole problem of yours sounds like a bit much for one person, even with your friend there. So I tell you what, maybe I'll step in as a guard for you on this journey of yours, as long as it means I get some excitement, and maybe some money for more time. So, what do you say? Say the word, and we'll get underway."

Matilda waits for Dargin's response, as she goes through her mental checklist as she prepares to launch the boat.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 3, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin sighs as she sees the waste of life.  Her gaze lingers over the broken bodies and then to the shed.  _Now why would they go to all the trouble to destroy a shed?_

Erin turns to Kolbek.  "A few questions, sir."  Her tone is business-like and professional - perhaps a bit controlled.  "Firstly, what was stored in this shed?  I find it odd that they would take the time to destroy it thus.  Secondly, what else was taken?  I doubt you've had time to take full stock of your losses, but what is your best guess.  Third and finally, do you have any texts regarding these interlopers?  I'm looking for information about their religious practices, specifically.  We must know if Xavier and Borden are to be... _sacrificed_."

Erin is looking for as much information on the attackers as possible, and will ask for the time to research them before setting out.

Spot: 1d20+0=17
Search: 1d20+0=13


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

[sblock]Eff Flat
Male Warforged Bard 4th lvl
True Neutral

Str 10 –- (2 pts)
Dex 14 –- (6 pts)
Con 12 -- (2 pts, +2 race)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 10 -- (4 pts, -2 race)
Cha 14 -- (8 pts, -2 race, +1 level)

Hit Points 25
Action Points 7
AC 14, Touch 12, Flat 12
Init +2
BAB +3, Grap +3
Speed 20 (base 30, load 33/41.5/66, medium load)
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +4

+4 Melee, dagger flute, 1d4, 19-20/x2
+6 Ranged, dagger flute, 1d4, 19-20/x2, 10'r

Medium, 6'6" tall, 302 wt, 4 yrs old
No hair, silver eyes, copper skin

Speaks common

+9 Bluff (7)
+9 Craft: weaponsmithing (7)
+9 Craft: metal working (7)
+9 Diplomacy (7)
+9 Knowledge: Musical Instruments (7)
+10 Listen (7)
+12 Perform: dagger flutes (7)
+0 Spot (0)
+9 Use Magic Device (7)

Feats
-Skill Focus (listen)
-Skill Focus (perform: dagger flutes)

Warforged Traits
-Living Constuct Subtype (Ex)
-Composite Plating; +2 AC bonus; 5% arcane spell falure
-Light Fortification (Ex)
-Natural Weapon; slam 1d4 damage

Bard Abilities
-Bardic Music 4/day
-Bardic Knowledge +6
-Countersong
-Fascinate
-Inspire Courage +1
-Inspire Competence

Spells Per Day 3|3/1
0th- Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Light, Message, Prestidigitation, Summon Instrument
1st- Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
2nd- Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person


Background
From the time of making, Eff Flat had been listening. He was instantly fascinated by the tonal qualities of metal striking metal. Also the sound the metal makes as it moves through the air. Throughout his short duty as a warrior in the warforged armies, he would try to pick out notes that were being played as steel struck steel and steel moved through the air. He even got frustrated when certain weapons changed in pitch as they got older. He vowed a secret covenant with himself to learn more when he could.

When the wars at last ended he decided to search out the knowledge he needed to create instruments and to play these creations. But, since he had only known war, metal and weapons were his natural canvas. With a slightly twisted idea of how music was created he began to fashion his own musical instruments. Instruments, not only of war, but of music as well.

His first creations were of little use either in battle or on the tavern stage. So he decided to study texts devoted to the subject. These books were few and far between, but he continued to learn as he went from library to library in search of this knowledge. His natural ability to go without sleep made it much easier to study at late hours. At last he had learned enough to try more experiments. To fund his work he learned to perform for others.

It has taken him much studying and many hours of practicing, but Eff Flat has finally created his masterpiece. Or more correctly twenty-five of them. He calls them dagger flutes.

He has been traveling from tavern to tavern playing his unique intruments. While he has gotten quite good at it, he has found that the response hasn't been like he had hoped. It is especially difficult in those taverns that have 'no weapons' rules.


Personality
Eff Flat seems very friendly and is always looking for his next gig. he is known to try anything in order to play a tune or two on his dagger flutes.


Appearance
Eff Flat has a body made of copper. He is generally found wearing traveling clothes and has a bandolier across his front with many daggers in it.


Traveler's Outfit (worn, 5wt)

25 MW MW Dagger Flutes* (bandolier, 25wt)
Spell Component Pouch (belt, 2wt)

Backpack (center back, 2wt)
Bandolier (right shoulder & left side, 2wt)

MW Artisan's Tools: Weaponsmithing (backpack, 5wt) 
MW Artisan's Tools: metal working (backpack, 5wt) 

Coins- 4gp, 7sp, 14cp (backpack, 0.5wt)

* Masterwork Masterwork Dagger Flute: It is both a masterwork weapon and a masterwork instrument. Cost: 402 gp (302 gp masterwork dagger + 100 gp masterwork instrument; materials cost to craft: 134 gp). They function as daggers that are tuned to a specific note. They can be played for their musical quality. Also when thrown they make a faint sound of their specific note as they travel through the air. Notes: High C, High B, High C#, High A, High G#, High G, High F#, High F, High E, High D#, High D, High C#, Middle C, Low B, Low C#, Low A, Low G#, Low G, Low F#, Low F, Low E, Low D#, Low D, Low C#, & Low C.[/sblock]

The warforged bard looks around the area of the crime.

Spot: 13+0=13
Search: 14+2=16


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 3, 2005)

Dargin grins broadly. "Yours is a brave and generous soul. Your company will be most welcome on this journey. No doubt you shall have a hand in shaping events to come" Dargin raises his arms and invokes a blessing with a loud voice. "Though the material reward for your actions may be small, know that you travel with the blessing of the spirits. May you ever be surrounded by your wise ancestors. Their knowledge shall guide your footsteps to good trails and aid you in times of misfortune." Lowering his arms again he gathers his belongings and follows the woman to her boat.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 4, 2005)

"All right, let's get moving. I don't know about you Dargin, but I'm in a hurry to get out of here." Hurriedly Matilda finishes her preperations for departure, and prepares to get underway as quickly as possible.


----------



## Urko (Oct 4, 2005)

*Matilda and Dargin travel upstream*

Matilda must wait until well after dark to “liberate” one of the river runners.  An old Orien retainer half-heartedly patrols the dock, but with her dimensional leap ability it is a simple matter for Matilda to get past him.  It might occur to her to wonder just why security measures are so poor.  The boats are simply tied to the docks - no attempt has been made to lock them.  Of course, very few have the ability to operate them, so perhaps the Couriers feel stronger measures are not necessary.

In any case, she is able in short order to paddle away from the dock and drift downstream to a prearranged meeting point with Dargin.  Malk is a little wary of the strange craft and almost leaps into the water in fright when the elemental ring is first activated, but the halfling shaman is able to reassure his companion.  A couple hours upstream from Newthrone the river runner passes a patrol boat, lit from stem to stern.  Oddly, though, the patrol boat keeps its distance and issues no challenge, although Matilda and Dargin can clearly see a few crew members on deck.  Matilda is forced to put ashore later in the night when a furious storm strikes the river like a hammer blow.  For a while, it's difficult to tell where the rain ends and the river begins, but after an hour the rains subsides to a gentle patter, then a thin mist, allowing them to proceed.  It is not long after dawn when they sight a dock with a stubby watchtower that Matilda recognizes as their destination.

Go ahead and continue to interact in character if you wish.  The next time I post you will be introduced to the group.


----------



## Urko (Oct 4, 2005)

*Inspecting the scene*

After a few minutes of looking around, Erin makes a couple discoveries that help make sense of the seemingly randomly chruned grounds.  Among the many footprints, humanoid and reptilian, she notes several long furrows, as if something, or perhaps many somethings, were dragged from this spot.  Near where one of the furrows begins she finds several arrows jutting, like strange feathered branches, out of the ruins of a banana tree.  The furrows disappear in the tree line.  Tracks are few.  Xavier may have been able to find more.

Eff Flat turns up a more tantalizing – and sobering – clue.  Nearly buried in the mud he finds the familiar gold and azure triple cross that symbolizes the Sovereign Host.  As he holds it mutely up for inspection, each of the party recalls seeing it around Borden’s neck.


----------



## Urko (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kolbek answers questions*

Kolbek shakes his head at Sanae’s query.  ”No, they’ve never taken prisoners before.  Always crops and tools.  The casualties we’ve had have been people who happened to get in the way, but it seems like they’ve done their best in the past to avoid contact.  This is definitely an escalation.”  He turns back to gazing moodily at the ruins of the shed.  

Erin’s questions pull him out of his reverie.  ”It’s funny that this particular building was hit.  It was a drying shed for a very specialized crop.  _Kef_. It’s a drug.  When dried and smoked, it gives a hazy look into the future.  Least, that’s what the mystics claim.  It’s popular all through the Principalities.  The raw stuff was here in the field, but it looks as though they got most of that, too.  Don’t know what they’d want with it.  Up to now, they’ve only taken food, and you can’t eat kef.  Poisonous.”  His face grows dark.  ”I wish they would eat it.”

Kolbek rubs his face and looks very tired.  ”I don’t know anything much about their religious practices.  Nature worshippers, I think.  The Eldeen folk would probably get along with them, I imagine.  I’ve heard of lizardfolk doing blood sacrifices, a few of the Cold Sun tribes and especially some of the blackscale are notorious for it.  But I’ve never heard of the Three Feathers doing it.“

He is about to say more when dog suddenly points his nose skyward and howls plaintively.  Soon everyone can identify the cause of his distress as the banshee wail of a river runner.  Kolbek glances, uselessly, in the direction of the river, lost among the mist and trees.  ”Bit early for the couriers to be out.”  He reaches out to pat dog.  ”Quiet, beast.  It’ll pass soon enough.”  He is proven wrong, however.  The sound grows in intensity, as if approaching the dock.  After a moment, it cuts out as if the ring had been deactivated. ”Now what?”  Kolbek stares into the fog in exasperation.  ”Guess I’d better see what’s going on.  Feel free to come along, or you can keep poking around here.”  Without waiting to see whether anyone will join him, the dwarf trudges off across the fields.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 4, 2005)

*Erin*

After listening to Kolbek, Erin kneels down and inspects the furrows.  She removes her gloves and takes a pinch of dirt with her fingers, lips moving.  She then stands and brushes her hands together.

"Xavier made a good showing, Borden as well I think."  Erin points to the tree line.  "Looks like Xavier saw them coming.  Got a few.  Perhaps several.  Then the Three Feathers dragged them... along with their own dead... off over there."

Erin walks over to the ruined shed, donning her gloves once more.  She rummages around the wreckage for a moment, and then gingerly grabs a piece of dried plant.  "I hope you don't mind," She says.  "But I would like a sample of this _kef_ so that I may examine it further."  She then deposits the plant into her belt pouch.

"Now..."  Erin unhooks her morningstar from the belt prong and hefts it.  She gazes into the mist, towards the dock.  "I think perhaps we should ready our weapons.  We have been beset by enemies from all sides, and I trust these unexpected visitors not a whit." 

I will then go with Kolbeck to the docks, and prepare for battle (hopefully not!). If there is not a shred of kef left to examine, I'll edit the post.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 4, 2005)

"Arrrrrrroooooooooooophhhhhuuuuuu" Malk moans again where he lies in the middle of the boat. He's been upset ever since getting onboard. It was all Dargin could do to keep him from capsizing them with his thrashing about when they started the Ring. Once he settled he lay down in the center and moaned constantly. At first Dargin fretted over him until he decided his partner would be fine, if unhappy.

For Dargin, the trip was also unnerving, but he managed to hide it a bit better than his mount. The jungle seems so restrictive, closed in. Everywhere along the river is dense jungle, twisted vines, and brilliantly colored plants. It is a stark contrast compared to the low, rolling hills and flat grasslands of his homeland. At least his companion was pleasent to speak with. He would point out different beasts, plants, and insects he could identify and share some knowledge with her. Some could be used for medicine, others aphrodesiacs, poisons, or some that tasted good when properly cooked. Catching a particularly large green dragonfly, he plucked the wings off and held it up to her. "This is a Puddlejumper, they can grow bigger but the younger ones taste sweeter. Here, they are best when freshly caught!"


----------



## Pebele (Oct 4, 2005)

It was obvious to everyone that Sanae was very displeased with the current situation. Her features were hard and dark as they surveyed the scene. With a scowl she looked towards the trees and released her held breath with a long hiss.

She was about to speak when the sound of the ship made Kolbek act. she unsheathed her greatsword and nodded in agreement with Erin. "We shall never let our guard down again on this mission. Not even for a second. I will take the lead, if that is acceptable."

Without waiting for Erin's agreement, Sanae sidestepped her to follow directly behind Kolbek. She kept her weapon at the ready and moved towards the dock with as much caution she could muster in her angered state.

She have to think more later about the shed and the curcumstances surrounding Xavier and Borden's disappearence. But for the moment she only cared to know who was approaching and what, if anything, they wanted with the team.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 4, 2005)

Matilda exchanges small talk with Dargin as they continue toward their destination, in between Dargin's ecology lessons, Matilda shares stories of her life in House Orien. Pointing out all the highs and lows of general house life, she carefully avoids revealing too much about herself. Watching Dargin catch the giant dragonfly, Matilda shuddered despite herself as Dargin brings it over to her. As he offers the puddlejumper to her, she quickly responds, 
"Sorry, I'm not a really big bug eater. Would that be talenta cusine at it's finest? Besides, unless you want to see the inside of a tree, I suggest you let me concentrate on keeping us afloat. One more thing, is your friend there, alright? I've seen cats handle water travel better than this."

_Eww...damn halflings._


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 5, 2005)

Dargin shrugs, pops the dragonfly into his mouth, and crunches it noisily. He speaks around his mouthful of bug, "Somfume 'aflin's merchanmfhs 'ave a sayin' "Your lossfh is my gain".  Ahhh, sweet and juicy, not like the dry locusts on the plains. Most people who haven't tried insects wouldn't consider them a delicacy, but they've never had roast Turan beetles. Delicious, they're like eating cruncy peanuts." He sighs, wishing he had some now. "Malk likes them too, I should get him something to eat as well. He doesn't like the motion of the water as he's used to having his feet firmly planted on the earth. He actually has gone swimming before, but the movement of the river is giving him a sick stomach. He'll survive though, this experience will only serve to make him stronger and more adaptable." Malk moans again and Dargin goes over to reassure his partner. "Don't worry friend, we'll be off this boat soon. I'll catch you a crunchy snack in the meantime."


----------



## Urko (Oct 5, 2005)

*Second arrival at Steadfast Reach*

As Matilda eases the river runner to the dock, a dwarf in the watch tower calls out, ”That’s far enough.  Stay in the boat and keep your hands where we can see them.”  He points a heavy crossbow in their direction.  His companion, another dwarf, tugs on a leather cord that lifts the hood off an everbright lantern set into the top of the tower.  For good measure, he pulls a horn off a peg and blows out one quavering note.

In almost no time at all, Dargin and Matilda see a group of people round the corner of a paved path that terminates at the dock.  Another dwarf, with rich clothing and a determined expression, is at the head.  Behind him are two tall human women and a pair of warforged.  Dargin immediately recognized Erin, Sanae, and ‘he has no name,’ but the copper skinned ‘forged is unfamiliar to them.  

The lead dwarf steps forward.  ”State your business and be quick about it.”


----------



## Urko (Oct 5, 2005)

*Going to the docks*

Despite the dwarf's shorter legs, Sanae and Erin have to hurry to keep up with Kolbek.  They can hear him angrily muttering to himself as he trots across the fields and around the house.  A horn sounds from the docks.  Kolbek looks over his shoulder and grunts "Better keep your weapons handy and eyes sharp," and moves even more quickly.

A boat similar in design to the one that brought the party here is sitting at the pier, the occupants warily regarding the watchmen who keep them covered with crossbows from their tower.  Erin, 'he has no name,' and Sanae immediately recognize the halfling shaman who just two days ago declined to join the expedition.  The pilot, a human woman, is unknown to them.  Kolbek challenges them to state their business.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 5, 2005)

In the slightly guttural sound of halfling speech, Erin calls out to Dargin.  "Well met, little brother!  Change your mind?"  The smile on her face appears genuine.  _Good.  We need another ally._

Erin's gaze lingers briefly over the woman she supposes is the captain of the vessel, and then dismisses her.  She reattaches her morningstar to her belt hook, and relaxes.

"Stand down, I think we're fine.  Dargin there was a member of our party before we left town.  He's just... _a little late._"

ooc:


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 5, 2005)

Dargin raises his hands palm outward to show openess. He replies in common, "Greetings friends, we come peacefully. The captain is named Matilda. She was kind enough to bring me up river to rejoin you. I have important news to share. May we come ashore?"


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 5, 2005)

Unfazed by the numerous well armed individuals on the dock, Matilda announces herself in a loud voice. "I am Matilda d'Orien and this is my client Dargin Crowspeaker. I have been contracted to bring Dargin safely to this point, and then act as his bodyguard from here on out. I suggest you drop your weapons, or be prepared to face the wrath of House Orien." 
Bluff Check: 10

Seeing that Dargin already knows at least one of the people on the docks, Matilda relaxes slightly, but she still maintains her defiant position.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 5, 2005)

Sanae lowers her weapon, but she does not sheath it. She regards the woman and the halfling warily, she does recognize Dargin, but one can never be too sure about who one's allies are.

"Good to see you again, Dargin. Is this Matilda an old friend of yours, or a new one?"

She focuses on the woman and offers a slightly forced smile before concentrating to try to gain a sense of her intentions.

Sanae will use her Detect Evil ability on Matilda. Suspicious much?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 5, 2005)

"Matilda is a new friend. She carried me up this river where no others would." He looks around at all the tense faces. Grandfather Raven whispers in Dargins ear, "You can sense their unease, it permeates the very air around them. Travelers along the river cannot be so rare to warrant this reaction." "Hmm, indeed Grandfather. I will ask them. Friends, Grandfather believes that you are uneasy to see new visitors. Is something wrong?"

Spells Retrieved
[SBLOCK]
0- mending, detect poison, purify food and drink; 
1- lesser vigor, entangle, obscuring mist; 
2- warp wood
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Unfazed by the numerous well armed individuals on the dock, Matilda announces herself in a loud voice. "I am Matilda d'Orien and this is my client Dargin Crowspeaker. I have been contracted to bring Dargin safely to this point, and then act as his bodyguard from here on out. I suggest you drop your weapons, or be prepared to face the wrath of House Orien."




Erin's head jerks towards Matilda at the sound of her voice, and a scowl appears on her face.  Her eyes grow wide in disbelief.  _Such arrogance!_  Erin thought.  _Who does she think she is??_

Erin waits until Dargin finishes speaking, and her eyes bore into Matilda's.  "Do not be so presumptuous, my _dear _lady."  Erin's voice drips with venom.  "Or foolish.  You make threats on those who have just lost two allies and friends to vile creatures.  None here are in the mood for the bellowings of a pompous House *blowhard*."  The last is said loudly, and Erin's eyes blaze as she stares daggers at Matilda.

OOC:  Meow!


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 5, 2005)

_You little..._

Returning Erin's stare, Matilda answers her with a smirk. "I am sorry to hear of your friends, and your edginess is completely understandable. Afterall *you* obviously didn't protect your friends well enough. But, no need to get off to a bad start here is there, my _dear_?"

This should be a fun trip


----------



## Pebele (Oct 5, 2005)

*Sanae loses her patience*

Sanae opened her mouth to speak to Matilda when Erin interrupted her. She then looked back and forth between the two bickering women.

She raised her sword and scowled. "_CHILDREN!_ Shut up! By the Flame, you are both severely trying my patience." 

She gestured with her sword, indicating that Dargin and Matilda should move from the boat to the dock. Then she made sure to situate herself between Matilda and Erin.

"Now. Everyone shall speak in turn, and so help me the first of you to interrupt will regret it. Dargin, why have you followed us here? What has made you change your mind?"

She looked pointedly to Dargin and waited for him to continue.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 6, 2005)

Grandfather Raven whispers an ancient saying to him, "When big cats, or women, disagree it is best to get elsewhere." Dargin nods at this sage advice. He looks relieved that at least someone is keeping a level head. When he reaches the dock he helps Malk ashore before turning to Sanae to answer her. "Hrrmm, it is not a tale told quickly, but I shall explain it as best I can."

Dargin speaks of how he came to Q'barra following the gentle nudging of the spirit world. He thought he had interrpreted the signs and movement of the celestial bodies correctly and that something important would happen in Newthrone. He thought of joining the group going up river on this mission to earn money so that he could continue staying in Newthrone until destiny manifested itself. Realizing that he may miss whatever major event was set to occur there, he declined the groups offer and decided to remain. It wasn't until the night the group left that he had the vision.

"I opened my eyes and I was standing in the middle of a parched land. Rocks, bare earth, and a few scraggly trees were all that surrounded me. The sun shown brightly and a dry wind scoured the rocks. I felt myself sinking, being drawn into the very earth. I struggled but could not escape. The ground closed over me, and I could feel myself being pulled down into the heart of Khyber where the fires of burning rock are hottest. I continued to move, pulled, flowing through red hot rock that flowed like water. Suddenly the rock surged upward, flinging me out as if in a geyser. I emerged at the bottom of a dark, still ocean. I continued to rise up from the crushing depths until I breached the boundry of air and sea. Soaring ever higher until I was among the clouds. From there I could look down upon all the land and see many things. My eyes were drawn to Q'barra, and it was then that I saw it. Dark lines, throbbing like diseased veins or worms crawled across the land. They writhed and twisted as they moved towards this place. I then saw shining light, a glowing white and yellow thread moving up the river to meet the veins. As they grew closer my vision dimmed and before I could see them meet I fell from the sky.
I awoke then and realized that destiny will not be played out in Newthrone, but rather here on the frontier, in this place. I had missed my opportunity to travel with you and sought transportation desperately until I found Matilda. I am relieved that I have been able to reach you, for I believe this group of beings are that shining thread."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

The copper colored warforged turned to his metalic brother standing next to him. "I have never understood these arguments are they called? The soft ones are indeed strange in their approach to situations are they not?"


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 6, 2005)

*Erin retracts her claws*

Erin's gaze locks onto Matilda's through Sanae's outburst and Dargin's story.  You would almost think that a chill has settled over the plantation.  Erin is the first to break it, as her eyes shift to the halfling.

"I... we... welcome your aid, Dargin.  But I fear we must not tarry if we are to have a chance of saving our comrades."  She looks back at Matilda.  "As for you...  If your skills are as sharp as your tongue, we all might survive this.  Be _welcomed_."  The last is said with much difficulty and a glance to Sanae.


----------



## Urko (Oct 6, 2005)

*The party expands*

The party expands
Kolbek watches the interchange between the human women with an look somewhere between annoyance and amusement.  He is about to interject something when Dargin launches into his lengthy description of his dream vision.  Kolbek stares at the halfling shaman speechlessly, while the two watchmen lower their weapons in awe (or perhaps bewilderment would be more accurate).  

”Very well.  If these newcomers want to help out, they’re welcome to do so.  Just as well, with you folks being short handed now.”  He frowns and chews the end of his moustache.  ”One thing, though.  They didn’t sign a contract with me, so if you bring them in, it’s your affair – you can subcontract or make whatever agreement you want with them.”

He is about to leave when a young human male comes sprinting down the path. ”Mr. Novilderth, sir, we’ve found a survivor.  Nollis.  But he’s badly hurt – better come quick.”


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 6, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin looks at the messenger, her eyes wide.  "Take us to him!"

Edited for Goof.


----------



## Urko (Oct 6, 2005)

*Nollis*

I’m going to make what I hope is not an unwarranted assumption that everyone will follow.  FYI, Erin, Nollis is the name of the hurt man, not the messenger.

The plantation worker leads the way back to the grounds and around to the back of the manor house.  There is a small crowd gathered on the veranda.  A table, no doubt set for the party’s breakfast, has been hastily cleared to make room for a middle aged human on a canvas stretcher.  A taught-faced woman stands beside him, tightly gripping his hand.  Several other workers stand by mutely.  

Drawing nearer, it is difficult not to recoil from the horrific site.  His face is literally in tatters and only one eye remains.  His chest has been hastily wrapped with bandages, but they are soaked through.  A blanket covers his mid section, but his abdomen bulges disturbingly.  Miraculously, though, the man is still breathing weakly.  A young dwarf girl, the same one who tended to the party last night, dabs at his forehead with a damp rag and whispers meaningless reassurances.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 6, 2005)

(a slight backtrack to before the messenger came running...)

Sanae listened to the halfling carefully, and alternately looked between Erin and Matilda to make sure they were minding their manners. _Is there always such pettiness between members of different Houses? By the Flame, this could get very tiring very quickly..._ 

When Dargin had finished speaking, and Erin had said her piece, Sanae nodded and finally sheathed her weapon. "So it is settled then, Dargin, welcome back in to our team. We will catch you up on all that has happened later, after we deal with this current issue. Matilda, you are welcome to assist us in our mission. However, if you are to be part of the team, you will have to respect the other team members, I'll not have bickering distracting us from more important matters. She turned to Erin then. "Erin, I know I can count on you to fill in our new friends, you're much better at explaining matters than I."

Before any further discussion could take place, the messenger arrived and Sanae followed after he and Erin immediately.

When she saw the man on the stretcher, she swallowed back a dry heave. She focused on a spot on the table near his head, trying not to look directly at him. "Sir, I'm going to try to help you..." She then looked to the various people around the table, "Please, give me room, I'm going to try to help him..."

She quickly got in to position beside the wounded man, and clutched her arrowhead pendant in her left hand and closed her eyes, mouthing a prayer before placing her right hand on Nollis' chest. 

If she is allowed, Sanae will use her Lay On Hands ability on Nollis.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 6, 2005)

(Continuing Sanae's quick backtrack)

After Sanae's verbal rubuke, Matilda turns to address Erin, "I'm sure you'll find my blade is far sharper than my wit, but I digress from the real point. Glad to make your acquaintance, _Lady_ Erin. 

After Sanae's speech about respect, Matilda addresses her as well, before they all follow the messenger about the survivor. "I'm sure Lady Knight, that you will find I have respect for all those who deserve it. But, truly I _thank you_ for your lesson on mutual respect. I trust there will be no future issues because of you." 

Upon seeing the wounded Nollis, Matilda is taken aback by the severity of the man's wounds. "Are there no healers among us? Can no one do *anything* to save this man?


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 7, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin looks at Nollis with a blank expression on her face.  _He's not going to live, Sanae doesn't have the magic to bring someone back from that.  Reminds me far too much of the War._

When she speaks, her voice is subdued.  "Tell me what you need, Sanae - and I'll find it.  Please do your best."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 7, 2005)

Dargin looks upon the injured man with compassion and sorrow in his eyes. The injuries were terrible but there was still a spark of life left in his form. Seeing Sanae was already ministering to him, Dargin stood back and watched with interest. Learning from another healer's skills was always fascinating. He stands by in case she needs additional support.


----------



## Urko (Oct 7, 2005)

*Nollis speaks*

Kolbek stands back, somewhat skeptically, while Sanae does her work.  A silver glow spreads over the man’s body and some of the more severe injuries close up.  He is still clearly in dire need of help, but his breathing is more regular now.  When the paladin is finished, Kolbek presses forward and lays a hand gently on Nollis’ shoulder.  ”Easy man, just rest.”

Nollis coughs violently, spotting those nearby with blood.  He falls back wheezing.  ”They were like...animals, sir.  No...worse.  Like demons.  We were out checking the sluice gate on the fish ponds after the storm broke out.  Davil heard a noise by the kef shed.  Metal on metal, shrieks.  We went to see – it was a couple of the new folk you hired.  Young warrior and an oldster.  Must have taken shelter in the shed when the rain hit.  The devils had them surrounded, but that warrior fought like Dol Dorn himself.  The dead were piled around him, but they just kept coming.  The old man had no weapon, but he stood by the warrior and healed him as well as he could, but the lizardfolk were wearing him down faster than the old man could patch him back up.  Davil ran up to help.  What happened to him was...ugly.  At least it was quick.  After that some of the ones that had been tearing up crops broke off and came for the rest of us.  You wouldn’t believe their fury.  Half of them didn’t even have weapons...just dove in with claws and teeth.  I was beating one away from Noena when two more jumped me from behind.  That’s when that young warrior broke away from the shed and pulled them off of me.  I fell in a ditch.  When I woke up, the storm was gone and there was no one left.  Not even...the dead.”  He shudders and tries to grasp his throat.  His coughing grows worse, becoming a convulsion.  Several hands try to hold down him as he thrashes, moaning and foaming at the mouth.  All too quickly Nollis is still once more.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 7, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin is quiet for a moment, staring at the still form of Nollis.  She pulls her cloak about her as if suddenly chilled.  Her voice is quiet and subdued.

"We must end this.  For the sake of Light, we must end this."  She turns to Sanae.  "Sanae, lead us.  This... _murder_... must be stopped."

ooc:  Erin is ready to go.  She'll follow the party as soon as they're ready.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 7, 2005)

Once Nollis had fallen still, Sanae clasped her pendent again and muttered a soft prayer before turning to the group.

"Our objective is clear. There is no turning back from this point, we will hunt these beasts to the ends of the planes, if that's what it takes. I doubt if Xavier and Borden are alive, we must accept that. But we can and we will bring vengence on their behalf."

She turned to Kolbek. "We need a map, and any more information you have about the location of their camp. And sir, I would stop production for the moment. Unless you want to see how many more men you can lose. This has escalated, who knows what they will do next."

Sanae is set. Since we backtracked, I didn't think the group had recieved the map. I'll edit if this is incorrect.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 7, 2005)

Matilda approaches Nollis's body queitly, and utters a small prayer to Dol Dorn to guide his spirit, afterwhich she bends down and whispers into Nollis's ear. "Your death will not go unavenged, sir. I'll make certain these bastards answer for your death and that of your fellows."

Matilda then turns to Sanae and Erin. "It seems that your friends sacrifice prevented the attack from being any worse than it was. Let us make sure that their sacrifice was not in vain. If it's any consolation, I should be able to translate for us, so we might be able to find out if your friends still live. I'll make certain to question any prisoners, *thoroughly*, if you catch my meaning."

Matilda is ready as well.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 9, 2005)

Matilda steps away from the rest of the group, ostensibly to look out over the plantation from the veranda. She silently clears her mind and focuses her thoughts, then she turns back to rejoin the group. 

Matilda will take 20 on her Concentration check to become psionically focused, activating her Psionic Dodge feat. I didn't think anyone would miss her for two minutes.


----------



## Urko (Oct 9, 2005)

*Preparing to leave*

The woman at Nollis’ side, clearly his wife, collapses sobbing while the rest of the workers close in around him and lift the stretcher to bear him away.  A halfling girl goes to the widow’s side and does her best to comfort the grief-stricken woman, helping her to her feet.  The group disappears into the receding mist, the halfling girl’s warbling funerary chant lingering after they disappear from sight.  Kolbek watches them go, his hands tightly gripping the table Nollis died on.  Those nearby can hear the wood splinter beneath his fingers.  He turns to face the party.  Sorrow and rage struggle for control of his features.  He begins absently picking through the wreckage of breakfast, disturbing a small dinosaur about the size of a chicken that had been quietly helping itself to the overturned dishes.  It scuttles away with an indignant high-pitched squeak.  Kolbek watches it go while he scoops rice and vegetables into a ceramic bowl.  

”Damned chirpers.  Get into everything.”  He sets the bowl on the table with a grunt.  ”I’d meant to treat all of you to an unforgettable breakfast, let you sample the wonders of my plantation.  So you could see why it means so much to me.”  He picks up a basket, still about half-full of cubical red _koaba_ fruits.  A rolled up sheet of parchment is nestled among the fruits.  He hands it to Sanae.  ”Here you go.  Best map I’ve got at the moment.  It’s not as detailed as I’d like, but it will have to do.” (See next entry for map and details).

The dwarf girl, who had gone into the house when the rest of the workers left, reappears.  She lays a pile of cloth parcels down on the table.  Kolbek touches her cheek and smiles weakly as she scurries back inside.  ”Suka has put together some food for you.  All grown right here.  I hope you’ll find tasty as well as nourishing.”  He chews the end of his moustache uncertainly for a moment then reaches underneath the table, producing a hitherto unnoticed wooden case.

The case is about four feet long and a foot and a half wide.  It is composed of intricately carved cherry wood and has gold hinges and clasps.  Kolbek opens it almost reverently.  An unusual rod, about 3 1/2 feet long, rests in the red velvet-lined interior.  Like the case it is made of cherrywood and gold.  One end is curved into a grip, like a crossbow, and studded with Eberron shards.  The other end is shaped in the form of a screaming mouth.  ”My father commissioned this near the start of the Last War, when he still fought for Karrnath.”  An unpleasant memory darkens his expression.  ”Crafted by Wevrik the Wonder-Wright himself.  My father called it his Thunder Staff.  It can be a potent weapon, albeit of limited range.  I’d like one of you bear it.  Perhaps it will bring you luck.”  He cradles it lovingly for a moment.  ”Please bring it back safe.”  He holds it out and will explain its workings to whoever takes it.  

After passing on the heirloom weapon, Kolbek reaches into a pouch and withdraws a small bulb-shaped ceramic jar with a cork stopper.  He hands it to Erin.  ”It’s kef.  You said you were interested in examining some.  Be careful with it.”

Kolbek leans back against the table.  ”And now I will wish you good fortune and good hunting.  Avenge these good people.  Make my property safe.”  He clasps each party member’s hand in a grip of steel.

Kolbek’s Food:  There is enough for 20 person days.  Any day that a character eats nothing but that food, the character’s natural healing rate per day, for both hit points and ability damage, is doubled.  The character also gets a +2 to Fort saves vs. disease.  

The Thunder Staff:  As a full round action, wielder may make a ranged touch attack against any target within 30’.  If the attack is successful, target takes 1d6 force damage and must make a DC 14 fortitude save to avoid being stunned for 1d4 rounds.  

Alternately, the wielder may take a full round action to deal 3d6 force  damage to all creatures within a 30’ cone (no save).  All creatures within the area of effect must also make a DC 18 fortitude save to avoid being stunned for 2d4 rounds and a separate DC 18 fortitude save to avoid being deafened for 1d6 minutes.  Any creature immune to stunning is immune to the deafening effect.  If used in this manner, the Thunder Staff loses all functions for 4d6 hours.


----------



## Urko (Oct 9, 2005)

*The map*

The area covered by the map is approximately 25 x 30 miles.  The lighter colored contour lines represent an increase in elevation relative to the one to the west/left.  The darker ones represent a decrease in elevation, again, relative to the line to the west/left.  Each line is approximately 75’ higher/lower than its neighbor.  The darker green areas on the east/right side of the map represent marshy areas.  Kolbek will also note that there are other lizardfolk tribes not shown on the map.  To the southeast (beyond the area shown) is a blackscale tribe known as the Iron Tooth.  To the North (near the top of the map and beyond) is a Cold Sun tribe called the Sky Touchers.

So, where are you going?

edit:  _Aha - much obliged, Yeoman!  That's what I tried to do at first, but I had left off the "http://" portion._


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kolbek's Map*








Urko, use the img tags, and put the link in the middle. That will embed your image.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 9, 2005)

"Which way were the bodies dragged? I guess that's as good a place as any to start heading towards. Anyone have a better idea? I don't care so much as long as I get a little vengenance for the recently departed. Let's get moving quickly, so get those ideas going people! Also as a sidenote, Kolbek your fruit is excellent. Nothing this good back in Aundair." Matilda munches cheerfully on the koaba, while awaiting the rest of the party to give their opinions.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 10, 2005)

Sanae examined the map carefully while munching on a bit of koaba fruit. She listened to both Kolbek and Matilda before speaking.

"Perhaps this Thunder Staff can be best utilized by Erin or Dargin. As for which way we should go... I must agree with Matilda. I know very little of these tribes and it seems that we need to find them quickly. We will head in the direction the drag marks go, and then from there we will continue northwards."

She looked between the other members of the party and shifted impatiently.

sorry for the goof. I need to stop updating when I've got a headache.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 10, 2005)

When Dargin's turn with the map comes, he turns it this way and that, pursing his lips and clucking his tongue. He takes a leather pouch from his bag and shakes it, causing the contents to rattle. He then casts the bag open over the map and shakes out a handful of small bones. Leaning in close he studies where the bones on the map fall. "Hrrrmm, yes, here.. and again here! Most unusual..." He taps the map and says "If the lizardfolk are taking our fellows back to their village, there is one option that may be advantageous to us. Here, the river. If we take our vessel north we may be able to cut across the jungle and reach their territory before they do. We may take them by surprise if we come from an unexpected direction. The drawback is locating the raiding party in this tangled jungle, or if their destination is something other than their village."
He sweeps the bones from the surface of the map and puts them back in the pouch. "A bold move, but risky. The safer route is to follow them through the jungle. We would have to push hard to catch beings adapted to this environment but it could be done."


OOC: Erin can have the boomstick, it's right up her alley


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 10, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin seems quite interested in the map when Kolbek first produces it.  She takes in the various locations and distances to their foe.  _Overland, or on the river?  Either one will-_

Her train of thought is interupped by Kolbek opening the cherrywood case and displaying the Thunder Staff.  Erin's eyes open wide and she begins to mutter, oblivious to those around her.

"What's that, an Eberrite-32 D-shard?  No, the porosity is far too granular.  Perhaps a 35, or 38.  And look at the cherrywood/gold mixture, good Gods!  That'll give an excellent differential to the ether flow, barring any truncated energy simplexes..."

Erin suddenly looks up and blushes.  "Sorry, professional interest."  She turns to Kolbek.  "That's an impressive contrivance, _sirrah_.  I hesitate to take it with us, considering its obvious value - not just monetarily, but what it must mean to you.  Still..."  Her fingers trace along the inlaid gold.  "... It might be useful."

When Dargin begins to talk of the route, Erin nods her head in agreement.  _He's a wise one, this halfling.  I must remember that._ 

When there is a brief lull in the conversation, Erin speaks up.  "I agree with Dargin.  Taking the river route, if possible, will most likely mean we'll arrive at their village before they do.  An obvious benefit to our chances of success."  _And if our friends are still alive, then perhaps we ourselves can take some hostages from the non-combatants who remained behind.  Nothing wrong with a little... insurance._  Erin glances at Sanae.  _Hmm, I must consider a way to convince her of this tactic._  Her eyes drift back to the Thunder Staff, and she is once more lost to thoughts of artifice...

ooc:  I'll *ahem* gladly take the staff, unless Dargin wants to stake a claim.  I pocket the drug sample.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 10, 2005)

Matilda's eyes light up at the mention of taking the river route. "If you want to run the river, then I'll be more than happy to show what a real pilot can do. Say the word and I'll get my boat ready to depart."


----------



## Urko (Oct 10, 2005)

*Deciding which way to go*

Sanae:  The drag marks disappear not far from the fields and none of you is an experienced enough tracker to discern them beyond that point.  Before the trail disappears it was moving in a northeast-ish direction.  BTW, it was Matilda who suggested following the tracks, not Erin.


So, we have two votes for going through the jungle and two for going upriver.  Any input from our MIA warforged?  Anyone wish to change their vote one way or the other?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

The mostly silent warforged ponders the two courses of action.

"I believe the river choice seems more plausible. What do you think?"

He turns to his warforged brother.


----------



## Urko (Oct 10, 2005)

*'he has no name' casts his vote*

Still no word from doghead, so I'll NPC him again to keep things moving.

'he has no name' considers the question for so long that Eff Flat thinks that his companion did not hear him.  Finally, the warforged responds.  "I can see the merits of both plans of action.  I will vote with the majority."

OK, it's 3 to 2 in favor of the river (OK, 4 to 2 with hhnn's meaningless ghost vote).  Is the plan to go upriver and disembark parallel to the ridge (to be close to the presumed location of the village?  If there is further discussion or dissent, please go ahead and post.  Unless the group consensus changes, I'll start you all going upriver tomorrow.

Matilda:  If you're planning on using the "borrowed" Orien boat, there is a small chance that you could run into a legit Orien courier, which could lead to trouble.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 10, 2005)

OOC: Yeah, I meant to go upriver until we could strike due east to hit the village or the edge of Three-Feathers territory.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 10, 2005)

I have no problem using the "appropriated" boat. Matilda is pretty cocky, so she would disregard any perceived risk of using it.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 11, 2005)

Sanae nodded in agreement with Dargin and Erin. "With Matilda's help we should be able to navigate the river. It seems like a sound plan to me."

She adjusted her gear and double-checked her pack. 

"Matilda, we are counting on you."


alrighty, let's do this!


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 11, 2005)

Erin slings her pack over her shoulder and smiles reassuringly at Kolbek.  "Don't worry, my friend.  We'll take care of this.  And when we return, you never need fear the night again."

Erin grabs the sandalwood case gently, and slips it under her arm.  She begins walking towards Matilda's boat with a determined stride.  _Now, let's see how well the House lackey can captain her own ship, hmmm?_


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 11, 2005)

Dargin takes Malk by the bridle and leads the balking clawfoot back to the boat. "Now Malk, settle down. I know we just finished with a long boat ride but we have to do it once again." With nudging and cajoling, he eventually gets his mount to board the boat once more.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 11, 2005)

*Departure from Steadfast Reach*

Matilda breaks into a run as she heads back to docks. Getting onto her boat she makes the preparations for departure. _Let's see, Dargin, Sanae, Malk, Little Miss Jerk, and the two warforged, that's everyone._

"Alright, let's get moving people. Just tell me where you want to make landfall, ok? Oh, and you might want to hold on." Matilda finishes her statement with a wink, and prepares to pull away from the dock.


----------



## Urko (Oct 11, 2005)

*Going upriver*

Matilda’s boat is not nearly as large as the one Calabas piloted the day before.  The entire party manages to squeeze in, but the boat is clearly riding lower in the water than it was meant to.  Everyone has cause to be glad that the trip should only take an hour or two; seating is not exactly comfortable with two large warforged, an overly excited dog, and a nervous clawfoot aboard.  Matilda, on her elevated pilot’s seat, is quite cosy.

The elemental ring strains a bit at first under the increased load, but at Matilda’s command it surges forward.  After twenty minutes or so, another dock comes into view.  It is much larger than Kolbek’s, although not as well built, being composed of wood rather than stone.  The barge currently docked there is the center of a flurry of activity – beings of all races move between it and enormous carts drawn by long-necked dinosaurs that line the bank.  The latter arouse enough interest from Malk that the boat is nearly capsized before Dargin can get him under control.  A few workers wave as the courier boat roars past.  

Whether it’s due to the overloaded boat or Matilda’s piloting is debatable, but the journey is definitely not as smooth as yesterday’s.  Before mild queasiness can become something more serious, though, the jagged line of what you all assume to be K’lethka ridge begins to loom on the horizon.  Once Matilda has judged that she is roughly just south of it, she looks for a spot to land.  Luck is with her; she finds a small stream that will just accommodate the river runner.  The heavy vegetation insures that it will remain hidden from the river.  

Once the elemental ring is quiet, silence reigns for a time, but before too long the normal sounds of the jungle start up again.  Soon the air is trembling with a cacophony of squawks, hoots, buzzes, and occasionally less identifiable (and more troubling) noises.  It’s a relief to get into the shade – the sun was beginning to approach it’s midday zenith when the party landed.  Under the dim canopy of trees, the trackless rainforest rises away from the river.

Now would be a good time to figure out how you proceed – marching order, special precautions, what you’re doing with the boat, anything else.  I will also need two Survival checks from everyone.  The first is to stay on track – that one is at +4 because of your map and prominent landmark that you can (occasionally) see.  The second is at normal modifiers to avoid miscellaneous mishaps while slogging through the jungle.  These checks will cover your first day of travel.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 11, 2005)

*Erin*

ooc: Urko, how long do we estimate it will take to trek through the jungle to the site?

My rolls are:

First Survival Roll (1d20+4=22)
Second Survival Roll (1d20+0=20)

Wow, look at those rolls.  Also, I wanted to take a moment and compliment you on your writing.  Very descriptive and nicely done!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 11, 2005)

Dargin peers into the overgrown river bank, searching for any signs of what creatures might be lurking in the depths of this jungle. After tightening his silk wraps and checking Malk's various straps he climbs onto his mount and waits for the others to start walking. 

ooc: I'd like to stick second from the back, or somewhere near the middle so I can get to anyone who needs healing, without being the one who gets picked off at the end of the line by prowling beasties. =)

Getting Lost
20

Avoid Hazards
23



> Also, I wanted to take a moment and compliment you on your writing. Very descriptive and nicely done!



Indeed, I always look forward to Urko's updates.


----------



## Urko (Oct 11, 2005)

*Travel time*

Dayspire & SelcSilverhand:  Thanks for the compliments - glad you're enjoying it.


The question of travel time is difficult to answer.  The jungle is very thick, cutting normal travel time by 1/2 to 1/4 and some of you are burdened enough to be slowed.  You can probably make about 6 miles per day, more if you push yourselves (but this will increase the chances of mishap and getting lost).  Another complication is that you don't know precisely where you're going.  

Estimates of distances, based on map:
To the west end of K'lethka Ridge - about 11 miles
To the western border of Three Feathers territory - about 16 miles
To the hypothetical location of the village - about 20 miles


----------



## Pebele (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry, I screwed up


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 11, 2005)

Matilda does her best to conceal the boat with loose branches and leaves. _It's not perfect but it'll have to do. I hope it's still here for the trip back._ Her quick concealment done, Matilda checks her gear and heads into the jungle, in what she hopes is the right direction. "Stupid jungle. Could there be a worse place to go traipsing through? She then looks at the rest of the group.  "Don't answer that." Sighing deeply, she draws her blade and begins hacking a path into the jungle.

Survival Check 1 - To avoid becoming lost. (11) 

Survival Check 2 - Avoid "mishaps" (14) 

Matilda will take the lead, unless someone else jumps in. Also, I'll third the congrats on a job well done Urko!


----------



## Pebele (Oct 12, 2005)

Sanae stepped in line behind Matilda, content for the moment to let the older woman take the lead. She kept her head low and gave Matilda room to hack through the brush.

"We should try to remain as alert as possible. I know it's difficult in this jungle, but we must try to avoid being surprised by any enemies. There is no time to waste."

Survival Check (getting lost) : 12 (7+5)
Survival Check (mishaps) : 5 (4+1) 

OOC: I know I haven't been posting as quickly or as often as normal; I just started a new job so I'm still adjusting. I will be able to promise at least one post a day, in the evening. I hope I don't slow everyone down.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 12, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin nods at Sanae.  "Agreed."

She follows behind the Warforged, allowing Matilda to hack at the brush with her oversized knife.  _Fascinating.  She's actually doing some work, rather than ordering around others.  Perhaps..._

Erin becomes lost in thought, but still manages to keep an eye on the jungle...

... and Matildas back.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat falls into place with the others. He begins playing a wonderful march tune on his dagger flutes.

Getting Lost: 10
Avoiding Hazards: 13


----------



## Urko (Oct 13, 2005)

*Into the Emerald Forest*

Pebele:  Don't worry about odd posting times.  As you can see, it's somewhat erratic what time of day I get a chance to post as well.  I'm just happy when people post most days.   

By the way, I got an email from doghead.  He's still having connectivity issues, but expects to join back in next week.

Finally, while compliments are being handed out, I want to say how much I enjoy the dynamic that Dargin and the three ladies have going.  Very nice roleplaying!

No doubt about it - the jungle is a beautiful place.  There is a riot of sounds, sights, and smells to delight the senses.  Depending on individual disposition, enchantment with the rain forest's splendor may last as long as an hour before the stinging insects, grasping thorns, patches of knee-deep mud, and general feeling that one is breathing through a wet blanket begin to dampen even the most enthusiastic of spirits. 

The going is slow, to say the least.  Although in general the terrain rises as you move away from the river, this is by no means uniform.  The land is furrowed with innumerable steep-walled gulleys and valleys, at the bottom of which run little streams, some swift and fresh, others stagnant and overgrown.  In some places it is necessary to crawl on hands and knees to get back out of the ravines.  Some of you may well be recalling with fondness the fan-cooled salon and running baths of the Hotel Metrol.  Still, by working together, the party is able to overcome the near constant obstacles in their journey.

Occasional clearings, formed where one of the mighty trees has crashed to the earth, provide a welcome respite of fresh air and a look at the sky.  Great swarms of orange butterflies congregate there, as well as birds and small dinosaurs of every imaginable color.  Kolbek was right about the chirpers – not an hour goes that a group of three or four trail the party curiously for a time.  A few growls from Malk are enough to send them on their way.  

Around mid afternoon it begins to rain.  Not hard, but steady, as if it intends to remain for the long haul.  The poor visibility is probably the reason Sanae falls into the trap.  Eff Flat barely has time to cry out when the jungle floor seems to open up beneath her and she disappears into a black hole.

Sanae hits the ground with a heavy thud (8 HP damage).  There seems to be some kind of netting or fabric on her face.  Brushing it away, she realizes it is spider web.  In the dim light, she can see that the walls of this pit are fairly alive with its makers; perhaps thousands of white, coin sized arachnids seethe there.

As the rest of the party is beginning to react, a quavering, singing voice from off in the brush catches their attention.

_”Hey fi-diddle fee, here we be
my larder is full
there’s food and drink and clothes for me
Tomorrow I...”_

The song stops short.  A ragged man, probably human under the filth, dressed in skins and a broad leaf for a hat stares at all of you in surprise.

Anyone may act.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat had been in the middle of a particularly difficult dance tune when it happened. The jungle floor pratically shallowed up Sanae and before he could react to that, someone was singing? He looks up just in time to see the singer emerge from the brush.

"Good day, sir. What is that tune you were just singing?"

Then he turns to the others.

"By the way, Sanae is down there."

He points down to where Sanae disappeared.

"Anyone have some rope?"


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 13, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin reaches for Sanae a second too late as she tumbles down into the pit.

"Sanae!" She exclaims.

Dropping to her knees in the rain and mud, Erin is about to extend her hand to her fallen comrade when she hears the singing.  Just as quickly she is on her feet, staring hard into the brush, hand on her morningstar. When the unusual man enters the scene, she relaxes not one whit. 

"Sanae." Erin quietly says to her friend behind her, never taking her eyes off the newcomer.  "Are you well?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 13, 2005)

Dargin starts forward with the others when Sanae disappears into the pit. He stops though at the sight of the being stepping out from the bushes. Seeing the other confront him though, he leaves the matter to them and urges Malk up closer to the pit so he can look down and check on her. As he manuevers, Grandfather Raven whispers in his ear. "Be ever aware, many types of predators use traps to catch their prey." Dargin can sense the ghostly form  turns its head to watch the newcomer closely. Nearer to the edge, he leans over in his saddle and peers downward. 

OOC: If I can see the spiders, I'd like to try to identify them to see if they're poisonous or a hazard. 17
Edit - wrong skill, actually 17 for Know. nature.


----------



## Urko (Oct 14, 2005)

Pebele and Yeoman are not going to be able to post for a day or two, so there will be a brief (hopefully) hiatus.  Game should resume soon - I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 17, 2005)

ooc: First, I want to apologize for the game being on hold. Without going in to detail, I was hospitalized overnight on Thursday and I've been recovering. Yeoman has been taking care of me and has been understandably distracted by these events as well. But I'm doing much better and am anxious to get back in to the swing of things!

Sanae let out a sharp cry of pain as she landed hard on her side. She took a few deep breaths and cleared the debris off her face before noticing the spiders. Once they were noticed, she swallowed a scream and focused on getting to her feet.

Once she heard Erin's voice she looked up and raised her voice to be heard. "I'm here! I'm mostly unharmed, but I landed hard on my left side. I will heal quickly, so do not worry. I have rope here with me, but it will be of little use, what of everyone else?"


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 17, 2005)

*And the day goes from bad from to worse.*

Peering down the hole, Matilda calls down. "How in the nine hells did you miss that hole Sanae? Great job little lady. I'm not carrying rope, but I'll get you out of there with yours." Preparing herself to jump down the hole after the wayward knight, Matilda shouts over to the rest of the group. "Someone deal with whoever that is, while I rescue our friend down there." Matilda then attempts a graceful jump down the hole, tucking and rolling at the last moment to escape injury.

Controlled Jump Down, 21 

Soft Landing - Tumble, 21


----------



## Urko (Oct 17, 2005)

*Gathering round the pitfall*

Welcome back! Glad you’re feeling better, Pebele! 

While Eff Flat and Erin greet the stranger, Dargin and Matilda rush to Sanae’s aid.  Dargin recognizes the spiders as corpse spiders – so named because of their propensity for breeding within dead bodies.  They tend to bite when swarming, which is painful but usually not dangerous, although a small percentage of individuals have allergic reactions – occasionally lethal ones.  A few of the spiders are swarming up out of the pit.  Malk snaps at a couple before snorting in disgust and keeping his distance.  ‘He has no name’ peers into the pit curiously, but does not comment.

Matilda makes it into the pit without injury, although it is rather a tight fit.  The spiders, already covering the paladin, eagerly swarm over her as well.  They seem to have a genius for finding their way through any gap in clothing and armor.  In short order both women are finding their accommodations extremely inhospitable.  I’ll need 2 Fort saves from both of you – one to avoid being nauseated by being covered with nasty arachnids and one (very easy) to see if you’re one of the few who are allergic. 

The ragged man looks from one to the other of the party members with obvious alarm.   He backs away, a crude stone cudgel raised in defense.  His retreat is halted when he runs into a tree.  ”’Scuse me, friend,” he says to it, tipping his leaf hat.  ”Who are these folk?  They aim to take my meal?”  His eyes narrow in a look of feral cunning as he whispers to the tree.  ”Mayhap they’ll find a surprise if’n they try.”


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 17, 2005)

*Erin*

A cautious smile lights Erin's face, and she visibly relaxes.

"Hold, friend" She says.  "We are travellers, trying to make our way through this gods-blasted jungle.  We mean you no harm."

ooc:  Erin tries to get a sense of the man. Sense Motive (1d20+0=2).  She also tries diplomacy to calm him and perhaps to alleviate his fears.  Diplomacy (1d20+3=21)


----------



## Pebele (Oct 17, 2005)

"Little lady? That hardly seems like an appropriate title, I am neither little nor lady-like, thank you. As for getting down here, I was busy watching for danger, I forgot to pay attention to where I was stepping... Regardless, just get me out of here, we'll discuss this further once things are settled." 

Sanae seemed to be babbling to keep her mind off the spiders that were swarming over her body. She wretched when they got near her nose and mouth, furiously wiping them away.

Once Matilda had jumped down, Sanae quickly searched her backpack to hand Matilda the rope. "Quickly, let's get this over with."

Sanae will hand Matilda her coil of silk rope.
Fortitude save to avoid being nauseated: 22 
Fortitude save to check for allergic reaction: 11


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 18, 2005)

"Oh, my _apologies_, Sanae. I forgot the younger generation is sensitive about such things, but regardless let me get you out of here. Now tie that rope around yourself, and I'll climb out and drag you up. Taking the end of the rope after Sanae ties herself in, Matilda begins the spider infested climb back to the surface.

Climb Check - 23 
Fortitude Save (Nausea) - 26 
Fortitude Save (Allergy) - 26 

Wow, that's some good rolling! If Matilda makes it to the top, she'll drag Sanae to the surface with the rope. Sanae plus gear should be less than 400 Lbs, I hope


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 18, 2005)

Drue unhitches his longspear from his saddle and extends the point down into the hole as far as he can reach. While he works Grandfather Raven comments again, "One must admire their tenacity, even in the midst of crisis they remember their grudge and pursue it with vigor!" Drue stifles a laugh and calls down to the two women. "Attach your line and I will tie it to Malk's harness. He is of great strength and will help pull you out." He glances towards the stranger again to see how the others are doing.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 18, 2005)

Slightly irritated by Dargin calling down the hole, Matilda yells back up. "I don't need any help here Dargin! Just handle the crazy guy, alright?"


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Slightly irritated by Dargin calling down the hole, Matilda yells back up. "I don't need any help here Dargin! Just handle the crazy guy, alright?"



Erin visibly winces at this, but continues to smile at the rather _unusual_ fellow.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 18, 2005)

Dargin shrugs and withdraws his spear. He turns Malk towards Erin to see if she needs any assistance.


----------



## Urko (Oct 19, 2005)

*An unusual fellow*

While the bickering women work on clambering out of the hole, the rest of the party continues to regard the stranger with bemusement.  He pats the tree reasuringly (although it's far from clear whether he or the tree is intended to be the one reassured).  "They say they're travelers, but travelers are in between folk.  Yes, they are."  He nods, as if confirming a great truth.  "But at either end, they are something else.  In the before.  In the after.  What are these?"  He backs partway around the tree when Matilda emerges.  "No five fingers come here.  Almost never.  Only three and four.  Why do they come?" 

Dargin and Eff Flat notice that he seems to be doing...well, it's not clear what, but the arm that is out of sight behind the tree is moving around, possibly rummaging around for something.

Both Matilda and Sanae avoided any unpleasant effects from the spiders.  Sanae will need to make one more nausea check before she makes it out.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 19, 2005)

*Erin*

"Because, friend - the three fingers are not who they were." Erin says.  "They have made war on a plantation to the south, killing and looting."  She steps forward, her arms wide with palms up, showing she has no hidden weapons.  "Do you know anything of the Three Feathers tribe, sirrah?  Any help, especially from someone who is from around here, would be appreciated."

ooc: Erin is trying to appear totally non-threatening.  Did my diplomacy roll help any?


----------



## Pebele (Oct 19, 2005)

Sanae kept a tight hold on the rope as Matilda began to pull her up. She closed her eyes and grit her teeth against the swarm of spiders still crawling over her body.

"Thank you for the assistance, Matilda. Thank you."

Fort save against nausea: 22


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

The bard begins moving so as to see what the man is trying to do with his hidden arm. To try and keep the man off balance, he continues to speak to him.

"Sir, I still am interested in that tune you were just singing."


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior.*

He has no name moves to climb down into the pit to help Sanae out. His alien make up, he figures, would provide little of interest to the spiders. 

The arrival of the stange man give the warforged pause for a moment, and before he can continue with his intended action, Matilda has leapt gracefully into the pit. She has, it seems to the warforged, everything pretty much in hand.

The warforged returns his attention to their visitor. He doesn't know what to make of the man, but this does not surprise him. So he waits and watches, his spear and shield held loose, but ready.

ooc: haven't had a chance to check my character sheet yet, and a bit rusty on hhnn's details. I pretty sure he has no Survival Skill ranks.
Getting Lost (1d20=8)
Avoiding Trouble (1d20=20)


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 20, 2005)

Matilda listens quietly (for once) to Erin trying to reason with the crazy hermit, while trying to figure out what it is he wants. All the while she loosens her shield, and "pretends" to inspect it. 

"You are welcome, Sanae. Thank you for the recognition."

Sense Motive - 12


----------



## Urko (Oct 20, 2005)

*The hermit speaks of the Three Feathers*

It is difficult for Erin to tell how well her efforts at communication are working with the ragged man, as all of his responses are directed towards the tree he is standing behind.  Erin must take what reassurance she can from the fact that he has neither retreated nor attacked.

Eff Flat’s surreptitious movement is unfortunately timed.  He is just maneuvering to a spot where he can view the man better when Sanae emerges from the hole, brushing away fat white spiders that scurry into the underbrush.  The hermit cries out a little and backs away further, to the safety of another tree.  He is clutching a bundle of what appear to be sticks, or perhaps bones, wrapped in vine rope.

The strange man seems more comfortable with his new tree.  He pats it affectionately.  ”What think you, my friend, of this?  Three armored knights and their servants, come to see the Three Feathers?  Are they coming to finish them?  Don’t they know the Three Feathers are gone?  Went away – towards the five fingers, mayhaps.  The ones that are left aren’t Three Feathers now.  Something else.  If the knights try to do the same to ol’Gurven, they’ll get their bones broken for the trouble.”  At this point he looks directly at the party for the first time.  Most of the bundle is back in his pouch, but he clutches one in both hands, as if to break it, and looks defiant.  A crazy light dances in his eyes.  ”Gurven will be slave to none.”


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2005)

*hhnn, warforged warrior*

Spotting the emerging Sanae, "he has no name" steps over to the edge of the pit to give her a hand up over the edge. The Warforged is reaching forwards to help the servant of the Flame remove the spiders when the old man starts and jumps back. hhnn is surprised by the the strange man's reaction to the spiders, as the warforged warrior had got the impression that this pit belonged to the hermit. Perhaps it was Sanae that startled the old man so, the warforged concludes. _Interesting._

But not as interesting as the old man's next comment. The Three Feathers have left, and those that _are_ left are not the Three Feathers.

"So what does that make them now, those that remain?"


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 21, 2005)

Erin watches the man intently, ignoring Matilda and Sanae as they rise from the pit.


> "Gurven will be slave to none."



Erin nods at this.  "Of course, Gurven.  You are your own man, and we are not here to take your lands or your freedom.  We want nothing from you, and we can part now without worry."  Erin takes a tentative step forward.  She is doing her best to appear non-threatening.  "I do ask, however - for a moment of your time.  We do seek the Three Feathers.  They have committed crimes, and must pay for them.  And yet you say that things here are not as they seem.  Please help us.  Explain what has happened to this tribe.  We would like to help."


----------



## Pebele (Oct 21, 2005)

Sanae brushes the remaining spiders off her body before she finally notices the strange man. While Erin and No Name are speaking, she pauses to study him and the current situation.

She does her best to appear non-threatening, keeping her hands open at her sides and not moving towards the man. When Erin and No Name have finished, she speaks up.

"Please, good sir, we honestly mean no harm to you. I serve the Silver Flame, and I would never harm one woo has done no wrong to me, nor would I allow any of my comrades to do such. We only seek to stop the attacks on the plantation down the river, any help you could give us would be much appreciated."


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 21, 2005)

Matilda brushes off any stray spiders before turning from Sanae to Gurven, Matilda adopts a sincere tone, one that she often used to get out of trouble or explain away some fun turned awry. "Oh, no, sir! You mistake us! We are but humble servants of Kolbek, the plantation owner. We want only to put an end to the awful raids against him! We don't know our way through the jungle here, in fact we don't know much at all. You seem like such an intelligent and important man, perhaps you could see it in your heart to explain the situation here to us?"

_Yeah, that should be sincere enough. Always worked before, heh._

Diplomacy Check - 11


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

The warforged listens to the others follow up with their questions. The soft ones, he decides, use a lot of words. Perhaps that is how its done by them. He turns to Eff Flat. She has said nothing since her question about the song. The warforged warrior suspects that his companion is more interested in the music than news of the Three Feathers. She has a passion for music. Odd, for a warforged he thinks.

But something moves inside him, as if a small empty space has opened up in among his workings. He wonders what it signifies.

He has no name turns his attention to the dog, which is, as usual, hovering around his legs. He reaches down and rubs the dogs ears in the way he has seen other soft ones do with their animals.

"We shall keep watch," he says quietly to the animal. With that he turns and strides a little way down the path. He stops while still in sight of the group and close enough to hear what goes on; perhaps about 20 feet away.


----------



## Urko (Oct 25, 2005)

*Gurven relaxes*

Sorry about the delay, gang.  I was out of town over the weekend (grandma's 80th birthday) and what I assume were server problems prevented me from logging into ENworld until now.  Update will occur sometime in the next few hours.

_edit - and here it is:_

The hermit’s eyes dart suspiciously from one party member to the other.  Finally he throws his head back and laughs.  ”Silver Flame, eh?  Never had much use for it, but, then, it never did me no harm, neither.”  Gurven steps back around the tree and rubs his back against it vigorously.  He slides to the ground with a sigh. ”You have no idea how itchy a squirrel skin shirt can get after a while.”  He stretches comfortably and lays aside his cudgel and bundle of sticks.  ”Well, since we’ve established we’re not going to kill each other and you’re not scared by the crazy old hermit act, we may’s well talk a bit.”  A mischievous twinkle appears in Gurven’s eye.  ”Mind you, I’ve been out here so long, it’s hard to say how much of it really is an act anymore.”  He scratches his arm lazily; Dargin, Matilda, and Sanae notice the edge of a dragonmark mostly concealed by his shirt.  (Knowledge Arcana check to ID – fairly high DC ‘cause you only get a glimpse of part of it.)

Gurven regards the warforged appraisingly.  “Awful funny armor your quiet friends wear.  But I’m starting to get the idea maybe ‘taint armor at’all.  But you wanted to know about the Three Feathers.  Truth be told, I don’t know too much. Near’s I can tell, somethin’ drove ‘em off their land.  Never got too close, meself, but I talked to one of their scouts a few weeks back.  Said some kind of bugs came out of the ridge.  Took the young’uns and eggs.  Said the bugs was too strong to fight.  There’s other tribes round here, so I guess your boss’s land was the only place they could go.  But what’s this ‘bout crimes?  I’ve dealt with them a fair bit – some tradin’ here and there - always found ‘em to be good folk.”


----------



## Urko (Oct 25, 2005)

*Gurven expands on his thoughts*

Gurven considers things for a moment.  "'Course, sometimes desperate folks is driven to desperate acts.  And in their way of thinking, a little bit o'raiding, when ye've got to t'get by, is hardly a crime 'tall.  Balance o'nature and all that"  He looks the party over.   "You lot look ready to fight a war.  Seems a bit, ah, over much for a few stolen crops."


----------



## doghead (Oct 26, 2005)

*Warforged Warrior*

He has no name drifts back towards the group, drawn in by the old hermit's story. The finds himself hoping that it is true. He finds himself curious about the lizardmen. If the lore that the warforged hass heard is anything to go by, the lizardfolk have been on Khavoire longer than human have. The culture is very old. He realises that wants to meet them. 

Something blooms within the hard inner workings of the warforged. A curiousity. _What is it this 'life' that I have been given?'_

And if the old man speaks truely, then perhaps we can join with the displaced lizardfolk to drive the invaders from their land.

A thought strikes the warforged. He speaks up.

"Old Hermit Gurven. How long ago were the eggs ang young ones taken? Would they be old enough now to be raiding?"


----------



## Urko (Oct 26, 2005)

*Answering 'he has no name'*

Gurven ponders 'he has no name's' question.  "Hmmm...can't have been more than a couple months ago.  Eggs take three or four months to hatch and the young'uns aren't usually big enough to join raiding parties for at least two or three years.  I'd guess it's the adults what've been driven off that're given you a problem."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 26, 2005)

Seeing that the hermit was no more interested in conflict than they were, Dargin relaxes finally. He reattaches his longspear to Malk and dismounts to take a break. His sore muscles ache from the tiring ride through the jungle. Seeing that it was a good time as any for a meal, he opens up his saddle bags to fetch some dried meat for Malk and some sweet bread for himself. He listens quietly to the strangers story of bugs from the ground and the displaced lizardfolk. He frowns as a thought occurs to him. "If this tale be true, I have led us astray. We hoped to beat the lizardfolk raiders back to their village by going up the river. Now we know they are no longer in their old homes. There is little hope of finding their new village in this vast jungle and the trail will be cold if we return to the plantation. Our friends may be lost to us." His tired shoulder slump from the weight of the tragedy.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 26, 2005)

Sanae is momentarily confused when the "crazy" hermit turns into Gurven. It takes her a moment to recover, before she tilts her head and voices her confusion.

"Sir? Is there a reason you put on an act? What reason do you have for such behavior?"

She falls silent for a moment, then questions the man further.

"To Be honest, we do not know for sure it is the Three Feathers we seek. Some tribe has been raiding a plantation down the way, they have stolen many goods and have injured many workers. Just last night they killed a handfull of men, and two of our friends are missing. We presume them dead, now. I care not what reason they have for this behavior, it is unjust and unacceptable. We must find them and deliver them to justice."

Sanae set her jaw and concentrated on trying to remember the mark she had seen on his arm.

Knowledge (arcana) = 1


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 26, 2005)

Matilda's eye twitches slightly as Gurven drops his crazy hermit act. "So, you're telling us, these bug things drove off the three feathers? If they are still around, do you know where we can find them? If our missing friends are still alive, our window of rescue is closing rapidly. And what are the _bug things_ that you mentioned?"

Knowledge (Arcana) - 8


----------



## Urko (Oct 26, 2005)

*Gurven's ambiguous advice*

Gurven smiles at Sanae.  "I find that people - outsiders - are a lot less likely to bother with those'at they think're a bit...cracked."  His smile fades.  "I come here a long while hence, t'be alone with my thoughts.  To get away from the outside world.  But ever' year the outside world comes a little closer to me.  Whitecliff reaching from one end o'the river.  Newthrone from the other.  Have to move on, sooner or letter, I 'spect."

He looks surprised when Sanae accuses the Three Feathers of murder.  "I've been here long enough, I thought I understood the lizardfolk.  At least that tribe, a little.  Much as any of us can, I reckon.  They see the world different than we do.  But I can't believe the Three Feathers would resort to butchering innocents.  If they was blackscales, I could see it.  Or some o' the Cold Sun tribes.  But not the Three Feathers.  Must be a reason for it."

Gurven casts a quizzical eye on Matilda.  "Haven't seen a thing, with my own eyes.  Just talked to the scout.  He just said big bugs.  And one other thing.  That the bugs had a _lek'sshareth_."  Noting the quizzical looks this term engenders, he explains.  "I'm not sure I understand the word m'self, but from what I gather ever' so often one of 'em hatches that ain't male nor female.  There's more to it that I don't quite get, but somehow they're different and the rest of the tribe look to 'em as a kind of spiritual leaders.  Don't know how these bugs could have such a thing, but I gather that's how some of 'em, mostly the ones that couldn't run away, were enslaved."

Gurven gets up and stretches, gathering his gear.  "Don't know how to advise you.  More'n likely, whichever of 'em survived the bugs lit out to find a new home.  They've probably got a camp nearby where the raids are."  He hawks mightily and spits on the ground.  "On the other hand, I don't know for sure if they've all left their village.  Or if there might not be somethin' there that'll make this any clearer."  A crashing in the distance momentarily attracts his attention.  The large ridged back of a spike tail is just visible through the foliage on the opposite hill.  Seeing that the creature is minding its own business and moving past, Gurven ignores it.

"If you want to look for their raiding party, they're likely to be camped out within a day's walk or less of their target.  When on the move, they prefer boggy places, where they make a sort of...don't know what to call 'em...submerged hut kind o' thing.  Now if you want to find the village, it's located near the east end of the ridge.  Look for a place with four jagged lines of red sandstone in the cliff face.  The Three Feathers have a story that the ridge used to be a dragon that angered Eberron herself.  She turned K'Lethka to stone as punishment, and gashed his side in the bargain, that he'd always have to endure the pain, and be marked for all the world to see."  He ambles over to the hole and begins resetting the camoflague.  "Good luck, whichever way you decide."


----------



## doghead (Oct 26, 2005)

*warforged warrior*

He has no name turns towards Sanae as she responds to Gurvan. But Matilda steps into the conversation before he says anything, and the warforged holds his peace.

When Gurvan finishes, the warforged turns to his companions.

"We were told that the lizardfolk raids focused mostly crops. That would suggest they _are_ raiding out of necessity.

"It has been suggested that we should seek a peaceful solution if possible. That is the path we should walk. There has been minimal bloodshed on the raids so far. The dusks seemed to have avoided killing as much as possible. Which means Xavier and Bolden may still be alive.

"We should return and seek out the dusk campsite immediately. We should talk to them. Do any of us speak their language?"


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 26, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin remains quiet during much of the conversation, her eyes tracking whomever speaks and absorbing it all.  She can understand why someone might want to live the life of a hermit.  The inevitable result of having a neighbor is a war over something sooner or later.  Whether it's between nations or between lizardmen and a plantation.  _It will never end_, Erin thought to herself grimly.

When Nameless asks his question, Erin finally speaks up.  "I cannot speak their language, but I have a scroll that will magically allow me to for a brief duration."  Erin turns to Dargin.  "Fear not, friend.  I have another scroll that will allow me to Locate Object.  If we can perhaps come up with an item that either of our two friends might still have with them...  I can determine in which direction they currently are."


----------



## Urko (Oct 27, 2005)

*A decision to make*

It seems the group must decide whether to backtrack and try and locate the raiding party or keep pressing forward to find the village.  Everyone should probably weigh in on the subject.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 27, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin pauses for a moment, thoughts running through her head.

ooc:  Is there anything I can think of - an item - that still might be on our friends?  For instance, could I try and locate their boots...?


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

While Erin ponders what to try and seek out, the warforged turns to the hermit.

"Old Hermit Gurvan. Do the dusk speak the common tongue? And if they do not, will you come with us; help us find them and talk with them. Then perhaps we can find a way to resolve this peacefully. Maybe we can help them regain their lands."

ooc: as above, hhnn believes the group should return and try and find the dusk.


----------



## Urko (Oct 27, 2005)

*Gurven declines*

Gurven shakes his head.  "Sorry, I can't help you.  I just want to remain...alone.  But I know some of them do speak the common tongue, at least a bit." (By the way, Erin and Matilda both speak Draconic)  His brow furrows and he seems torn.  After a moment he reaches a decision and removes two sticks from his bundle.  He holds them out to Dargin.   "Take a couple o'my bone breakers.  Don't know if they'll do any good against giant bugs, but they may help you out in a pinch.  Jest point at the limb you want broken, then break the stick."  He takes a few steps into the foliage before turning and walking back to Eff Flat "The words was nonsense, but the tune was _When White Arch Come Tumblin' Down._  Take care o'yerselves!"  With that, he sets off at a brisk pace to the north and is soon gone, leaving you with the sounds of the jungle and a heavy decision.

Erin:  I should point out that your _Locate Object_ scroll will only work if the desired object is within 560 feet.  However, if you are within range then an article of Xavier's clothing is a viable target for the spell.

Dargin:  Bone Breaker - target within 40' must make DC 14 Fort save or take 5d4 damage and gets a penalty to movement (leg) or attack rolls (arm).  Definitely works on living creatures with bones.  Anything else - who knows?  Gurven gave you two of them.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat ponders the term, lek'sshareth. He tries to remember if he can recall any information about the subject.

OOC: Bardic Knowledge 22


----------



## Urko (Oct 27, 2005)

*Knowledge Check*

_Eff Flat recalls a tavern in Korth.  The Closed Fist.  The owner had promised the bard that he could use the stage one evening to display his talents, but when the time came, the stage was already occupied by some sort of lecture.  When asked why, the owner merely shrugged and looked aggressively uninterested.  Lacking anything better to do, Eff Flat settled into the back to watch along with an audience comprised chiefly of students from the nearby campus of The Twelve. 

The topic of the lecture was the physiology of reptilian humanoids, illustrated with a dissected and preserved kobold.  Although much of the content was couched in scholarly terms above Eff Flat’s head, it was nonetheless interesting.  The lecturer spoke extensively on the importance of scent in communication among the reptilians, noting that most species were able to detect a far greater range of smells than mammalian humanoids.  As an example, he cited the lizardfolk’s lek’sshareth, commonly believed to be spiritual leaders.  The lecturer contended that they actually guide many of the tribe’s activities through pheromones, stimulating changes in reproduction, food gathering, and aggression as necessary.  This theory was met by much derision and merriment by the crowd._


----------



## Pebele (Oct 27, 2005)

After taking everything in and watching Gurven head to the North, Sanae looks back at the group. 

"We have taken too long now, even if we go back the trail will be cold, and without Xavier's skills, I do not think we will be able to follow it. I think we should continue on to the village, we can see if any survivors remain. And perhaps we will find some clues as to their current location or what they fled from." She paused before continuing. "I am sorry they were chased from their homes, but that did not give them the right to attack the plantation. And it gave them no right to kill the plantation workers or Xavier and Borden. We must not forget that, we cannot."

She crossed her arms over her chest and looked to the others.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 27, 2005)

Dargin bows and accepts the gift of the Broken Bone sticks. "I thank you for this gift and will use them to protect those in danger."

Dargin weighs the matter at hand carefully. On one hand, knowing what happened at the village would help them understand why the lizardfolk are raiding and would certainly help their negotiations with the tribe. On the other hand, any delay could likely result in the death or serious harm to their comrades. "The lizard sacrafices its tail to save the body" Grandfather Raven says crypticly. Dargin's brow furrow. "We don't have tails... oh wait, yes I see. The others." He looks up at the others with a grim expression. "I am thinking we continue to the village of the lizardfolk. We should go and see what the bugs from the ground are. Knowing what drove off the lizardfolk will help us understand them. Gurven is saying that they are not known for cruelty, so the others may be alright for a time. The spirits have a reason for putting us on this path. I will follow whatever course we choose though."


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 27, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin suddenly curses beneath her breath.  Unusual for her, as she tries to maintain manners no matter the adversity.  She seems more tense than normal.  Perhaps her fear for her friends weighs more heavily on her mind than she lets on.

"My mistake, that magic will only work if I'm fairly close,"   Erin sighs loudly.  "Five hundred feet should do it, but that's nothing in this jungle."

Erin nods at Dargin.  "I agree.  I vote for the village first."


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 27, 2005)

"I can speak their language well enough so translation shouldn't be an issue. I don't believe that it is a good idea to double back to try and pick up the trail at this point. There is no way we'll catch up with them now. I think our best bet is to find their village, and try and pick up their trail from there. After hearing the other points of view, Matilda nods. "It seems like we have decided. To the village then."

Matilda draws her blade, and motions forward. "Let's go, we are wasting time standing around here."


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2005)

*He has no name, warforged warrior*

The warforged listens to his companions in silence. When they are done, turns to the old hermit.

""I understand. Thank you for all you have done, and all that you have given us.'

hhnn returns his attention to his companions. The warforged does not expect to be able to change their minds, but he cannot just let this happen without trying. 

"While we investigate the abandoned village, the dusk will continue to raid the estate. Our agreement is to stop the raids. With what we know now, we have a way to do that. Going to the village offers nothing but uncertainties. The creatures that drove off the dusk were strong enough to overwhelm a tribe. What good will it serve if we too are overcome? What make you so sure you will be able to walk way from there?

"I too am curious to see what lies in the village. But it makes more sense to find the dusk first. Put a stop to the raids. That is what we took coin to do. The dusk can tell us about the creatures in the village. And perhaps we can join forces to return the land to them."

But if the others _are_ determined to go to the village first, the warforged falls in with them on the path to the village.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 28, 2005)

Sanae turns to No Name, "While I understand what you are saying, I must ask, do you have skills that we are unaware of? Are you able to track a completely cold trail? Do you know your way around these woods? If not, then there is absolutely no point in going back to the plantation. If we cannot find them in the woods, then what good does that serve? What good is there in getting lost in the jungle? If we go to the village there is the chance of finding survivors, there is the chance of finding a more well-used trail to their new living area, there is the chance of finding anything. Going back to the plantation serves no purpose but to waste time."

With that said, she looks to the others. "Are you all ready to continue to the village? Do you require rest?"


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Addressing the no named warforged "Besides ah...whatever the nine hells your name is, you are outvoted at least 4 to 1, so unless you intend on doubling back yourself....let's get moving. 

Turning to the others, but addressing the no named warforged as well. "Does anyone have a name for him? It's hard to talk to someone without a name.


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 28, 2005)

*Erin*

"Call him Nameless, that should be sufficient."

Erin turns to Nameless, and places her hand on his metal arm.

"Valid reasons, my friend.  But Sanae is right.  Let's go with no further delay."


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

The nameless warforged holds gaze of the servant of the Silver Flame as she responds. He gaze is unblinking, and his face impassive. He turn to each of the others as they add their piece. He is silent for a moment after Erin's prompt. 

"Lets then," he says finally.

The warforged shifts his spear to a carrying position and taps it against his leg to alert the animal to their imminent departure.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Silent for a while, the odd musical warforged steps forward.

"Good! Then we are going to the village? I want to find out more about this, lek'sshareth. It sounds interesting."

He checks his gear, quickly.

"Let's not waste another moment in this place. Let us move toward the village."


----------



## Urko (Oct 28, 2005)

*Pressing forward*

The rest of the day is more of the same – an incredibly difficult slog through tangled brush and muddy gullies.  Not long before nightfall you get a bit of relief when the rain stops.  Dargin even locates a rocky outcropping with a bit of an overhang that makes an excellent campsite.  

The night passes uneventfully, but far from peacefully.  The nocturnal inhabitants of the jungle are even louder than their daytime counterparts.  At one point, while the humans and halfling try to sleep, ‘he has no name’ is certain that he spots, through a gap in the trees, an enormous winged creature briefly silhouetted in front of the purple face of Dravago.  Whatever it may have been is gone before he can bring it to Eff Flat’s attention.  Both warforged must remain ever vigilant against the ubiquitous chirpers, which seem eager to inspect the contents of the party’s baggage.

The sleepers awaken in the morning feeling barely rested.  The group presses on and at mid morning has a bit of luck; Matilda discovers a trail that seems to be going more or less in the direction you were travelling.  Progress is much quicker after that; by the time the sun is beginning to dip behind the trees, the western edge of K’lethka Ridge looms above you.  The trail curves to the left, perhaps circling around the north side of the ridge, which is unfortunate, since the party must travel along the southern side.  As the group is debating the merits of pressing on a bit longer and which direction to go, a motion from the ridge top attracts Erin and Sanae’s attention.  Several lizard folk are scrambling down the ridge at high speed, apparently headed in your direction.  They are currently about 30 yards away and 20 up, but closing the distance rapidly.


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Matilda spots the lizardfolk bearing down the hill towards them and addresses them in a loud voice. _Remember harsh consonants, slightly sibilant vowels. Hope I'm not too rusty._ "Brave warriors, we come in peace. We are attempting to meet with the Three Feathers tribe in order to negotiate an agreement to stop the raids against our employer. Also we search for friends lost in a recent raid against Kolbek. Can you assist us?" 

_And Carla said I'd never use Draconic. I showed her, didn't I._


I forgot to add a diplomacy check. My bad.

Diplomacy Check 19


----------



## Pebele (Oct 29, 2005)

Sanae quickly took up her battle stance, her greatsword held at the ready.

She looked to Matilda "What are you telling them? Are you certain you speak their language?"

Then she looked to Erin and the others. "Be alert... Anyone else able to communicate with them?"


----------



## doghead (Oct 29, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior.*

He has no name glances up at the dusk as they approach, then at his companions around him. If he is not already, the warforged moves into a position where he can place his shield and spear between the dusk and the less martial members of the party should the need arise.

The warforged manifests*, his mind expanding its awareness to detect feelings of aggression and hostility in the minds of those around him. An odd but familiar smell fills the air, triggering a brief recollection of something long thought forgotten, but gone before it can be captured..

ooc: Manifest _detect hostile intent_ (3pp, 30', 40 mins). Display not dispensed with: DC17 vs Concentration (1d20+9=15).


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 29, 2005)

While still facing the lizardfolk, Matilda addresses the party. "Keep your weapons lowered everyone. I'm trying to convince them that we are peaceful, so weapons are a little...counter productive. And Sanae...I do speak their language, but if you would prefer to try yourself be my guest."


----------



## Dayspire (Oct 29, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin glances at Sanae and Matilda.

"If they speak Draconic, then I can speak to them as well."  Erin reaches behind her and slides out the Thunder Staff.  "Though I do not know what good it will do.  They seem to be in quite a hurry to 'meet' with us."


ooc: Erin leans on the Staff as if it's... well... a staff.   I assume it doesn't look threatening in and of itself?  Erin will let Matilda handle this effort at diplomacy, watching her all the while.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 29, 2005)

So this is what a lizardman looks like, Dargin thinks to himself as he watches the shapes descend towards them. Small, yet agile with an unusual scale color pattern that no doubt helps them blend in with their forest home. Will they be friendly or enemy, he wonders. He listens as Matilda hisses and sputters in their strange language wondering what she is saying to them. He nods in approval when she explains she is trying to explain to them that they were not enemy. He pats Malk more to reassure himself than the clawfoot and waits the approach of the lizardfolk.


----------



## Pebele (Oct 29, 2005)

Sanae lowered her sword to her side, but she kept her eyes on the lizardmen as they approached. She set her jaw and tried to suppress the thought of what the lizardmen had done to Leara. _They are not the same. They are not. The dream meant nothing, and we will not fall prey to fear. Never again._ 

"Do we even know if they are the Three Feathers? Can anyone make out any of what they are saying?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat positions himself in as a nonthreatening position as possible. He waits for the lizardfolk to make the first move. He listens to their feet as they pound the ground to see if he can pick out a beat that he can use at a later time.


----------



## Urko (Oct 31, 2005)

*Lizardfolk and more*

As you watch them descend, one of the lizardfolk loses its footing and tumbles the rest of the way down the slope, unleashing a torrent of small boulders and debris.  The reptilian hits the ground with a sharp crack, audible even from your positions, and does not move again.  Its companions reach the ground moments later, but do not even spare their fallen comrade a glance in their headlong flight.

Now that they’re closer, you can see that they are even taller than Eff Flat, with grey-green hides marked with slightly darker stripes here and there.  There are five remaining, carrying crude stone axes or hammers.  The leader’s mouth parts in a snarl as the group approaches and it hisses out something comprehensible only to Matilda and Erin.  ”Fly, foolish smooth hides!”  They continue past you into the trees.  ‘He has no name’ detects no aggressive emotions from them.

The source of their terror soon becomes apparent.  It manifests first as a droning hum which grows louder, emanating from somewhere at the top of the ridge.  Moments later two enormous insects appear over the crest.  From this distance (about 150 feet), little detail is visible, but they resemble wasps with long curved tails.  Their wingspan is probably well over eight feet.  The insects hover for a moment as if surveying the area, then dive in your direction.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Seeing the giant insects crest the top of the ridge, Eff Flat brings his bandolier of dagger flutes to his metalic lips. He begins to play 'March of the Kellocians'. A particularly heroic sounding tune. He focuses his full attention on the musical composition and its effects on his companions.

OOC: Inspire Courage: +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 31, 2005)

Despite the danger from the 'bugs from the ground', Dargin spurs Malk forward toward the fallen lizardman. Swinging from his mount he barks a command at Malk to Guard while he carefully checks the being over to see if there is still life in its frame. He works as quickly as possible while trying to keep one eye on the approaching creatures. 

OOC: Just realized he has no ranks in heal   so wisdom roll +3. If the lizardman is still alive I'll burn a lesser vigor on it next round.23 Initative


----------



## Pebele (Oct 31, 2005)

Sanae raises her sword after the lizardmen have run past. When she notices the giant wasp-things she tightens her grip on the hilt of her sword and utters a short prayer. "May the Flame grant me strength..."

She then turns to the party, "Prepare yourselves! I do not think we can outrun them, we must fight! Is everyone ready?"

After taking a deep breath she turns back towards the wasp-things. She bites her lip and sets her jaw, trying to pick up any sense of what motives the wasps may have. Animals are not typically "good" or "evil" she knows, but it can't hurt to see if these bugs may be more than mere animals.

Sanae will try to Detect Evil on the wasp-things.
and, just in case:  initiative: 15


----------



## Yeoman (Oct 31, 2005)

Matilda draws her sword and readies her shield as she mentally steels herself for battle. "Doesn't matter if we're ready or not, because they are! Isolate them and take them down fast!"

Initiative - 15
Matilda's current AC is 20 vs 1, 21 vs the other.


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrrior*

The warforged warrior takes a moment to focus his mental energy into his spear. The weapon thrums gently with power.

The warforged returns his attention to the wasp creatures.

ooc: manifest Metaphysical Weapon (+1 enchantment bonus, 1pp, 40 min), display surpressed:Concentrate (1d20+9=29)
ooc: Initiative (1d20+6=15)


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 1, 2005)

Erin raises the Thunder Staff, and kisses the top of it.  _Come on, let's see what you got._ She points it at one of the insects, and activates it.


ooc: Not sure what I need to activate the Thunder Staff, but here are some rolls! 
Initiative: 4
Use Magic Device: 27
Touch Ranged Attack: 23

1d20=4, 1d20=15, 1d20=18


----------



## Urko (Nov 2, 2005)

*Confrontation at K'Lethka Ridge, round 1*

Like a well oiled machine, the party springs into action as soon as the threat appears.  Dargin spurs Malk across the space between the trees and the base of the cliff.  He quickly ascertains that the fallen lizardfolk is still alive, albeit just barely.  Before he can do more, one of the insects, possibly attracted by the movement, swoops down upon him.  It attempts to clasp the halfling shaman in its mandibles, but, as it is moving too quickly to get a firm grip, but it still tears deeply into the shoulder as it passes (6 HP damage.).  Malk leaps to defend his friend, but the speeding insect ducks under the enraged dinosaur', which hits the ground with a grunt.

The other bug keeps to it's original path, which brings it right into the midst of the party.  Sanae stretches out her senses, but can detect no taint of evil on the creature.  The haunting notes of Eff Flat's dagger flutes are soon accompanied by the flat ringing clatter of weapons brought to a different use as Matilda lashes out with her readied sword.  She aims to sever one of its limbs, but her sword shrieks across it's carapace instead, drawing a thin line of dark ichor (Unconfirmed threat, 7 HP damage). The blow does not even slow the creature down as it whizzes past, straight into 'he has no name.'  The warforged swats the creature's mandibles aside before they can close upon him.  

Erin carefully waits for the best line of sight before activating Kolbek's Thunder Staff.  The air in front of the rod distorts with a sharp throbbing pulse that everyone nearby feels as much as they hear it.  The distortion wave strikes the enormous bug just as it rears back for another strike, causing it's wings to shudder as it recoils slightly.  (5 HP damage, the bug made it's save vs. being stunned)The respite is only temporary, for the creature will surely soon strike again.

Although a bit muddled, that completes the first round of combat.  

Normally I would have the player roll, but I judged that Mathilda had time to strike the creature, so I went ahead and rolled for her to save time.  I also went ahead and rolled Erin's damage, but in general, if you roll really well, it's ok to go ahead and roll your weapon damage too.

Here's the map of where everyone is at the end of this round.







North is up.  The stuff on the west side of the map is heavy undergrowth - half movement.  The stuff on the east side is the ridge - about a 45 degree slope.  Climb checks apply.  
D = Dargin
m = Malk
E = Erin
F = Eff Flat
H = 'he has no name'
d = dog
M = Matilda
S = Sanae

B = Giant winged wasp-like insect


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

He has no name allows his momentum to carry him round in a smooth arc until he is once again facing the enemy. The warforged releases the psionic focus in his mind and channels the released energy into his spear. Moving swiftly, he strikes out at the giant wasp.

ooc: Attack w/spear (1d20+7=24)
ooc: Spear Damage (1d6+4=9)
ooc: Psionic Weapon Damage(2d6=8)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 2, 2005)

Dargin yelps at the sudden pain as the 'bug from the ground' lays open his shoulder. He clutches it with one hand to staunch the bleeding and grimaces at the throbbing pain, hoping the vermin wasn't poisonous. He bends low over the prone lizardman to shield him with his small body and pleads with the spirit of the lizardman not to leave for the other realm just yet.

OOC: Cast Defensively 27 Curse you natural 20! Where are you when I'm making a melee attack?! Ahem, anyway. Casting Lesser Vigor on the lizardman this round. He heals 1 hp this round and 1 hp a round for 13 more rounds.


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 4, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin looks down at the staff, her mouth slightly open.  _Amazing!  Total sonic and ether convergence!  Probably uses a mnemno-_ Erin stops examining, and realizes she's still in a fight for her life.  She raises the Thunderstaff once more and fires off another shot.


ooc: Use Magic Device (20+12=32), Attack on nearest bug (10+5=15) Damage (1d6=3)


----------



## Urko (Nov 5, 2005)

As you can see in the above post, the map is up.  Sorry for the delay - I just got Dundjinni and it's taking me a while to learn it.

Feel free to amend your round two actions based on this new info if you wish.  I'll be checking back later tonight and in the morning - hopefully Eff Flat, Matilda, Sanae will have posted their round two actions by then and I can do a round two summary.


----------



## Pebele (Nov 5, 2005)

*Sanae Round Two*

Thanks for the map, it looks awesome! I'm glad I waited, though, my original plan would have been totally pointless without it.

Upon seeing the bug attack Dargin, Sanae let out a scream of fury. She narrowed her eyes and swung her sword mightily at the bug in front of her. Once she had followed through with her strike she turned away from the bug and towards Dargin and the fallen lizardman.

"Finish this one! I must help Dargin!"

With that said, she made haste towards Dargin and the other bug, trying to distract it from the fallen halfling.

Attack: 25

Damage: 16 
And then she will use a move action to move as close to Dargin as possible. Which isn't super close, but still.


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 5, 2005)

Matilda slides smoothly to the side putting the giant bug between herself and Sanae. Seeing the bug's attention slightly waver between all the combatants, Matilda makes a quick dart for what she hopes is a vital point on the bug's carapace. 

"Sanae, once this one is done, we'll join you in Dargin's defense."

Attack Roll - 21 
Damage Roll - 10 
Sneak Attack Damage - 1


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Ef Flat continues playing the march.


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2005)

*dog*

The hair along the dog's shoulders and down its back stands up forming a spikey ridge down its back. It bares its fangs and snarls. But it makes no move towards the flying insect. It remains at the warforged's side.

The dog looks somewhat startled when the warforged steps in to engage the giant bug.

ooc: whoops, forgot about the dog. Again. Poor dog. Action: guard.


----------



## Urko (Nov 7, 2005)

*Confrontation at K'Lethka Ridge, round two*

Fortunately for Dargin, the insect creature's initial dive carried it past the shaman, allowing him time to weave his healing spell over the fallen lizardfolk.  The reptilian gurgles slightly as the magic penetrates its body and begins stitching its wounds, but before Dargin can see any signs of consciousness, the bug wheels around and attacks again in a flurry of snapping mandibles and claws, inflicting terrible wounds on the halfling.  (Two of three attacks hit, 12 damage total)

The other insect is not so fortunate.  It is pierced by weapons from all sides by Matilda, Sanae, and the nameless warforged.  The creature briefly flits above the party (and Erin's line of fire) and flicks its tail, unleashing a cruelly barbed spike which pierces Erin's breastplate and lodges in her flesh.  (5 HP damage, need to make a Fortitude Save)  Its flight is short lived, however, and it crashes to the ground motionless.

Ignore the altitude indicator on the insect creature - I added that before I realized just how much damage the party had inflicted on the poor thing!


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 7, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin cries out, and then grimaces as she stares down at the huge stinger imbedded in her shoulder.  She grabs it with her left hand, and _pulls_.  A small spurt of blood trickles out of the wound.  Erin drops the stinger to the ground with a curse.  Her eyes scan the battlefield and she sees Dargin take a solid hit and stagger.

"Dargin!"

Erin runs at full speed towards Dargin through the muck, waiting for the moment when she can once more unleash the power of the Thunder Staff.

ooc:  This is assuming I made the fort roll!  (1d20+1=16) I'm doing a full move towards the second battle.


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 7, 2005)

_One down..._

Seeing Dargin out of the corner of her eye, Matilda notices him take a pretty nasty beating. 

"Hold on little man, we're coming!"

Moving as fast as she can, Matilda touches the mark on her upper arm and closes more of the distance between herself and Dargin.

Matilda will move 30', and then use her dragonmark to move another 40' to L23. Also Matilda will change her dodge target to the remaining bug.


----------



## Pebele (Nov 7, 2005)

Sanae utters a curse in frustration when she sees how far the distance is from her to Dargin. She knows she'll never make it in time to save him. 

After the second attack is made on the halfling, she drops her sword and pulls her crossbow from it's usual position over her left shoulder.

She lines up her shot and fires towards what she hopes is a weaker part of the bug.

"Pick on someone closer to your own size, you flying bastard!"

Sanae will use a free action to drop her greatsword, a move action to draw the crossbow, and then a standard action to fire.
Attack Roll: 8 (ouch. damn)
on the very, very off chance that hits: Damage: 6


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat stops playing, knowing that the effects will last for a while, and begins running toward the injured halfling.

OOC: Running (4 x move = 80 feet) to N24. Effects of Inspire Courage last for 5 more rounds.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 7, 2005)

Dargin glances down to see the wounds of his charge begin to knit. "You'll not join your ancestors this day friend." He says aloud. The suddenly increasing sound of buzzing wings draw his attention back to the fight. He looks up to see the massive 'bug from the ground' suddenly looming over him. It's deadly claws and mandibles lay him open shoulder to hip in a spray of bright red blood. He howls in pain, nearly collapsing to the ground. Ancestors, strengthen me! He whispers to himself. He steadies himself and shouts a word of creation. Grey mists burst from the earth and fill the air, blanketing the area around him. The four figures disappear from sight inside the billowing fog bank.

In the mist:
[SBLOCK]
"Malk, Kill!" Dargin says before grasping the fallen lizardman by the arm and dragging him North away from the bug. 

OOC: 
Cast Defensively: 22 Obscuring Mist
Going to drag the lizardman 15' north past Malk. There is a 20% miss chance when 5' away, anything beyond that has total concealment. *crosses fingers* Lets hope that he misses his AoO!
Malk's Toe-claw attack bonus is +5(with song) and 1d8+4
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

With one last glance at the fallen bug to ensure its dead, the warforged sets off at a run towards Dargin. At the edge of the billowing cloud of mist, the warforged pauses for a moment, his spear and shield up, his eyes scanning the fog and the air above for any sign of Dargin or his attacker.

ooc: Running (3xmove = 90') to around 023.


----------



## Urko (Nov 8, 2005)

*Confrontation at K'Lethka Ridge, round three*

As the party rushes to Dargin's aid, the little shaman gestures and chants.  A bubble of mist  explodes outwards, quickly hiding the scene from view.  Inside the fog, Dargin sees Malk leap into action, while everyone without can hear the enraged beast's shriek.  Dargin pulls back before he can see how effective his friend's attack is, but he hears a heavy thud and the whir of beating wings.  

Even after Erin removes the insect spine the skin around the wound burns as if touched by fire.  She feels woozy for a moment, but suffers no other ill effect as she dashes into the mist with Matilda and the two warforged.  Eff Flat feels the bug's wings force the air aside as it launches itself up and out of sight.  By the time it clears the mist, only Sanae has an unobstructed view.  The creature's huge, multi-faceted eyes lock with the paladin's and it quickly eats up the distance between them, bobbing and swaying to avoid her crossbow shot.


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 8, 2005)

"Damn it all! Stand still!"

Matilda doubles back toward Sanae hoping that the bug will dive down to attack her as she closes in.

Matilda will take a double move back to...N-14.


----------



## Pebele (Nov 8, 2005)

As she watches the bug rise from the mist and dodge her first shot, Sanae is already reloading her crossbow. "May the Flame guide my arrows..." She grit her teeth and lined up another shot, taking slightly more time to set up her aim this time.

She mouthed another silent prayer as she fired off her second shot.

Sanae will use her move action to reload her crossbow, then her standard action to fire again. Though with an attack roll of 6, I don't know why she bothered. I'm not even going to roll damage. *sigh*


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2005)

*he hass no name, warforged warrior*

He has no name is caught off guard by how fast the mist expands and he finds himself unexpectly wrapped up in it. The warforged pauses for a  moment, unsure as to whether to go further in or go back where he can see. 

He hefts his shield into a defensive position and pushes on, calling out Dargin's name.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 8, 2005)

Dargin breathes a sigh of relief as the sound of insect wings grow fainter. Moving slowly and painfully he begins weaving a pattern of healing magic to close up his terrible wound. He hears 'he has no name' calling for him and he yells back. "We are safe, what of the others?" Dargin then whistles for Malk, knowing that the clawfoot would have no trouble tracking his scent even in this fog.

ooc: casting lesser vigor on myself. 1 hp this round and 1 more a round for 13 more rounds.


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 8, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin stumbles over a root as she is suddenly unable to see through the thick mist.  _What the..?_  She tries to back up and retrace her steps, hoping that the mist doesn't cover the entire area.  "Sanae?  Dargin...?"  Her voice rings out through this mist.

ooc:  Erin will take a single move back to N16.  If she's able to see the bug, she will fire her Thunderstaff at the bug again. She gets a 17 on Use Magic Device, and a 13 on her attack.  If she hits she does 1d6=3 points of damage.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat tries to do an about face and move slowly out of the fog the way he came. He tries to carefully walk so as not to stumble.

OOC: Turn around and half speed (10 feet) to hopefully back track out of fog.


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> "We are safe, what of the others?"




"Dargin. They went into the mist. I do not know where they are now. Where is that flying creature, can you see it? Keep talking. I will find you."

The warforged warrior continues to press cautiously forwards in the direction of Dargin's voice. 

A dark shape looms out of the mist to one side of the warforged, and for a second he thinks he has found the halfing. But it is just Dog, grinning up at the warforged, its tail beating the mist.

When he finds Dargin, he will stay with the Plain's Rider and the fallen lizardman in case of the bug's return.


----------



## Urko (Nov 9, 2005)

*Confrontation at K'Lethka Ridge, round four*

Sanae tracks the movement of the oncoming insect, carefully timing her arrow to intersect with its path.  To her surprise, as soon as she releases the arrow, the creature comes to an abrupt halt in midair and the missile flies harmlessly past.  It's tail whips forward and two spines shoot forth.  One strikes the ground nearby harmlessly, but the other finds a gap in her armor a scrapes across her side, leaving a cut that is not deep, but searingly painful.  (3 HP damage, Fortitude save required)

Matilda's sprint brings her almost into the path of the flying spines, but she manages to halt herself, almost directly beneath the winged monster which hovers effortlessly in the air thirty feet above her.  Erin is not far behind, firing the Thunderstaff as soon as she is clear of the mist cloud.  The sphere of mystical force dissipates before it reaches the creature, however.  (Erin only has 20' movement, so she could only make it to N18.  The insect is currently outside of the thunderstaff's 30' range)  Eff Flat brings up the rear, edging his way cautiously out of the swirling white vapors.  

Within the cloud, 'he has no name' and the animals form a protective ring around the halfling shaman and his still unconcious patient.


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

The warforged greets Dargin and confirms that he is all right. 'He has no name' is concerned to learn that the flying creature appears to have left.

"How long will this mist last Dargin? I am sure that the others can handle themselves. But I do not like not knowing what is happening."

Between sweeps of the sky for the return of the flying creature, the warforged peers into the mist in the direction that he came from, hoping to see the others.

The warforged remembers the reason Dargin cames so far into danger.

"How is the Dusk? Will he live?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 9, 2005)

_This is it!_ Dargin thinks to himself, his hand tightening on the handaxe at his belt as he sees a dark shape coming towards him through the mist. He nearly slumps over at the sight of his faithful clawfoot, followed closely behind by 'he has no name' and the warforgeds dog. 
"I feel safer now with you by my side my friend. I cannot unmake the mists, we will have to move clear. The lizardman is still unconcious but I believe he will live. If we carry him gently it should be safe to move him." 

Dargin arranges the lizardman in a comfortable position and directs the warforged to place him on Malk's back. He lets the warforged do most of the lifting, as even small movements cause fresh blood to ooze from his wound. A wracking cough seizes the halfling for a moment who leans heavily against the clawfoots leg. It passes shortly but Dargin continues to lean against his companion as they begin to move to the edge of the mists.

ooc: Just as an aside, I never knew you could only dismiss certain spells. It's never come up for me before.


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

He has no name nods. 

"Keep an look out for the flying creature."

The warforged stabs his spear into the ground for easy access and slings his shield on his back. Then gently as he is able, he picks up the Dusk and places it across the back of Malk.

"You can command your mount. I think that Dog expects the same of me, but I have no skill in it. I do not know why it chose to follow me. I do not know why it follows me still."

The Warforged finishes positioning the Dusk. Turning, he removes his shield from his back and gathers his spear. 

"There it is done. If we are to leave the mist, stay behind me."

Unless Dargin objects, the warforged heads back out the way he came in, sheild and spear readied to fend off any attack. 

Dog, keeping a heathy distance from the clawfoot, follows.


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 9, 2005)

Matilda prepares herself to take a shot at the giant bug should it come down into melee range.

Matilda will ready an action to take a swing at the bug if it comes down to melee range. If possible she'll take a 5' step into flanking position. If she is able to flank her attack roll is a 16.

Readied Attack Roll - 14 
Damage - 7 
Sneak Attack - 4 (If she is able to flank it. No clue on everyone elses actions.)


----------



## Pebele (Nov 9, 2005)

Sanae takes a slight step back and reloads her crossbow before taking another shot at the bug. "Stay still damn it!"

5' step back, then reload and fire.
Fortitude Save = 9
Ranged Attack Roll = 11
Damage = 6 (Not likely needed)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat advances slowly watching the giant wasp.

OOC: Advance at half speed while keeping an eye on the giant wasp. Ready an action to attack it if it flies in his direction. He will use Low C if he attacks. 17 to hit and 5 damage. Rolls are here. This is with the Inspire Courage but without range increments. 10 feet range increment.


----------



## Urko (Nov 9, 2005)

Matilda and Eff Flat, go ahead and make rolls for your readied attacks (just in case).

I'm going to rule that putting the lizardfolk on Malk and readying weapons are a full round of action, so 'he has no name' won't be able to walk out of the mist until the following round.

Full update after Erin posts.


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2005)

ooc: OK. No problem.


----------



## Urko (Nov 11, 2005)

*Confrontation at K'Lethka Ridge, round five*

Not sure where Dayspire went, so in the interest of keeping things moving I'll NPC Erin for the round.

Sanae's knees nearly buckle when the toxin takes effect.  She feels as if the vitality is being sucked from her limbs.  (6 points of STR damage)  She can barely keep her hands steady as she reloads her crossbow.  When the creature dives to attack again, her shaking arms betray her and the shot goes wide.

Fortunately, Matilda has rushed into position to help her team mate.  She aims a deadly blow at the creatures eyes, but at the last minute the insect shifts direction abruptly.  Matilda's sword instead merely clatters across one wing.  Erin, who has been moving into a line of sight, is luckier.  Although she was also denied a solid hit by the creature's erratic movements, the edge of the Thunderstaff's globe of force smacks it's wings from the other side.  (1 hp damage, creature made its save vs. being stunned)  The combined effect of the women's attacks, while not particularly damaging, are enough of a distraction that the monster's jaws close on empty air rather than the paladin's flesh.  Furthermore, its attempts at evasion leave it so disoriented that it runs into the ground a short distance away and groggily lifts itself up, momentarily stunned.  (The creature rolled a 1 on its attack and under my (somewhat freeform) homebrew fumble rules loses its next action)

Meanwhile, Eff Flat cautiously moves forward.  His beloved dagger flute stands at the ready to defend him, but no target comes within his reach.  Within the mist cloud, Dargin sees to the safety of himself and his patient.  The two animals resolutely stand guard.  From his position at the edge of the white haze, 'he has no name' can just make out the insect creature as it hits the earth with a dull thud and rises shakily to its feet.


----------



## doghead (Nov 11, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior.*

Slowly the mist thins enough that 'he has no name' can see the shapes of his companions beyond and the creature that has been attacking them. Sensing an opportunity, the warforged shifts his grip on his spear

"Wait here."

The warforged moves out into the clear and towards the flying creature. He hurls his spear.

Dog, as usual, ignores the warforged instruction and follows the warrior out into the open.

ooc: Move to K17 (30 ft.). Spear ranged (1d20+6=9)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat continues to advances slowly toward the giant wasp. One of his dagger flutes in his hand ready to throw should the large insect come his way.

OOC: Advance at half speed in the direction of the giant wasp. Ready an action to attack it if it flies in his direction. He will use Low C if he attacks. 17 to hit and 5 damage. Rolls are here. This is with the Inspire Courage but without range increments. 10 feet range increment.


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 11, 2005)

*Erin*

"Over here!"  Erin cries out.  She begins to run through the muck towards the fallen bug creature.  "'Ware the stinger!"  She looks down at the Thunderstaff for a moment as she jumps over a particularly noisome puddle.  _I could get to liking this thing quite a little bit.  I wonder if he would be willing to sell it?_  Once within range, Erin once more raises her Thunderstaff at the bug, and lets fly another burst.

ooc:  Sorry about that, had some urgent hospital type family business, and so I've been a bit distracted. 

Erin moves to L13, and fires another blast from the Thunderstaff. Total of 19+12=31 for Activate Device and 17+5=23 to hit.  Nice rolls there.  Damage is 1d6=4.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 11, 2005)

Dargin moves to the edge of the mists so that he can see what is happening in the clearing. He sees the insect on the ground and the others taking shots at it while it is not airborne. Seeing an opportunity, Dargin raises his hands and chants. "Spirit of the land I implore you, raise up your roots, your leaves, your branches. Twist and bind and catch and snare." The forest and field begin to writhe in an unnatural way. Roots burst from the ground and twist, groping, looking to latch onto something. The grasses and branches sway towards the living things, their tips curling to snag the unwary. The earth all around the downed insect bursts into activity. 

ooc: Casting Entangle past the insect around J4 since I presume it is touching the ground at the moment. I'm aiming the spell so that it'll catch it near the edge without engulfing my party. If it takes off before I get the spell, or if it's not really in contact with the earth atm,  I'll just ready an action to move myself and Malk back into mist if it comes towards me. Edit - Reflex DC is 13


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 11, 2005)

_Dol Dorn guide my blade..._

"Time to die, bastard!", Matilda practically screams as she charges full speed towards the giant bug, her blade ready to deliver a hopefully fatal wound.

Charge Attack - 15 
Damage Roll - 6


----------



## Pebele (Nov 11, 2005)

After managing to clumsily fire her bow, Sanae bit her lip and fought to remain standing. 

She managed to bring her left hand to her arrowhead pendant and softly prayed. "May the healing power of the Flame overcome this toxin..."


Sanae is casting Lesser Restoration on herself.
She heals 1 point of strength damage


----------



## Urko (Nov 11, 2005)

*Confrontation at K'Lethka Ridge, round six*

At Dargin's command, the undergrowth comes alive, forming a waving, gripping mass that attempts to twine itself about the giant bug's legs.  [(Creature makes its save vs. being entangled - for this round, anyway)  The entangling plants are the least of its worries.  Matilda's charge brings her face to face with the creature.  Too busy extracting it's myriad limbs from the vegetation, it is unable to dodge her thrusting blade.  Fortunately for it, however, the sword fails to pierce its chitonous exoskeleton.

'He has no name' rushes to join the attack.  Dog, excited by the activity, runs alongside him, barking merrily.  The beast choses the exact moment the warforged is releasing his spear to run between his master's legs.  A serious mishap is avoided, but the spear falls well short of its mark.

Just when the winged insect seems to have freed itself enough to take flight again, another burst from the Thunderstaff strikes it squarely in the midsection.  The concussive force slams the creature into the ground, where it twitches feebly, trying to recover from the overwhelming impact.  [(Bug finally failed its save)

Meanwhile, Eff Flat continues to edge cautiously forward while Sanae calls upon the power of the Silver Flame to combat the effects of the venom coursing through her veins.

Dayspire - no problem at all about the absence - I hope everything turns out all right!  On a game related note, the Thunderstaff is use activated - no UMD roll required.

The blurry area on the left side of the map is the area affected by Dargin's _entangle_ spell.


----------



## doghead (Nov 12, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

He has no name gathers himself up after the stumble. He pats Dog on the head. 

"We need to work on our coordination."

Moving over to where the spear fell, he collects it from the ground. The warforged moves up alongside Matilda.

ooc: Move to J12.


----------



## Pebele (Nov 12, 2005)

Sanae tries her best to coax her limbs into loading and firing the crossbow, but her hands can barely keep the weapon steady as she aims and fires towards the bug.

Ranged Attack - 6


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 12, 2005)

"You won't be so lucky this time!" Matilda attempts to slide slightly to the side to get a better angle against the giant insect, as she brings her blade back around in a sharp arc at it's midsection.

Finally some better rolls! 5' step to J11.
Attack Roll - 21 
Damage Roll - 10
Sneak Attack - 3


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 13, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin raises her Thunderstaff, but withholds another burst. _ Let's see how the fighters tear into it.  And if it gets up?_  She smiles at the thought, and clenches the staff tighter.

OOC:  I'll ready an action, if it gets into the air again, I'll fire once more.  If it happens, the roll is 1d20=14+5=19 and damage is 1d6=2.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 13, 2005)

Dargin stays near the edge of the fog with Malk and the Lizardman, seeing that the others have the insect handled for now. He takes a moment to look around to see who is injured as well as to search for any other threats that may be approaching.

ooc: Freaky, both rolls added up to  14


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat moves forward toward the giant wasp a bit more. Then he tosses his musical weapon that he had already in his hand.

OOC: Move forward to K12. Throw Low C at the wasp. 17 to hit and 5 damage. Rolls are here. This is with the Inspire Courage but without range increments.


----------



## Urko (Nov 16, 2005)

*Confrontation at K'Lethka Ridge, conclusion*

This actually takes a couple rounds, but the poor insect monster is both stunned and entangled, so there's not much sense in spending two more days rolling virtual dice - the party can easily finish off the helpless creature.

The insect creature's head lolls as it struggles to rise.  Long stalks of grass and roots entwine about its legs, holding it tightly to the ground.  The party closes in about the doomed monstrosity.  Matilda's blade is the first to strike home, followed quickly by a well-aimed Low C flung by Eff Flat.  A few moments of cutting and hacking later, the creature is no more. 

Dargin pokes his head out of the mist in time to see the slaughter.  From his current position, no one in the group looks particularly hurt, although Sanae sags oddly and seems barely able to raise her crossbow.  Scanning the area, some movement at the top of the ridge catches the shaman's eye.  Whatever it is doesn't remain long enough for him to identify it.  He speculates that it might have been the head of some watching creature or being, withdrawn from sight as soon as he spotted it.

Anyone may act.

Excellent work in this combat!  It's been a while since I've awarded EXP, so I think this will be an ideal time.  Eff Flat, Erin, 'he has no name' and Sanae all get 2000.  Our "newcomers" Dargin and Matilda each get 1750.  

Sanae will need to make another Fort save soon.


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

The warforged puts Dog and wanders back to Dargin and his clawfoot. He considers the Dusk for a moment.

"Do you think that its companions will return for it? Perhaps we should wait here for a while?"

If Dargin asks, the warforged will lift the Dusk off Malk now that the danger is gone.


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 16, 2005)

*Post Combat*

"Well that was easy enough. I was expecting more from the things that ran off the lizardfolk, but whatever."

Turning to Sanae, Matilda looks her over quickly. "Alright everyone give me a hand here, and let us see if we can't help our poisoned friend here. Also " 

Matilda then removes her hat and attempts to help clean the stinger wound on Sanae doing her best to clean out the wound.

Base Treat Poison Check Result - 22 

And that should do it, but each extra person who can use aid another will help with another +2.


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 16, 2005)

Erin looks at the remains of the bugs for a moment.  _I never could stand bugs.  Even after the blood, tears and lives I shed in the war - I still hate anything with a carapace._  She glances about the battlefield, making sure that all of her friends still live.  Her eyes flicker over Matilda.  _Ok, so she can take care of herself.  Good for her._



> Turning to Sanae, Matilda looks her over quickly. "Alright everyone give me a hand here, and let us see if we can't help our poisoned friend here."



Suddenly, the adrenaline from the battle fades, and a burning sensation in her chest causes Erin to look down.  While the stinger may be gone, the poison may not be.

"Hmm, when we're done with her, I may need a bit of help too..."

Erin walks over and assists Matilda.  Though she has no skill in dressing wounds, her fingers are deft and she can take direction.

For the most part.


ooc:  Assist other 1d20+0=17


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 16, 2005)

Relaxing finally, Dargin and Malk walk towards the others meeting 'he has no name' along the way. "I thought I saw something on the ridge. It may have been just an animal, but maybe not. We should take a moment to search for tracks once the others are ready." Together they unload the Lizardman and make him comfortable on the grass while they wait for the Lizardman to regain consciousness. Seeing the others working on Sanae, he leaves his patient with 'he has no name' and moves over to offer his help with healing.


ooc: Aid another: 20. He'll also burn 2 more Lesser Vigor's on the injured.


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 16, 2005)

"Alright, that's about all I can do for you, Sanae. Now everyone, let's get to work on Erin here. If anyone has some antitoxins now is the time to use some." 

Matilda then turns her attention to cleaning the Erin's stinger wound.

Base Treat Poison Check - 4 

A little less good on that one.


----------



## Pebele (Nov 16, 2005)

Doing her best to shake the weakness coursing through her body, Sanae uncorks a bottle of the antitoxin and forces herself to down it completely, before moving to help tend to Erin. "I'll do my best to help, but I'm not really familiar with doing this. But I have another bottle of antitoxin to use. Oh and Erin...it tastes awful so ahh...just don't gag on it."

Aid Another - 16 
Fortitude Save - 16

Do you need to roll to use aid another outside of combat? I rolled just in case though.


----------



## Urko (Nov 17, 2005)

*After the battle*

Between the antitoxins that Erin and Sanae had the foresight to purchase and the help of Dargin and Matilda, the artificer and the paladin avoid further ill effects from the poison.  Night is nearly upon you - the sun has sunk past the trees and the small clearing between the forest and the looming face of K'Lethka Ridge is cloaked in shadow.  Although Dargin's conjured fog has mostly dispersed by now, a thin mist seems to be congealing around the base of the ridge, long white tendrils slowly reaching out from the rock face.

As first aid activities are winding down, Malk hoots once in alarm.  'He has no name' is already nearby and can easily discern what's bothering the clawfoot - the injured lizardfolk has begun to stir.  It slowly attempts to drag itself away, but Dog and Malk, working together like  members of the same pack, cut it off.  Malk places one vicious taloned foot on the lizardfolk's leg, while Dog stands near its head and growls.  The lizardfolk ceases movement and looks at the warforged.  Its blood-stained muzzle parts and guttural speech whispers out.  "Hok'tor travesh?  Ssehzilisk dek toklusk, tessk kraalv."


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

The warforged makes the universal sign of non-comprehension - he shrugs, hands raised slightly, palms turned up and out. He crouches down beside Dog, putting his arm around the animals neck to show it won't be allowed to hurt the Dusk. Not that the warforged thinks Dog will. Its a reassurance thing.

"The dusk is talking," he has no name announces over his shoulder to the group, one of which he seems to remember, speaks the dusk's language.


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 17, 2005)

Matilda calls over to Erin, before heading over to the injured lizardman. "Do you feel up to translating what the lizardman is saying for the rest of the group, while I try to talk with him?"

Matilda walks over to the lizardman and sits down next to him. "Can you repeat what you said brave warrior? My metallic friend doesn't understand your noble language."


----------



## Pebele (Nov 17, 2005)

While Matilda goes over to speak with the Dusk, Sanae carefully moves towards Dargin. She slumps slightly next to him and takes a deep breath.

"My friend, do you have any way of helping me recover my strength quickly? That poison took far too much out of me, I worry I will not be much help to us in my current condition."

She leans back slightly and waits for the halfling to answer.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 18, 2005)

"Indeed, Grandfather Raven had the foresight to predict this need. He suggested I find a scroll to restore wounds of the body that are not physical. I still have it here." He unslings his pack and sorts through it. He withdraws an elaborate wooden case and carefully extracts a single scroll made of softened birch bark. Pressing one hand to her wound and with the other holding the scroll, he reads the runes written there. 


ooc: Using his scroll of lesser restoration, 2 points.


----------



## Urko (Nov 18, 2005)

*Speaking to the Lizardfolk*

As the group converges around the lizardfolk, he cringes slightly and pulls itself up to a seated position.  His gaze wanders across the rocky ground, finally falling on a broken stone axe that lies about fifteen feet away.  He hisses slightly and one arm half reaches for it before he settles back and regards the mammals swarming about him with an unreadable expression.  He seems somewhat surprised when Matilda speaks to him and regards her with silent, unblinking eyes for a moment before replying.  

"I asked that...whatever it is...if this was the Lodge of the Ancestors.  I thought I was dead.  I see that it was a foolish question."  He looks at each of you in turn before fixing his gaze on the halfling.  "Is this child your Spirit Guide?  Is he the one who healed my injuries?"  He lowers his head in an odd triple bob in Dargin's direction.  "I thank him for the gift of life.  Now I must ask what price you will demand.  Rare indeed is the gift without one."


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 18, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin listens to the lizard-man with great interest.  _Old Duffin at the university was wrong, not surprisingly.  They *are* civizlized. _ She translates for the group, omitting nothing.


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

ooc: assuminmg that Erin is doing the translation ...

"The dusk didn't ask for our help. I don't think we should demand anything of him.

"But if he wishes to return the favour, perhaps he could help us find his people so we can find a solution."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 18, 2005)

Upon hearing himself mentioned in the translation, Dargin imitates the bow in return. "He owes us nothing. The gift of life is free to all and bears no obligation to the receiver. 'he has no name' has a good suggestion. We wish to meet with his kind in peace and if he will arrange it we would be grateful."


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 18, 2005)

Matilda translates Dargin's idea to the lizardman, and then adds "And we might be able to help with your insect problem as well. We seek only to find a way to end the raids against the farm of Kolbek to the south. Is that fair?"


----------



## Pebele (Nov 19, 2005)

Sanae nods her thanks to Dargin as she feels her strength return to just under its normal level. She listens half-heartedly to the conversation with the lizardman, but has nothing to add.

She looks around periodically, to be sure that nothing is sneaking up on the group.

What the hell, Spot Check: 9 
Listen Check: 19 I forgot to add the +1, so it's actually 20. Sorry.


----------



## Urko (Nov 19, 2005)

*Further conversation*

As the lizardfolk listen's to Dargin's translated words, it repeats the triple nod gesture in his direction.  Matilda's comments cause him to stare at her for a moment, emitting a series of low clicks.  Finally he replies.  "I do not understand.  Who is Kolbek?  What raids do you speak of?  The Sky Touchers are a peaceful tribe.  We only come to Grandfather's Spine that our Spirit Guide may study the sky and know the will of the Ancestors.  But this time we were driven off by those insect creatures - great numbers of them, although only two pursued us.  Were you sent by the Ancestors to help us fight them?"

Sanae's vigil is made more difficult by the gathering twilight.  Dravago and Vult are in the sky, nearly full, but casting odd shadows that tend to obscure more than illuminate.  Over the usual night chorus, she hears the crashing of some large beast moving through the trees somewhere in the distance.  It does not seem to be moving in the party's direction.  After a few minutes of intent attention, Sanae realizes that almost no sound comes from the ridge itself - as if no creature makes its home there.


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 19, 2005)

Matilda sighs as she hears the lizardman's story. "We are sorry, we had been searching for the Three Feathers tribe. We had heard that their territory was in this area. When we saw the giant insects we assumed you were the Three Feathers. Do you know where those things are coming from? As for being your saviors...I'll do it, but let me make certain that my friends are as brave as I." 

Matilda waits until Erin has finished translating, then asks the rest of the group what they will do. "I say we help the Sky Touchers. It can only help us toward our goal of finding the Three Feathers tribe, and will earn us some good will from the local lizardmen. And of course we were heading that way anyways. The downside is....well, if your friends were not taken that way, then there is not much chance of rescuing them." 

Matilda pauses then straightens, and redons her feathered hat. "So what will it be? Save an entire tribe and maybe lose your friends, or hunt for them and possibly not find them, and get a tribe killed through inaction. You already know my choice."


[sblock]
Name: Matilda d'Orien
Class: Rogue 2 / Psychic Warrior 1 / Fighter 1
Race: Human
Gender: Female
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Patron Deity: Dol Dorn 
Experience: 7750 / 10000

Str 15 –- (6 pts)
Dex 14 –- (6 pts)
Con 14 -- (6 pts)
Int 12 -- (4 pts)
Wis 14 -- (6 pts)
Cha 08 -- (0 pts)

Hit Points 34
Action Points 7
Armor Class: 19 (+5 Chain Shirt, +2 Heavy Shield, +2 Dexterity) 
Touch: 12 (+2 Dexterity)
Flat Footed: 17 (+5 Chain Shirt, +2 Heavy Shield)
Init +2 
BAB +2, Grap +4
Speed 30' (base 30', load 45.7/58, Light Armor)
Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +2

+6 Melee, +1 Long Sword, 1d8+3, 19-20/x2, Slashing
+4 Melee or Ranged, Silver Dagger, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10', Piercing or Slashing
+4 Melee or Ranged, Cold Iron Dagger, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, 10', Piercing or Slashing 

Medium, 5'8" tall, 139 Lbs, 28 yrs old
Red hair, Green eyes, Fair skin

Speaks Common, Draconic

Balance: +8 (6 Ranks, +2 Dexterity)
Bluff: +4 (5 Ranks, -1 Charisma)
Climb: +9 (7 Ranks, +2 Strength)
Concentration: +6 (4 Ranks, +2 Constitution)
Diplomacy: +8 (5 Ranks, -1 Charisma, +4 Synergy - Bluff, Sense Motive)
Hide: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Dexterity)
Jump: +11 (7 Ranks, +2 Strength, +2 Tumble)
Move Silently: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Dexterity)
Sense Motive: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Wisdom)
Survival: +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Wisdom, +2 Least Dragonmark)
Tumble: +11 (7 Ranks, +2 Dexterity, +2 Jump)

Feats
Dodge: +1 Dodge bonus to AC vs. 1 opponent.
Least Dragonmark: Dimension Leap 1/day, 40' in distance.
Mobility: +4 Dodge bonus to AC vs. Attacks of Opportunity provoked by movement.
Psionic Dodge: +1 Dodge bonus to AC, when psionically focused.
Weapon Focus (Long Sword): +1 to hit when using a Long Sword.

Human Traits
Humanoid (Human)
+1 Skill Point per level
Bonus Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class (Any)

Special Abilities
-Sneak Attack, +1d6 damage whenever Matilda flanks an enemy or whenever her opponent is denied their Dexterity bonus to AC.
-Trapfinding, Matilda can find traps with a Search DC higher than 20.
-Evasion, If Matilda makes a successful Reflex save for half damage, she instead takes no damage.

Psionics
Power Points: 1
Powers Known: Defensive Precognition

Background
Matilda was the youngest child, in fact she was rather unexpected. Her older brother Samuel was born 3 years before her, and her older sister Carla was born 2 years before her. Things were quite normal in her early childhood, her family was situated in Passage and had a comfortable living as members of House Orien.

When Matilda hit puberty, her perfect little world changed, practically over night. She developed her dragonmark in her 11th year, much to the dismay of her siblings and the wonderment of her parents. For her part, Matilda was indifferent to the mark at first. As time went on, her siblings began to mock and torment her, and she became the obvious favorite of her parents, which only served to deepen the resentment her siblings felt towards her. She had always been a strong-willed child, but she cracked a bit under the pressure. She rebelled against the Mark, choosing to ignore its existence. When that didn't work she took up fighting and made a nuisance of herself.

Throughout her teenage years Matilda threw herself in to her training. She couldn't escape her Mark, so she decided to embrace it and make herself worthy of it. If her siblings were going to taunt her about having a high opinion of herself, she was going to show them she was worth it. If her parents were going to praise her every move, she'd give them something to praise about. And if people were going to expect a lot from her, she was going to give them what they expected and more. However the harder Matilda worked to prove herself worthy of the mark, the more and more her siblings became jealous of their younger sister. 

For all her training she did not became a mild-mannered servant of the Mark. Far from it, she was wild, head-strong, abrasive and arrogant. She had quite the chip on her shoulder and raged against the world. For all her skills and talent, she was far from a model student.

Her family got used to her rebellion, and things went relatively smoothly until her siblings decided to leave the house and enlisted in the Aundairan military. Torn between loyalty to her family, and loyalty to the house, Matilda was unable to choose sides, unable to stop them, and ultimately unable to save them.

With the death of her siblings and the multitude of changes that took place in the House after the war ended, Matilda's rebellious streak was no longer an acceptable quirk. Her unwillingness to bow to the House was the basis for her forced transfer from the enclave in Passage. She was sent to the much smaller and less public enclave in Newthrone.

Away from the watchful eyes of the heads of the House, Matilda quickly left the House Enclave and decided to pursue her own goals. What her goals are is unknown, even to her. She only knows that she must find some truth, some path to follow. And it certainly isn't to be found in the House.

Personality
Matilda is considered abrasive by many people. She speaks her mind in a very blunt way, she sugar-coats nothing. She only has respent for those who she considers her equals in physical skill. She does not respect mages or clerics, or those who she considers weak. She has a great deal of respect for other fighters of skill. She has a quick temper and she holds grudges.

Appearance
Fair skinned with deep green eyes, and shoulder length hair a crimson shade of red. Matilda appears very similar to her mother, and in fact many people compare her to her mother (Janice d'Orien, age 56). On the bicep of her left arm is her dragonmark, she makes no attempt to hide it, and usually wears a sleeveless shirt to show off her mark. Normally she dresses in a rather plain type of field wear, accentuated by her wide brimmed hat.


+1 Long Sword, (Right Hip, 4 Lbs) 2,315gp
+1 Mithral Shirt (worn, 12.5 Lbs) 2,100gp 
Darkwood Shield (Left Shoulder, 5 Lbs), 257gp
Silver Dagger (small of back, 1 Lb) 22gp
Cold Iron Dagger (small of back, 1 Lb) 4gp
Bedroll (upper back, 5 Lbs) 5sp
Backpack (center back, 2 Lbs) 2gp
House Orien Identification Brooch 75gp
Waterskin - Water (backpack, 4 Lbs) 1gp
Everbright Lantern (backpack, 1 Lb) 212gp
1 week of Trail Rations (backpack, 7 Lbs) 3.5gp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1gp
6 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (backpack, .6 Lbs) 300gp
Potion of Protection from Evil (backpack, .1 Lb) 50gp
Flask of Alchemist's Fire (backpack, 1 Lb) 20gp
Flask of Holy Water (backpack, 1 Lb) 25gp

Belt Pouch (waist, .5 Lbs) 1gp
Coins: 5gp, 8sp (belt pouch)
Traveling Papers (pouch) 2sp
Identification Papers with Portrait (pouch) 5gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Matilda pauses then straightens, and redons her feathered hat. "So what will it be? Save an entire tribe and maybe lose your friends, or hunt for them and possibly not find them, and get a tribe killed through inaction. You already know my choice."



Erin pauses for a moment, weighing the difficult choices before all of them.  She crouches on a bit of dry land, clutching the Thunder Staff near her chest.  She stares at nothing, but her brow is furrowed.  _I don't want to lose any more friends.  I lost too many in the war, damn it.  There's value to the tribe, but..._

"It may be an easy decision for you, Matilda," Erin says.  "Because you didn't know them."  She looks up, and into Matilda's eyes.  There's no reproach there, just sadness.  "Their names are Xavier and Borden.  One was a friend, and the other was just starting to be.  My vote is to rescue them.  It's what they would do in our position."


----------



## doghead (Nov 19, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

"I say we need to stay focused on our reason for being here. We now know what it is that has driven the Three Feathers tribe from their lands. Now we should seek out the Three Feathers and see if we can bring an end to the raids.

"As for the Sky Touchers, there is no indication that they need saving. But perhaps they would be willing to help us find the Three Feathers. And if our path does lead us back to the flying creatures, perhaps we can do so with the Sky Touchers and Three Feathers at our side."


----------



## Pebele (Nov 20, 2005)

Sanae turns away from her vigil to watch Matilda, then to look to Erin. She slowly stands and rolls her shoulders before speaking.

"The liklihood of us finding Borden and Xavier is as close to nothing as we can be. I do not think that either of them would be the type to take up a hopeless fight. I wish it weren't so, I truly do... but it is foolish to throw away everything in order to chase a fantasy. This tribe is here, now, in front of us. We must help them, there is no other choice."

She sighed deeply and raised her eyes to the sky. "We all require rest. We should set up camp soon. Between the two warforged keeping watch, we should be relatively safe."

[sblock]Name: Sanae Jarnel 
Gender: Female, Race: Human, Class: 4th Level Paladin
Alignment: Lawful Good 
Experience: 8600

Str- 16 (+3) - 10 points
Dex- 10 (+/-0) - 2 points
Con- 14 (+2) - 6 points
Int- 8 (-1) - 0 points
Wis- 12 (+1) - 4 points
Cha- 15 (+2) - 6 points

Hit Points 42
Action Points 7
AC 19, Touch 10, Flat 19
Init +0
BAB +4, Grap +7
Speed 20' (base 30', load 101.9/230, Heavy Armor)
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +4

+8 Melee, Great Sword +1, 2d6+5, 19-20/x2, Slashing
+7 Melee, Cold Iron Dagger, 1d4+3, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+7 Melee, Silver Dagger, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+4 Ranged, Light Crossbow, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80', Piercing 

Medium, 5'10" tall, 165 Lbs, 19 yrs old
Black hair, Gray eyes, Tanned skin

Speaks Common

+6 Knowledge (Religion) (7) 
+2 Knowledge (The Planes) (3cc)
+1 Ride (1) 
+1 Listen (0) 
+1 Spot (0)

Feats
-Power Attack
-Silver Smite
-Cleave

Human Traits
-Humanoid (Human)
-+1 Skill Point per level
-Bonus Feat at 1st Level
-Favored Class (Any)

Paladin Abilities
-Aura of Good, equal to Paladin Level
-Detect Evil, at will as the spell
-Smite 1/day, +Charisma Modifier to hit, +Paladin level to damage
-Divine Grace, Add Charisma Modifier to all saves. (Already Factored in above)
-Lay on Hands, Paladin Level(Charisma Modifier) in hp per day, can heal anyone including self, can split between multiple uses if desired
-Aura of Courage, Immune to fear, all allies within 10' gain a +4 morale bonus on saves vs. fear. Functions only while conscious.
-Divine Health, Immune to all disease, including supernatural and magical diseases.
-Turn Undead, 3 + Charisma modifier times per day, as 1st level cleric.

Background

Sanae was born in a small village on the Eastern coast of Thrane, right on the Cyran border. Her childhood was rather uneventful; shaped mostly by the war and its impact on the world around her. Her life was turned upside down shortly after she entered her fifteenth year, when Cyran soldiers torched her village and attempted to erase all memory of it from the land.

Sanae barely escaped with her life and was overcome by anger and grief. She hated the Cyrans and all of Cyre, she hated anything that could destroy so freely the lives of so many, she wanted to destroy those who would destroy others. That night, while trying to sleep under the stars, she vowed that she would become stronger and that she would learn to protect those who could not protect themselves.

She found her way to The Church of the Silver Flame and expressed her desire to become a Paladin, a noble knight who could defend truth and justice, who could protect the world from the evil that lurked around every corner.

Shortly after she was accepted in to the Church, Cyre was destroyed. Sanae was delighted when she first heard the news, she felt that the lives of her village had been avenged. She imagined that the Cyrans had gotten what they deserved and that a victory had been won on the side of justice.

Those feelings did not last long. Once survivors of the disaster that destroyed Cyre began to fill the city streets, Sanae discovered that these poor souls were just like her, they had lost everything and nothing could ease their pain. She was overcome with guilt as she realized that there was a far greater evil at work and that all innocents must be protected, no matter what sins may have been commited in their name.

Sanae threw herself even more in to her training, vowing that she would never again fail to see the value of a single innocent life. She held herself to the highest standards, and never again looked back to the life she used to lead.

In the four years that Sanae has been part of the Church she has began to fill her role as a protector, though she is nowhere near done with her training. 

She came to Q'barra a few months ago as part of an expedition to uncover unholy relics in the ruins of the jungles. Her expedition was ambushed by a group of Lizardfolk while they were examining a series of ruins, and all but two members were killed. Sanae managed to escape with her close friend, Leara, and the expedition's guide. Sanae and Leara lost track of the guide as they ran towards the city. Leara later succumbed to her injuries and died whle Sanae was spending the last of their money on medicine.

Now she is stranded, broke, and desperately trying to maintain her faith and keep her anger in check so she may find her way back to the Church.

Personality

Sanae, like most Paladins, is very dedicated to her church and its ideals. She strives to uphold those ideals and she is very hard on herself for the slightest perceived infraction. She is very determined to bettering herself and to learning all the skills she feels she needs to better the world around her. She carries an extreme amount of guilt for being unable to save her village and for hating Cyre so intensely. Sanae now strives to overcome her base emotions, she wants nothing more than to be able to objectively protect all those in need and to never again feel such overwhelming rage.


Appearance

Sanae is slightly masculine in appearance. She keeps her dark hair cut quite short so as not to need to worry about it. Her features are broad and clear, most would call her "handsome" instead of "pretty". She wears no jewelry aside from her silver arrowhead pendant. Her clothing is chosen based on function, not on design and she has trouble understanding those who are concerned with their appearance.

Full Plate Mail +1 (worn, 50 Lbs), 2,650gp
Silver Arrowhead Holy Symbol (Around Neck), 25 gp
Great Sword +1 (Right Shoulder, 8 Lbs), 2,350
Crossbow (left shoulder, 4 Lbs), 35gp 
Case of 7 crossbow bolts(left hip, 1 Lb), 1gp
Backpack (center back, 2 Lbs) 2gp
Bedroll, (lower back, secured to backpack, 5 Lbs), 1sp
Cold Iron Dagger (Left Boot, 1 Lb) 4gp
Silver Dagger (Right Boot, 1 Lb) 22gp
Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 Lbs) 1gp
Hooded Lantern (backpack, 2 Lbs) 7gp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1gp
Trail Rations- 12 days (backpack, 12 Lbs) 6gp
3 Flasks of Holy Water (backpack, 3 Lbs) 75gp
3 pints of oil (backpack, 3 Lbs) 3sp
4 potions of Cure Light Wounds (backpack, .4 Lbs) 200gp
50' of Silk Rope (backpack, 5 Lbs) 10gp

Belt Pouch (around waist, .5 Lbs) 1 gp
Coins- 7gp, 4sp (belt pouch)
Identification Papers (belt pouch) 2gp 
Traveling Papers (belt pouch) 2sp [/sblock]


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 20, 2005)

*Dramatic Miss Erin*



			
				Pebele said:
			
		

> Sanae turns away from her vigil to watch Matilda, then to look to Erin. She slowly stands and rolls her shoulders before speaking.
> 
> "The liklihood of us finding Borden and Xavier is as close to nothing as we can be. I do not think that either of them would be the type to take up a hopeless fight. I wish it weren't so, I truly do... but it is foolish to throw away everything in order to chase a fantasy. This tribe is here, now, in front of us. We must help them, there is no other choice."



Erin looks up at Sanae, clearly distraught.  "A fantasy..?  You believe trying to find our missing friends a _fantasy_?!?  I do not discount the need of this tribe.  Nor the threat of these insects.  But I refuse to consider a rescue of our friends a fantasy until I see compelling evidence *otherwise*!  We don't know anything of them other then they're _gone_."

Erin stands and stalks off a few feet, her back to the group.  There is a long pause, and when she speaks again her voice is subdued and quiet.

"I cannot do it alone.  And I cannot force you to accompany me.  So I will be forced to go with the decision of the group."


----------



## Pebele (Nov 20, 2005)

Sanae watched Erin stalk off and shook her head slightly.

"Erin, do not mistake my words, I wish with all my heart that Xavier and Borden were still with us. But they are not. Have we seen any evidence that they still live? Have we any reason to believe they still live? Is it _really_ worth it to you to throw away our mission and the lives of this tribe on the tiniest shred of a chance that they haven't died in two days? If it is, then go on back to town, find a group to go with you, and chase after them. You do not have to accompany us to save this tribe, you are free to do however you wish."

She removed her pack and sat back on the ground.

"I am weary. I need sleep."


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior.*



			
				Pebele said:
			
		

> "... This tribe is here, now, in front of us. We must help them, there is no other choice."




"There is no _must_ about it," the warforged rumbles. "There are other choices. You may not see that, but that does not make it not so. 

"However, I agree that the best thing to do next is try and contact the Sky Touchers tribe. After you rest if you need it. We warforged will watch over you while you do so."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 21, 2005)

"'He has no name' speaks wisely. The Sky Watchers tribe can give us insight into how the Three Feathers tribe will react to us, where we can find them, how we can approach them peacefully, and how their chief will treat their prisoners. From there we can seek out their tribe and perhaps come to an arrangement. If the lizardfolk are being driven from their land by the bugs from the ground, they may help us fight back against the swarm. Whatever we decide, we should rest first. It has been a stressful day for all of us."

Turning towards the lizardfolk, he continues. "You are welcome to share our fire for the night."


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 21, 2005)

Matilda turns to the nameless warforged. "Of course there are other choices on what to do, but that doesn't mean that they are valid choices. But I suppose that doesn't mean much to a damn coat rack like you does it? Idiot." Matilda stalks off a short ways, and sets herself up a space to sleep. Matilda then leans back and covers her face with her hat, and tries to drift off to sleep.


----------



## Urko (Nov 21, 2005)

*Discussions and bedding down*

Great character interactions!  75 XP bonus for Erin, Matilda, and Sanae; 50 XP bonus for Dargin and ‘He has no name.’

At Matilda’s mention of the Three Feathers, the lizardfolk squints his eyes and a slight orange tint appears on his throat.  ”Hruhhh.  I take it you have not seen the Three Feathers, then?  They are poison dusk – much smaller than we of the Cold Sun tribes.  It is said that that in the time before the hatching of our sires’ sires there was war between the Sky Touchers and the Three Feathers.  They tried to claim all of Grandfather’s Spine as their own.  Many fell on both sides before peace returned.  Now we stay on the western side of the ridge and they stay on the eastern.  It is possible that these great insects have destroyed them.” 

The lizardfolk’s gaze flicks from person to person during the ensuing conversation, although it is clear that he understands nothing.  At Dargin’s translated invitation to share the campfire, he triple nods once again.  ”The Spirit Guide honors me.  I have not yet earned a full name, but my shell name is Hlal, after the Fifth Celestial Guardian.  My axe will serve you until I return to my elders.”  He stands, grunting slightly and rubbing his ribs, and retrieves the aforementioned axe.  He sits down next to the halfling, still a foot taller than the shaman, and looks at Dargin reverently.

In between their heated discussions, the party manages to set up a camp at the base of the ridge.  Kolbek’s supplies provide a quick meal.  The evening passes quietly, even comfortably – the cool air at the base of the ridge is a welcome relief from the suffocating oven of the jungle and the stinging, biting insects seem to be less prevalent here.  Soon the humanoids and the reptile have departed on their strange nocturnal journey that their vigilant warforged guardians can never understand or accompany them on.  Dawn comes all too soon for weary travelers faced with the question of what to do next.  

Feel free to continue the conversation.  Let me know what your course of action will be in the morning.  It appears you have a number of options at this point, including:
* Go with Hlal to find his people
* Continue traveling east to look for the Three Feathers village
* Backtrack south to search for the Three Feathers raiding party


----------



## Urko (Nov 21, 2005)

*Interlude – Dargin dreams*

_Dargin first knows where he is by the smells.  An autumn wind filtering through the kebo grass.  The acrid smell of fastieths, drinking from a half-evaporated dank mudhole.  Tribex flank, slow roasting in a smokehouse.  All signify the endless plains of Talenta.

The sights are stranger.  The moons hang low in the sky, like fruits ready to fall from a tree.  They move about with languid irregularity, through a sky that pulses with a sickly lavender light.  Dargin realizes that Grandfather may well be able to explain the bizarre things he sees.  The shaman turns to ask his guardian spirit a question.

And looks across a wasteland covered with the skeletons of countless millions of crows.  All moving, shuffling about with tired indifference, irritably bickering with one another in sharp squawks over tiny unidentifiable crawling things.  Dargin knows, with the certainty that only comes in dreams, that one of these is Grandfather, who will gladly answer his questions.  But if he asks any of the other identical birds, the entire flock will fall upon him and tear him to pieces.  Dargin contemplates his dilemma as a million bird skulls turn to stare at him with sightless, empty sockets._


----------



## Urko (Nov 21, 2005)

*Interlude - Erin and Sanae dream*

_Erin and Sanae find themselves in a disembodied state, floating just above their own sleeping bodies.  Dargin is nearby, stirring fitfully against Malk.  Hlal's open eyes stare at nothing and his tongue hangs limply from his mouth, its occasional flick the only sign that the lizardfolk is still alive.  Eff Flat fiddles quietly with his dagger flutes, piecing together endless combinations of melody.  'He has no name' stands a short distance off, a spear in his hand and a mangy hound pressed desperately against his feet.  Matilda sleeps in angry solitude under a tree a little ways beyond.

And there is something else.  A huge, terrible shape melts from the dark line of trees, taking form as it draws closer.  A random assortment of eyes in a misshapen head; a long, coiling body; two enormous cruel claws.  The creature moves silently past Matilda and 'He has no name,' who does not appear to even notice it.  The end of its tail swipes across Eff Flat's face, but the copper-skinned bard pays it no heed.  With a triumphant growl, it's lobster-like claws open above the helpless paladin and artificer.  Ern and Sanae have no voice to shout out a warning, or even to scream in terror.  The pinchers close...

And strike a green barrier that suddenly materializes between the monster and its would-be victims.  The thing hisses in fury and tries again and is again denied its prey.  The green glow grows in size, pushing the creature back, back, beyond any of the sleepers.  With a howl of frustration, the creature disperses into the darkness._


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 21, 2005)

Upon waking Matilda moves a little bit away from the main group to begin her morning exercises, first centering herself the moving into weapon and mobility exercises. After her quick morning regimen she waits until the others are awake then addressed them. "Alright, we should get moving. Hlal's people can't wait forever you know. Besides if we drive the insects from the ridge then nothing should stop the three feathers from returning and ending the raids. So unless there are any more objections Matilda throws a sidelong glance at the nameless warforged, let's finish our preparations and get going."

Matilda turns to Hlal, "Are you doing better today Hlal? Dargin said that was a pretty serious wound you received. Will you be well enough to help free your people this day?"


[sblock]
Name: Matilda d'Orien
Class: Rogue 2 / Psychic Warrior 1 / Fighter 1
Race: Human
Gender: Female
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Patron Deity: Dol Dorn 
Experience: 7825 / 10000

Str 15 –- (6 pts)
Dex 14 –- (6 pts)
Con 14 -- (6 pts)
Int 12 -- (4 pts)
Wis 14 -- (6 pts)
Cha 08 -- (0 pts)

Hit Points 34
Action Points 7
Armor Class: 19 (+5 Chain Shirt, +2 Heavy Shield, +2 Dexterity) 
Touch: 12 (+2 Dexterity)
Flat Footed: 17 (+5 Chain Shirt, +2 Heavy Shield)
Init +2 
BAB +2, Grap +4
Speed 30' (base 30', load 45.7/58, Light Armor)
Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +2

+6 Melee, +1 Long Sword, 1d8+3, 19-20/x2, Slashing
+4 Melee or Ranged, Silver Dagger, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10', Piercing or Slashing
+4 Melee or Ranged, Cold Iron Dagger, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, 10', Piercing or Slashing 

Medium, 5'8" tall, 139 Lbs, 28 yrs old
Red hair, Green eyes, Fair skin

Speaks Common, Draconic

Balance: +8 (6 Ranks, +2 Dexterity)
Bluff: +4 (5 Ranks, -1 Charisma)
Climb: +9 (7 Ranks, +2 Strength)
Concentration: +6 (4 Ranks, +2 Constitution)
Diplomacy: +8 (5 Ranks, -1 Charisma, +4 Synergy - Bluff, Sense Motive)
Hide: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Dexterity)
Jump: +11 (7 Ranks, +2 Strength, +2 Tumble)
Move Silently: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Dexterity)
Sense Motive: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 Wisdom)
Survival: +4 (0 Ranks, +2 Wisdom, +2 Least Dragonmark)
Tumble: +11 (7 Ranks, +2 Dexterity, +2 Jump)

Feats
Dodge: +1 Dodge bonus to AC vs. 1 opponent.
Least Dragonmark: Dimension Leap 1/day, 40' in distance.
Mobility: +4 Dodge bonus to AC vs. Attacks of Opportunity provoked by movement.
Psionic Dodge: +1 Dodge bonus to AC, when psionically focused.
Weapon Focus (Long Sword): +1 to hit when using a Long Sword.

Human Traits
Humanoid (Human)
+1 Skill Point per level
Bonus Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class (Any)

Special Abilities
-Sneak Attack, +1d6 damage whenever Matilda flanks an enemy or whenever her opponent is denied their Dexterity bonus to AC.
-Trapfinding, Matilda can find traps with a Search DC higher than 20.
-Evasion, If Matilda makes a successful Reflex save for half damage, she instead takes no damage.

Psionics
Power Points: 1
Powers Known: Defensive Precognition

Background
Matilda was the youngest child, in fact she was rather unexpected. Her older brother Samuel was born 3 years before her, and her older sister Carla was born 2 years before her. Things were quite normal in her early childhood, her family was situated in Passage and had a comfortable living as members of House Orien.

When Matilda hit puberty, her perfect little world changed, practically over night. She developed her dragonmark in her 11th year, much to the dismay of her siblings and the wonderment of her parents. For her part, Matilda was indifferent to the mark at first. As time went on, her siblings began to mock and torment her, and she became the obvious favorite of her parents, which only served to deepen the resentment her siblings felt towards her. She had always been a strong-willed child, but she cracked a bit under the pressure. She rebelled against the Mark, choosing to ignore its existence. When that didn't work she took up fighting and made a nuisance of herself.

Throughout her teenage years Matilda threw herself in to her training. She couldn't escape her Mark, so she decided to embrace it and make herself worthy of it. If her siblings were going to taunt her about having a high opinion of herself, she was going to show them she was worth it. If her parents were going to praise her every move, she'd give them something to praise about. And if people were going to expect a lot from her, she was going to give them what they expected and more. However the harder Matilda worked to prove herself worthy of the mark, the more and more her siblings became jealous of their younger sister. 

For all her training she did not became a mild-mannered servant of the Mark. Far from it, she was wild, head-strong, abrasive and arrogant. She had quite the chip on her shoulder and raged against the world. For all her skills and talent, she was far from a model student.

Her family got used to her rebellion, and things went relatively smoothly until her siblings decided to leave the house and enlisted in the Aundairan military. Torn between loyalty to her family, and loyalty to the house, Matilda was unable to choose sides, unable to stop them, and ultimately unable to save them.

With the death of her siblings and the multitude of changes that took place in the House after the war ended, Matilda's rebellious streak was no longer an acceptable quirk. Her unwillingness to bow to the House was the basis for her forced transfer from the enclave in Passage. She was sent to the much smaller and less public enclave in Newthrone.

Away from the watchful eyes of the heads of the House, Matilda quickly left the House Enclave and decided to pursue her own goals. What her goals are is unknown, even to her. She only knows that she must find some truth, some path to follow. And it certainly isn't to be found in the House.

Personality
Matilda is considered abrasive by many people. She speaks her mind in a very blunt way, she sugar-coats nothing. She only has respent for those who she considers her equals in physical skill. She does not respect mages or clerics, or those who she considers weak. She has a great deal of respect for other fighters of skill. She has a quick temper and she holds grudges.

Appearance
Fair skinned with deep green eyes, and shoulder length hair a crimson shade of red. Matilda appears very similar to her mother, and in fact many people compare her to her mother (Janice d'Orien, age 56). On the bicep of her left arm is her dragonmark, she makes no attempt to hide it, and usually wears a sleeveless shirt to show off her mark. Normally she dresses in a rather plain type of field wear, accentuated by her wide brimmed hat.


+1 Long Sword, (Right Hip, 4 Lbs) 2,315gp
+1 Mithral Shirt (worn, 12.5 Lbs) 2,100gp 
Darkwood Shield (Left Shoulder, 5 Lbs), 257gp
Silver Dagger (small of back, 1 Lb) 22gp
Cold Iron Dagger (small of back, 1 Lb) 4gp
Bedroll (upper back, 5 Lbs) 5sp
Backpack (center back, 2 Lbs) 2gp
House Orien Identification Brooch 75gp
Waterskin - Water (backpack, 4 Lbs) 1gp
Everbright Lantern (backpack, 1 Lb) 212gp
1 week of Trail Rations (backpack, 7 Lbs) 3.5gp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1gp
6 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (backpack, .6 Lbs) 300gp
Potion of Protection from Evil (backpack, .1 Lb) 50gp
Flask of Alchemist's Fire (backpack, 1 Lb) 20gp
Flask of Holy Water (backpack, 1 Lb) 25gp

Belt Pouch (waist, .5 Lbs) 1gp
Coins: 5gp, 8sp (belt pouch)
Traveling Papers (pouch) 2sp
Identification Papers with Portrait (pouch) 5gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 21, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin rises slowly, and sits in her bedroll for some time eating a cold breakfast of dried fruit.  Her hair is in disarray, and there are deep shadows beneath her eyes.  When she finishes her meal, she polices her area with her usual effeciency.  She is obviously deep in thought.  Her eyes occasionally wander over to her pack, and the mystery she has held since the beginning of this odd mission.

ooc:  As stated, Erin will go with the group decision.  She will not waver in her dedication to her missing friends, however - if anyone asks her opinion.  Good roleplaying, everyone!  I certainly know that Xavier and Borden are gone, but Erin - not so much.


----------



## Urko (Nov 21, 2005)

*Clarification*

In your deliberations about what to do next, you may wish to check out the map again.  Your current position is close to the southwest corner of the ridge icon.

I also want to remind you of a few facts:
* Kolbek told you, and Hlal can confirm, that the Sky Touchers live north and west of K'Lethka ridge, nearly opposite the direction you have been traveling.  
* Gurven speculated that Three Feathers raiders might be camped out nearer to Steadfast Reach, possibly in the darker area to the east of the plantation.  
* Further discussion with Hlal makes it clear that his tribe is in no immediate danger from the insects, although they are blocking access to a holy site.

I mention these items not to push you one way or another, but to make sure everyone is clear on what is going on and how things are laid out.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 22, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> _Dargin first knows where he is by the smells.  An autumn wind filtering through the kebo grass.  The acrid smell of fastieths, drinking from a half-evaporated dank mudhole.  Tribex flank, slow roasting in a smokehouse.  All signify the endless plains of Talenta.
> 
> The sights are stranger.  The moons hang low in the sky, like fruits ready to fall from a tree.  They move about with languid irregularity, through a sky that pulses with a sickly lavender light.  Dargin realizes that Grandfather may well be able to explain the bizarre things he sees.  The shaman turns to ask his guardian spirit a question.
> 
> And looks across a wasteland covered with the skeletons of countless millions of crows.  All moving, shuffling about with tired indifference, irritably bickering with one another in sharp squawks over tiny unidentifiable crawling things.  Dargin knows, with the certainty that only comes in dreams, that one of these is Grandfather, who will gladly answer his questions.  But if he asks any of the other identical birds, the entire flock will fall upon him and tear him to pieces.  Dargin contemplates his dilemma as a million bird skulls turn to stare at him with sightless, empty sockets._





_ So many..._ Dargin whispers softly in his dream. He stands perfectly still, paralyzed with fear as the countless eye sockets of the hungry birds turn to regard him. _Grandfather. He can guide me safely in this place. Somewhere among these.. things, but they all look the same! I can sense their hunger, their craving for something from me._

Taking a deep breath, he fights back against rising panic. _I cannot trust my sight to choose, nor my ears to hear his voice among the crowd. Their touch is cold, the wind I feel on my face stings with a sandy grit, and it carries with it the smell of the long dead unearthed. Only the soft stirring of the spirit speaks the truth, and only by following it shall my path be made clear._ With shaking hands he unwraps his silken belt and places the wide band across his eyes, wraps it thrice, and ties it tight. His legs feel like wood as he forces himself onward towards the waiting crows. He does his best to ignore their angry squawks and the sound of bone rubbing on bone as they scratch at the ground. Focusing inward he seeks the faint tug on his innermost self that will lead him.


----------



## Pebele (Nov 22, 2005)

Sanae awakes with a start, trying to catch her breath. She bites back a scream as she looks around the camp. She swallowed hard and went about her morning prayers and excercises without saying much to anyone.

"Has Hlal any idea where the rest of his tribe may be? Or where the Three Feathers are? We must not forget our obligation to Kolbek, either."

She settles back to her breakfast and looks between the other members of the group.

"Dargin, you haven't said much. You must have some thoughts on our next course of action."


----------



## doghead (Nov 22, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

The warforged warrior listens impassively as Matilda begins tossing insults. He doesn't respond. There is no point.

That night he watches the stars wheel overhead. He talks quietly with Dog, but the conversation is rather one sided.

In the morning he takes some time to prepare himself and his gear.

"I agree with Dargin. If we will not seek the Three Feathers tribe, we should return with Hial to meet the Sky Watchers. Perhaps they will help us find the Three Feathers tribe. Perhaps we can work together on this. The insects have shown themselves strong enough to push one tribe from their lands, and put the Sky Watcher warriors to flight."


----------



## Pebele (Nov 23, 2005)

After her morning prayers and a quick breakfast, Sanae stood and turned to the group.

"If there are no more arguments or insults to be thrown about, let us get ready to depart. Matilda, if you could consult our Lizard friend about the location of his tribe, that would be helpful. Also, any information you can get out of him about the possible relation between his tribe and the tribe we seek may come in handy.

See if he knows anything about what the Three-Feathers may do with hostages. We will still maintain our search for Xavier and Borden while we are assisting Hlal's tribe."

She looked around the group and replaced her pack on her back.

"If no one has any objections, I would like to get moving as soon as possible."

Sanae casts Lesser Restoration on herself during morning prayers restoring her strength to full

Lesser Restoration - 2


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 24, 2005)

Dargin awakens with a start, slowly brushing away the last shreds of the dream. He looks around and sees the others are already up and about. Malk, seeing him stirring, rises to his feet and hoots in reproach. "Yes, you are right. I overslept and am late with your breakfast. Settle down and I'll be right there." He withdraws some dried meat from the saddle bags and sees to Malks needs before taking care of his own business. He moves a short distance away from camp and communes with the spirits to request new spells for this day. He returns to the others after a short time and listens to their discussions. He speaks up when prompted. "While we are tasked with stopping the raids by the Three Feathers tribe, if we do not remove the 'bugs from the ground' more tribes and other creatures will be displaced causing more problems throughout the region. I still feel we should speak with the Sky Toucher tribe first to learn all that we can about the creatures and the Three Feathers tribe. If they say the prisoners would be in immediate danger we can travel there and negotiate for their release. Perhaps we can secure the aid of both tribes to drive the mutual threat from the region."


ooc: Would a spell from Complete Adventurer, Easy Trail, be alright to use? It pushes aside plants to allow faster travel through dense undergrowth. I can cast it enough times to cover 16 hours today. 

Spells Grandfather has granted me today
[SBLOCK]
0-detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink; 
1- lesser vigor, Entangle, obscuring mist; 
2- Easy Trail* (If not usable, then Flaming Sphere)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Urko (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello all,
Sorry for the lack of update - Thanksgiving week kept me busier than expected.  Update before the end of this 24 hour period (likely before 6pm ish GMT-6).  I will be proceeding on the assumption that the group is accompanying Hlal back to his tribe (that seems to be the consensus).

SelcSilverhand - _Easy Trail_ sounds fine.


----------



## Urko (Nov 29, 2005)

*Taking Hlal home*

At the first light of day you resume your trek.  Today's travels are made much easier, however, by Grandfather Raven's intercession with the forest spirits.  At least, that's what Dargin says.  Whatever each of you may personally believe, the effect is undeniable.  The trees part and the undergrowth untangles itself before the halfling, bowing as if to a king.  Hlal is clearly awed by this display and sticks close to the shaman.  Malk, usually suspicious of those who get too close to his life companion, seems to accept the lizardfolk warrior as a friend and equal.

With Hlal's directions and Dargin's magic, you make rapid progress north by northwest of the ridge, slowly descending into the river valley once again.  Along the way it is possible, with Erin and Matilda's translation, to converse with your guide.  He seems surprised by Sanae's questions about what the Three Feathers will do with their captives.  "A captured enemy is a boon to the tribe.  When food is scarce, the enemy will fill the bellies of the mothers and hatchlings.  In times of abundance, the enemy's blood will bring the favor of the Celestial Guardians.  I have heard that there are tribes that do not take captives and it is said that the Three Feathers are one of them, but I believe that this is foolishness.  What do you do with your captives?"

You are well into the long afternoon when Hlal stops at the crest of a hill.  "It is forbidden to guide an enemy back to the tribe.  A warrior must die before revealing our camp.  I want you to know that by bringing you here I am making myself responsible for you.  I do not fear to do this.  Although your skins are smooth, you are worthy people and your Spirit Guide is mighty in his communion with the Beyond."  With those words, he bids you to remain where you are for a time and moves on into the trees.

About ten minutes pass.  Eff Flat notices a small flying lizard, about the size of a squirrel and painted with vivid orange stripes, that sits in a tree and regards the party for at least half of that time.  It hoots softly and seems to be answered by the approach of footsteps.  A dozen lizardfolk warriors, carrying long spears and heavy turtle shell shields, form a ring around the party.  They stand at attention while Hlal approaches, accompanied by a hunched lizardfolk.  Its scales are pale and seem to sag, as if under a great weight, but it makes up for this with an almost confusing array of streaks of dye in every color imaginable and a magnificent cloak of dried flowers.  With Hlal's guidance, it walks slowly, but with great dignity, leaning on a gnarled staff capped with a reptilian skull, directly up to Dargin.  "I am Sovass, Spirt Guide of the Sky Touchers.  I salute you and your intermediary."  It nods at Dargin's shoulder.  "The tribe thanks you for returning our triple yearling to us.  The tribe receives you as honored guests."  Without another world, the lizardfolk turns and hobbles away again, the warriors following in lockstep behind.  Hlal gestures that you are to follow.  

The procession moves into a low marshy area.  Evenly spaced great banyan trees surround you.  Their limbs have been twisted, either through magic or the careful tending of untold numbers of generations, into multilevel homes.  Lizardfolk regard you silently through the gaps in the branches.  A low murmur ripples through the village when the party reaches the center where the Sovass awaits.  "Accept what is ours as yours, honored agents of the Celestial Guardians."  Eff Flat notices that the same flying lizard is perched on the Spirit Guide's shoulder.

Anyone may act.

I had intended Dargin's dream to be more colorful than a puzzle, but that was a very elegant solution nonetheless.  You may gain a special insight - the benefit of a _commune spell_ (at caster level 4), to be redeemed within 24 hours (game time).


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

The warforged minstrel turns to Erin.

"Ask them about the bugs having a lek'sshareth. Tell them we have heard that the bugs have a lek'sshareth."

Seeing the confused look on the woman's face, he explains.

"Remember? Gurven told us about the bugs having a lek'sshareth."

Still seeing a blank stare, he explains further.

"The lek’sshareth is believed to be the spiritual leader. Some believe that the lek’sshareth actually guides the tribe’s activities through pheromones, stimulating changes in reproduction, food gathering, and aggression as necessary. Lizardfolk have spiritual leaders or lek’sshareth. I just wanted their perspective on the subject."

Seeing the now bored look he realizes that he has gone too far in his explanation and instead listens to the sounds around himself.


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

The warforged strides along with the others through the forest. He waits when they are told to wait, and he follows when its indicated he should.

He has no name returns the silent stares of the lizardfolk.

He listens with interest to Eff Flat. If it is true, and there is one that directs all the others, then that one should be the one they seek if they have to fight the flying creatures.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 29, 2005)

Dargin dismounts from Malk and bobs his head three times, imitating Hlal's first greeting. "Thank you Sovuss of the Sky Toucher Tribe for welcoming us into your haven. We are honored that you allowed us to come." Dargin then explains why they were traveling through their territory and why they sought the Three Feathers Tribe. He lauds his companions combat prowess and details how they defeated two of the 'bugs from the ground'. At the end he stresses that they want to retrieve Xavier and Borden peacefully from the Three Feather Tribe. "We have just begun to learn about what has caused the Three Feathers tribe to move south. Once we have seen to the safety of our fellows, we will seek out the 'bugs from the ground' and find some way for the Three Feathers to return to their homes."


OOC:
[SBLOCK]
I almost asked about whether or not you wanted a reply to that. I figured it out after everyone else woke up and started talking. 

Well for the Commune spell, I'll use it tonight before going to sleep, or as a dream, or something. 4th level is 4 questions right?
1. Are Xavier and Borden alive?
2. (If yes)Are either going to be killed in the next day?
3. Can the 'bugs from the ground' and the Three Feathers Tribe coexist peacefully in the same territory.
4. Are the 'bugs from the ground' sentient?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Urko (Nov 29, 2005)

*The Spirits speak to Dargin*

[sblock]
1. Are Xavier and Borden alive?  NO
2. (If yes)Are either going to be killed in the next day? N/A
3. Can the 'bugs from the ground' and the Three Feathers Tribe coexist peacefully in the same territory. UNCLEAR
4. Are the 'bugs from the ground' sentient? YES[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Nov 30, 2005)

Sanae listens to the introductions and the questions from the others. She is still pondering what Hlal said about captives, but during the hike she made her peace with the fact that Xavier and Borden are likely not to be found alive. 

She turned to Sovass "As Dargin mentioned, we are here on a mission regarding the possibility of the Three Feathers raiding a plantation near here. We are happy to assist your tribe with these bugs, but we require information. Namely, we need to know more about the bugs, and we need to know anything and everything you can tell us about the Three Feathers and what reasons they may have for their recent actions."

Sanae seems uncomfortable with all the lizardfolk staring at her, but she crosses her arms and tries to appear as though she is unbothered.


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 30, 2005)

Matilda translates Sanae's words to Sovass, but she adds some thoughts of her own. "Whatever you can tell us about the insects would be a great help. I'm looking forward to a bug hunt."


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 30, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin continues to assist in the translation.  She also adds her own query.

"We are also looking for two other humans... smooth-skins, as it were.  They go by the name Xavier and Borden.  They were captured recently by the tribe we seek.  Have you seen any more of our kind?"

The look on Erin's face is that of hope almost quenched.


----------



## Urko (Nov 30, 2005)

*Speaking with Sovass*

Erin and Matilda are kept quite busy for a while translating the words of the party and your host.  The task is made harder when the curiosity of the tribe's younglings overcomes their shyness and they descend upon you in a frenzy of probing claws, grasping tails, and high-pitched, squeaking questions.  They seem especially drawn to ‘he has no name’ and Eff Flat.  The bolder ones among them go so far as to climb up the warforged, who have their hands full fending them off.  Eventually Sovass sends them scattering with a tooth-baring roar and leads you to sit and speak next to a fire pit lined with blackened stones.

Speaking to the Spirit Guide is an exercise in patience.  Sovass’s voice alternates between a wavering hiss that can barely be heard to a nearly deafening bellow and the speakers on both sides use many unfamiliar terms that must be painstakingly explained, not always satisfactorily.  Any useful information is buried among frequent tangents about the customs and history of the tribe and legends about a dizzying array of ancestral heroes, fearsome beasts, and supernatural beings of all descriptions (often indistinguishable from one another in Sovass’ rambling narration).  

Highlights of the conversation:

About the Three Feathers:  
”If they have been driven from their home, then justice has been done.  For many generations, they sought to keep us from the Grandfather Spine, although they themselves did not go there to talk to their forefathers or the Celestial Guardians.  There are those that say they are in the thrall of the children of the Deep One, but such speak with anger and without knowledge.  They are a tribe, like any other.”

Why the Three Feathers are attacking: 
”The tribe must live.  If a foe cannot be fought, the tribe must move on.  If the lands on all sides are occupied, the tribe must find the side that will give way.  The tribe must live.”

About the bugs: 
”Before our grandfathers’ grandfathers broke the shell, it is spoken that the Grandfather spine became infested with gigantic vermin, much as the unwashed will become infested with scale biters.  Legends say that the insects could change their form to counter the weapons of their enemy.  The Sky Touchers lost many warriors, but we attracted the favor of the Celestial Guardians with the blood of many enemies and even of our own tribe.  They sent Vhillishaak, spawn of Rhashaak, to destroy them.   

“Our warriors who met them yesterday report that they were small and easy to kill, but countless in number.  Only the fliers were strong enough to pose a threat in small numbers, but now the Guardians have once again sent us deliverance.”

About the lek’sshareth:
”The lek’sshareth neither carries the seed of children, nor lays the eggs that rear them.  The lek’sshareth’s body carries the soul of the tribe.  Its scent will tell the tribe how to survive.  I am lek’sshareth to our people. 

“I do not believe that the insects could have a lek’sshareth.  However, if the Three Feathers have lost theirs, it is possible they could be fooled by the scent of another creature, although I have not heard of such a thing in all the Ancestors’ memory.”

About other smooth skins:
”The turning of the moons brings the smooth skins to us from time to time.  Unlike many of the tribes, the Sky Touchers are peaceful, and will give strangers, even hideous ones, a chance to be friends.  There is one called Gurven, who lives apart from his own kind.  He is a friend to the Sky Touchers and, it is said, to all the tribes.  The Spirits have told me he carries a deep sadness inside.

“Many hatchings past, one called Merritt came.  He spoke strangely, saying that he wished to set down on paper the lands of all the tribes, that his folk might intrude on none.  But he angered the Guardians by taking K’Lethka’s scales.  I spoke to a Dawn Greeter who boasted of slaying him.

“And just last season one called Ghash’tor came to us.  He was larger than most smooth skins, nearly as big as one of our own warriors.  He had one jutting tusk and bore the Kiss of the Guardians.  He traded knowledge with us, seeking to learn what we know of plants and medicines.  He, too, was interested in the lek’sshareth, and told me that the smooth skins have no such thing.  How, then, do you know what is right to do and when?  

“But I have not seen your friends.  If they have been taken by a war party, then they are almost certainly dead.  Do not be saddened by this.  In the Endless Circle, they will return again, and it may be that the next time they will be the victors and the Three Feathers will fall before them.  All is balanced.”

Conversation with Sovass lasts well into the night.  When you are finished speaking he offers you a place of honor in one of the largest trees, twisted into an interlocking series of bulbuous, and surprisingly comfortable, sleeping spaces.   Warriors surround the tree to keep watch over you through the night.  No one dreams.

Anything else you want to ask about?  What would you like to do in the morning?  Sovass is willing to send as many as 15 warriors with you to combat the insects (in fact, Hlal insists on going) , but they will not set foot in the Three Feathers village.  Sovass is adamant on this point - the Sky Touchers have an agreement about their borders with the Three Feathers and they will not break it under any circumstances.


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 1, 2005)

Erin listens and translates with great care.  Wars have been fought over a single mis-translated word or phrase.  Her eyes widen a bit when Sovass states that her friends are probably dead, but she does not stop relaying the lizard-man's tale.

When he is finished, Erin asks him a single question of her own.  "You spoke of Vhillishaak... and Rhashaak... Who are they?  And how can we bring him... or _it_... back to destroy the bugs once more?"


----------



## Urko (Dec 1, 2005)

*Rhashaak and Vhillishaak*

"Rhashaak is a mighty black dragon, he who is appointed to safeguard the seals that keep the spawn of the Deep One contained.  He cannot leave his post, said to be many days travel towards sun-comes-up from here.  In our time of need, the Celestial Guardians caused Rhashaak's offspring, a dragon with scales of brass, to come to our aid.  Some legends say that she fell in battle with the infesting insects.  Some say that she lives witihin the Grandfather Spine still.  What is truth, none on this side of the veil can say.  It may be that we can use the old rites, the blood rite, to call them."  After this last statement, he fixes Erin and her companions with a speculative look that she is not entirely comfortable with, but says no more on the subject.


----------



## Pebele (Dec 1, 2005)

Sanae contemplates all that has been translated for her, then crosses her arms over her chest.

"Do not translate this part: we, as a group, need to spend some private time deciding on our next path of action. It is clear to me that our friends are best put out of mind; whatever hope was left has almost certainly been quashed by these discussions. I still wish to go see the Three Feather village, and Iwish to destroy these bugs which plague these tribes. I think it would be wise to take the warriors up on their offer to accompany us, they do not have to follow us directly to the village, but it will be good to have back-up in case of a large-scale battle.

Tell him that we require time to think, and ask if there are any other tribes in this area that we do not know about."

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Urko (Dec 1, 2005)

*Another Clarification*

Going to check out the Three Feathers village and searching for the bugs are not necessarily incompatible.  The bugs seem to be coming from the ridge and your map and conversation with the Sky Touchers indicates that the Three Feathers village is somewhere around the southeastern edge of the ridge.  Of course, if you go into Three Feathers territory, any lizardfolk warriors who accompany you will wait at the border (although it is presently unclear to you, and possibly them, just where that border is).


----------



## doghead (Dec 2, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

'He has no name' nod in agreement with Sanae.

"We need some time to talk alone."


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 2, 2005)

Matilda nods at Sanae's suggestion. "I agree, and if we do encounter the bugs enmasse then the extra blades will help. And really you heard Sovass, Xavier and Borden are dead, and it's extremely unlikely we could have found them in time in this damn jungle. And if that last fight was any indication, _you all_ need some backup."



Matilda will meditate in the morning to become psionically focused, and then be ready to set out to wherever.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 2, 2005)

Dargin lies awake long into the night, unable to rest easy with the thoughts churning in his head. _Grandfather Raven, are the others truely dead?_ he asks his spirit guide. He waits for an answer, slowly drifting off to sleep. In the morning he has his answer.
He rouses himself slowly, shoulders slumped, looking worn out. While the others gather to discuss the next move he goes about his morning routine. Later he joins them and speaks in a quiet, sorrowful voice. "Last night Grandfather Raven flew far and spoke with older spirits to find answers to the questions we have asked. The spirits told him that Borden and Xavier are no longer of the mortal world and have joined their ancestors. I believe they removed them to keep us on this path. Though their actions seem harsh, they are necessary to the spirits goals. The last thing the spirits told Grandfather Raven is that the 'bugs from the ground' are clever, perhaps as clever as us. I will go where the group chooses to go, and if the Sky Touchers Tribe wish to join us I will welcome them."

Spells Grandfather has given me today:
[SBLOCK]
0-detect magic, detect poison, purify food and drink;
1- lesser vigor, Entangle, obscuring mist;
2- Easy Trail
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## doghead (Dec 2, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

The warforged spend the night considering what they have learnt, what he has seen, and what might be.

Morning comes and the others begin to stir.

He has no name listens to Dargin as he relates what his spirit guides have told him. The warforged growls as dargin tells them that Xavier and Boden are dead. But whether this is an acceptance or rejection of the statemnt is unclear.

"We have seen the creatures from the ground, and we have learnt about them. We have spent enough time in this forest. I think we know enough. It is time to try and put an end to the raids on the plantation.

"The Sky Touchers don't like the Three Feathers dusk. I do not think the two tribes would normally join forces against the creatures from the ground. But that would be the best solution. The creatures are stong enough to drive one tribe away. But perhaps _two tribes_ and ourselves would be enough to overcome them. We should find out what would be needed to end the feud between the tribes."

The warforged falls silent. It stands motionless, as if producing all those words had taken all of his energy.


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 2, 2005)

*Erin*

Once she hears Dargin's revelation, Erin's face hardens.  She listens to her companions, but says nothing.  It is only when He Has No Name speaks of an alliance between the two tribes does her composure break.

"What?" Erin turns on her warforged companion. "No.  Never.  I will not be a party to an alliance with the Three Feathers.  They _murdered_ our friends.  There must be a reckoning for their actions.  I will seek vengeance for Xavier and Borden."  Erin looks at the Sky Touchers tribe, and watches them begin their day.  "This does not mean that I believe we should ignore the insects.  Both actions are equally important."

ooc: Erin (obviously) votes to head right for the ridge, asking the Sky Touchers for an escort.  She does not have an opinion on which should be destroyed first - as long as the Three Feathers are put down.  Hopefully Erin's attitude about this isn't annoying anyone - Erin truly liked Xavier, and started to enjoy having the old man around.


----------



## doghead (Dec 3, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

"Your eyes glitter brightly with righteousness and justice, Erin. You are quick to turn to killing as the tool of that judgement, and feel yourself honourable in doing so. Honour. Justice. Retribution. Vengence. These words have killed thousands of your kind. Hundreds of Thousands. And when there were not enough of your kind to do the killing, you made my kind to kill for you.

"Its true that it would be useful to know more of these creatures from the ground. But are you so sure you will come back? Are you mightier than a tribe, as mighty as a dragon? And what happens if we do not come back? Who will stop the raids then?

"I heard what Dargin said. Perhaps he is right. But I will not use their lives as justification for more deaths.

"I will not go any further into the forest. The longer we spend out here, the more raids happen at the plantation, and the more people are put at risk. I will return to the plantation and inform Kolbek of what we have learnt."


----------



## Pebele (Dec 3, 2005)

Sanae listened to Dargin and Erin, then she turned her gaze to the no named warforged.

"You are free to do as you wish, but I will not turn my back on my obligations. For a machine built for war, you have never seemed much of a warrior. But then, I guess you have no soul to be touched by pain or anger, no kin to fight for."

With a scowl she turned away from him and looked to Erin. "I feel your pain, Erin. I am not certain I wish to befriend those who murdered our friends. However, if they were truly driven from their homes or are under the influence of some unknown force, they are also victims. We must find out more. If nothing else, Xavier and Borden would not wish for us to act on blind impulse. I think we should join with the Sky Touchers and explore the ridge. It is time to end this, once and for all."


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 3, 2005)

Matilda listens to Erin, Sanae, and the unnamed before interjecting her own response. "Maybe an alliance with the Three Feathers is distasteful but it could be our only option. If we don't end up siding with them we could end up in a two way fight caught between the insects and the lizardmen. But if you are adamant about not allying with them, then we should try to avoid engaging them if possible. But then again, I'm always up for busting some heads. So I say we press on either in alliance or not, but we should bring our new friends the Sky Touchers either way." 

Moving closer to Erin, Matilda whispers to her in Draconic. "Your _friend_ the cowardly warforged there doesn't seem to share your or Sanae's thoughts of continuing the mission or of avenging your fallen comrades. Are you certain he is trustworthy?


----------



## Urko (Dec 4, 2005)

*Pressing Onward*

In the morming, Hlal takes charge of organizing the other warriors.  Matilda notices that most of the warriors bear many more scars (mostly ritually-inflicted) than him and a few seem to chafe at being ordered by the younger lizardfolk.  Still, they fall in line and the (much enlarged) party is able to set out quickly.  The villagers supply you with provisions in the form of long strings of salted fish and thick, tumorous roots that resemble fal but are much larger and more convoluted.  

Despite the large number now traveling, the party makes rapid progress.  Dargin's magic clears the way for the humanoids and warforged and the lizardfolk seem to melt through the trees.  Before lunch you are once again at the base of K'Lethka Ridge.  Erin overhears Hlal telling some of the others about the party's fight with the insects.  He depicts their exploits with a great deal of awe, excitement, and about as much accuracy as might be expected from a witness who spent most of the battle semi-conscious in a cloud of fog.  Still, it all sounds very exciting and the warriors who hear the tale view the party members with increased respect.  

After a brief conference, the warriors decide the best path is along the south side of the ridge (the direction the party had originally been traveling to begin with), both because the way is shorter and the terrain is easier.  Hlal adds that the north east corner of the ridge is considered to be a "corrupted" place.  None of the warriors speaks from personal experience, but all are absolutely certain that that part of the rainforest is haunted by evil omens.

As the group travels along the edge of the treeline under the looming spine of the ridge, more than one person's eyes are repeatedly drawn to the summit, searching for enormous wasp like creatures.  Only a few birds, or possibly small flying reptiles, circle in the skies, however.  As twilight approaches, Hlal (advised by an older warrior) suggests turning southwards and moving a safe distance from the ridge to set up camp.  Before dark they find a spacious but well protected hollow with a near solid overhanging of intertwined branches.  The lizardfolk hurriedly arrange their sleeping spots then gather in a ring at the center of the hollow.  They extend their arms until each is touching the palms of his neighbors, then begin to sway.  The throat of one of the warriors inflates and it lets out a soft, wavering cry. _"Hooo-awooo-ohooooon."_  The others join in, each at a different pitch and rhythm - some crooning long, drawn-out notes and others short, staccato grunts.  The blend is hypnotic and continues for nearly a quarter of an hour.  A gentle rain starts a short time later, but the party is well shielded and spends the night in relative comfort.

In the morning Hlal points to the east/northeast.  "In that direction lies the Village of the Three Feathers, perhaps two miles.  We will wait here and when you have found what you seek, we will join you in destroying the insects."

Let me know if there's anything special you want to do during the night or before you set out.  Also any precautions you will exercise when approaching the Three Feathers village.

_Edit_: Whoops - almost forgot to address a big thing.  HHNN, are you serious in taking off on your own?  If you want to do that, we can play it out, but I should point out that without Dargin's magic and Matilda's boat, it could take quite a long time to get back - four or five days at least - assuming you don't get lost.  Think about it, then let me know if you are going (and if anyone else is accompanying).


----------



## Urko (Dec 4, 2005)

*Interlude - Matilda dreams*

_As in so many of her dreams, Matilda is in motion.  She is aboard the lightning rail, the countryside whizzing past her through the window.  Around the bend ahead she can see the high pitched, gaily covered roof of Passage Station, grander even than Sharn's depot.  The train whispers to a stop and Matilda can see that the platform is packed with cheering throngs.  The mulititudes go wild at the sight of her, filling the air with fistfuls of flower petals and proudly waving aloft hand painted banners and signs with her name.

Somehow she is no longer in her seat, but is being bourn by the crowd from the Station.  But outside, instead of the close packed buildings of passage, she sees a wide, open lawn, shrouded with mist at it's edges.  Ugly gaping craters, oozing smoke, dot the grounds.  At the far end lies the ruins of a once stately mansion.  Matilda realizes with shock that it is Kolbek's.  Only the veranda is intact and there is a sumptuous feast spread on the table there.  The crowd bears Matilda inexorably towards it.  


The table is crowded with guests, who stand and applaud as Matilda is installed at the place of honor.  She recognizes Kolbek, and Nollis, and the little halfling girl and many of the other inhabitants of Steadfast Reach.  And she realizes that all of them are quite dead - many months gone, by the looks of them.  Kolbek raises his goblet high, tatters of flesh hanging from his upraised arm.  The other decomposed guests do the same as the applause goes on and on and on..._

Matilda awakens to the steady drip, drip, drip of drops of water striking an enormous bowl-shaped leaf just above her head.  Sitting up disturbs the balance and its contents, nearly a gallon of water, pour over her.


----------



## doghead (Dec 4, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrrior*

The warforged listens to what Sanae and Matilda have to say.

"Your opinion of my character is of no interest to me, warrior of the Silver Flame. Save your insults for one who cares."

The warforged is silent for a moment, as if gathering his thoughts.

"We were hired by Kolbek to find a way to put an end to the raids on the plantation. We have a way to do that. The longer we remain out here, the longer the raids will continue, so we should return immediately. By staying out here longer than necessary we are turning our back on our obligation.

"That is why I believe we should return to the plantation now."


----------



## Pebele (Dec 4, 2005)

A Fire burns behind Sanae's eyes as she practically spits out a response to the warforged.

"And the thoughts of one who does nothing to assist the group, aside from staying awake all night, are of no interest to me. Go back to the plantation, perhaps then we can fill your spot with one of these brave warriors who will not turn their back on the group. Anyone with a _soul_ would know that obligations do not end on a piece of paper. We have a way to stop the raids and help other people and the longer we argue with you, the greater the risk of more people being harmed. So get on your way back, the rest of us are going forward."

She turns away from him and addresses the rest of the group.

"Any other cowards?"


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 4, 2005)

*A bad start to a bad day?*

_Great, first a good dream goes all weird on me, and now I'm soaked. What a great start today I'm in a bad mood, and I'm going to make certain people know it. _

Matilda makes her usual morning preparations, trying to put the disturbing dream out of her mind, and trying to focus her mind despite being waterlogged. During her morning weapon practice she invites any of the lizardmen warriors to join her. "Hlal says we are about 2 miles from the Three Feathers village more or less. They'll join up again after we investigate the village. So let's get moving."

Matilda listens to Sanae verbally skewering the unnamed warforged. _Such fire in her. So she will say what everyone is thinking. She's full of passion but empty of tact._

"I understand your frustration Sanae, neither of the warforged seemed to assist us much, so I ask why keep dragging these burdens about? If you wish to return then do so, but have fun wandering through the jungle with your dog."


----------



## doghead (Dec 5, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior.*

He has no name considers the companions fate has chosen to throw him in with.  _So quick to anger. So quick to lash out. It is little wonder that Cyre is now nothing but a blasted wasteland._

"You do what you think you must. As will I. Good luck on your journey. Stay well."

The warforged turns to Matilda.

"If you will tell the Sky Touchers that I will be leaving you at the ridge to return to the plantation, I will burden you no longer than necessary."

ooc: The three feather's village lies a day and 2 hours from the Sky Toucher village. Ironically, for the first half of that trip, the warforged would be travelling in the same direction as the party. Now that will be a pleasant morning for everyone.

Urko, there is no need to play out hhnn's trip if its a hassle. I can just keep an eye on the thread and you can let me know when, or if, the warforged reaches the plantation. From the ridge the warforged would follow the same route back to the river, then the river to the plantation. Perhaps not the most direct route, but the most straight forward one.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 5, 2005)

Throughout the night, Dargin stares upwards unable to sleep. His thoughts turn dark as he ponders how events have come to pass. _If I had not come, if I had stayed in Newthrone helping others in need, the others would have pursued the Three Feathers Tribe after the raid. They would have followed the tracks instead of listening to me and going up the river. Perhaps... the others would have survived, the Three Feathers would have talked out of raiding, and the others would be on their way home by now. Have the spirits led me wrong? I followed with what light I was given, maybe I am too blind to see their plan._ As his heart sinks low, Grandfather Raven intercedes. "All things, from birth to death, are natural events. All that lives will one day die, that is the way of life. By following our guidance you saved the life of Hlal though you exchanged the lives of the others. You can see only a small thread of the larger tapestry. In time you will learn to see more, but only if you follow your thread." Dargin ponders his words long into the night and finally rests.

In the morning Dargin looks on sadly as 'he has no name' announces that he is leaving to return to the plantation. As the others gather their belongings and ready themselves to leave, he approachs the warforged. "When I met you I did not know how you fit in the world I see. An object, but one that thinks, crafted by the hands of others, yet with a free will. Do you have a spirit as others do? Or just unfeeling magics animating your frame with the semblance of life. Others more gifted than I no doubt know the answers to these questions. I know this however. All things in nature have a spirit. The wind, the stone, the fire, the trees, and others. All these things are a part of you form and thus make up your spirit. Realizing this, your spirit comes into focus in my eyes. I will remember this. I will also remember that you came to my side when I was injured. I hope your travels goes well and that I will see you again at the journey's end."


Spells Grandfather has given me today:
[SBLOCK]
0- Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Cure Minor Wounds;
1- Lesser Vigor, Entangle, Produce Flame;
2- Gust of Wind

Also performing the Blessing of the Spirits rite this morning, just fyi. As Protection from Evil only it is permanent until dispelled and is versus fey, incoporeal undead, and elementals. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 5, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin looks slightly shocked at Sanae's branding of No Name as a coward, but remains silent.  Her open mouth closes when Matilda speaks, however.  _She's amazing.  How can someone so full of energy and passion lack so much tact?_

Her eyes sad, Erin listens to No Name's farewell.  As he turns to leave, she places her hand on the cold armor of his arm.

"I cannot say I understand your reasons for leaving.  I cannot say I approve of them.  I also cannot fill myself with malice at you for leaving us as we attempt to complete our mission."  She steps closer towards the warforged, and lowers her voice.  "But I will say this - you are _lost_.  You run from anything that you think pins you down.  Be that our little group, or even a thing as simple as a name.  One day, you must make a stand, my friend.  Take a name, and take a place alongside the rest of us.  If not today, then one day.  Please."

Erin turns and begins to make preparations to leave, her shoulders slumped.


----------



## doghead (Dec 6, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> "When I met you I did not know how you fit in the world I see. An object, but one that thinks, crafted by the hands of others, yet with a free will. Do you have a spirit as others do? Or just unfeeling magics animating your frame with the semblance of life. Others more gifted than I no doubt know the answers to these questions. I know this however. All things in nature have a spirit. The wind, the stone, the fire, the trees, and others. All these things are a part of you form and thus make up your spirit. Realizing this, your spirit comes into focus in my eyes. I will remember this. I will also remember that you came to my side when I was injured. I hope your travels goes well and that I will see you again at the journey's end."




"Thank you Dargin. I wish you well to and look forward to seeing you again. I do not know either whether I have a spirit as others do. I just know that _I am._ I leave to other more clever than me to ponder the question of what that means."



			
				Dayspire said:
			
		

> "I cannot say I understand your reasons for leaving. I cannot say I approve of them. I also cannot fill myself with malice at you for leaving us as we attempt to complete our mission." She steps closer towards the warforged, and lowers her voice. "But I will say this - you are lost. You run from anything that you think pins you down. Be that our little group, or even a thing as simple as a name. One day, you must make a stand, my friend. Take a name, and take a place alongside the rest of us. If not today, then one day. Please."




"I am attempting to fullfill the contract as you are," the warforged responds softly. "We just have different ideas as to what is required." 

The warforged is silent for moment as he ponders Erin's plee.

"Erin. I have made a stand. Here. But perhaps you are right about having a name. I will think on what you have said." 

The warforged reaches out, a little hesitantly, and places a hand on Erin's arm. 

"Go well, and come back safely."


----------



## Pebele (Dec 6, 2005)

Sanae ignores the warforged's "goodbyes" and goes about finishing her meal and gathering her items.

"Matilda, make sure that our scaled friends understand what is going on. As for everyone else, let us get moving. We have much to do today, and a brisk march towards our destiny should raise our spirits after this unpleasantness." 

She hefts her pack and sets her jaw, fighting to keep her composure. She closes her eyes and mouths a silent prayer, _May the Flame guide me today, keep my thoughts clear and keep me on the path towards righteousness. May I not fall victim to the doubts of any around me, and may the Flame keep my strength and spirits high._


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 6, 2005)

Matilda nods her assent, and motions to Hlal. "The cowardly metal one does not believe aiding your tribe is important to our mission, and has decided not to bother himself with aiding you. However the rest of us believe that helping you and continuing our mission are one and the same. We will examine the village and then return to help purge the ridge of the insects. Be safe Hlal."

Matilda then adjusts her equipment to make sure all of her gear is in place, and not too wet. She then starts heading toward the village. "Sanae is right, we need to get moving immediately. I'll take the lead."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat simply nods at his metalic brother as he gets ready to leave. Then he checks his gear before nodding his readiness to leave with the group toward the village.


----------



## Urko (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello all -

Been ill and not feeling up to coming near a computer.  Better now - update in the next couple hours.  To make up for the slow past couple weeks, I'm committing myself to updates every weekday until the holidays throw everyone's schedule into disarray (to be dealt with when we get there).  

doghead - I'll go ahead and make separate posts for you.  Timing might be a bit funny, but I think it will be possible to remerge w/the group before too long.


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

The warforged silently watches his companions depart. When the forest has swallowed them up, he turns and, with the dog trotting along at his side, heads in the direction of the river.

ooc: Urko, sorry to hear about your illness, glad to hear that you are feeling better.

thotd


----------



## Urko (Dec 9, 2005)

*The Three Feathers Village*

The lizardfolk warriors watch in obvious confusion as ‘he has no name’ parts ways with his companions and begins walking silently west, back to the river, his faithful hounded padding at his side  (although not without a few forlorn looks back at Erin).  After Matilda’s explanation, a few among them hiss imprecations in his wake.  Hlal hushes them with a growl.  ”The  metal creature is guided by his own spirits.  Let him depart from our thoughts entirely.”

Hlal’s directions prove correct.  The sun has not finished its morning climb before you come to a break in trees and, within the clearing, the home of the Three Feathers tribe.  In the distance, the eastern face of K’Lethka Ridge rears majestically above the jungle.  It takes very little imagination to see the head of a dragon, contorted in pain, in the rock face.

The village itself lies in a wide, flat area.  At one time there were probably as many as fifty small dome-shaped structures huddled beneath wide-branched trees.  Now most of the trees are stumps and the few huts that are left are scattered amongst circular muddy patches left by their missing neighbors.  The village is unnaturally quiet after the surging, vibrant energy of the Sky Touchers’ home.

Matilda is the first to spot them – a group of about a dozen lizardfolk emerge from behind one of the few remaining clusters of trees, about 70 yards off.  They are yellow-green in color and not much taller than Dargin.  They are stocky, like the Sky Touchers, but unlike their larger cousins they have short, almost beak-like snouts.  They trudge in an orderly line towards the nearest hut and begin dismantling it.  

Now that your attention is drawn in that direction, you can see something another building, partially obscured by the trees at the end of the village farthest from you.  It is another dome, similar to the huts, but built on a much larger scale – perhaps thirty feet across and nearly half as tall.  The bottom three feet or so appear to be clad in some kind of stone or brickwork and there is a paved path around its base.  

Another creature emerges from the other side of the strange dome.  An oversized insect, about the size of a small pony.  Although it lacks wings, it is clearly related to the monsters that attacked a couple day ago.  It takes up a position where it can monitor the lizardfolk and silently watches while they go about their task.

Anyone may act.  It does not appear that either the poison dusk or the insect creature have noticed you.


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 9, 2005)

*Three Feathers Village - Surveying the Situation*

_Damn, I wonder what this means?_

Matilda surveys the dozen or so dusk, and watches as they begin dismantling the hut. Matilda drops to a crouch, and looks back to the rest of the group. "Ok, we've got about a dozen dusk, and one big bug. There are two scenarios I can see. They are enslaved, in which case a direct attack whilst yelling about their liberation could help our cause. Or...they are working willingly with the bugs, and attack us as we get close. Our other options are to wait them out and investigate the village when they depart, or return to Hlal and bring back reinforcements. Matilda pats her hand on her scabbard, "Of course I'm always up for the direct, free the slaves approach. Can't resist a good workout after all." Matilda smirks and waits for the rest of the party to deliberate.

One thing I can tell you from experience, is never, ever get your husband or wife sick. You'll end up in a horrible cycle of passing it back and forth. And that sucks. Glad to hear you're doing better though.


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 9, 2005)

*Erin*

Crouched behind a large fern, Erin stares at the scene with shock.  _I've never heard of such a thing!  Insects ruling over a tribe of lizardmen?  It makes no sense!_

Erin whispers to the group.  "I do not know what is going on here.  But I suggest we retreat immediately and debate a plan of action.  I also can enchant our weapons and armor, so that when... I mean _if _it comes to battle, we will be ready."  She shakes her head and scowls briefly at her slip-up.

ooc:  Erin will only say that if she is sure that we are not within range of them hearing.


----------



## Pebele (Dec 9, 2005)

Sanae watches the scene for a few moments, a scowl on her face.

SHe turns to the group and adds her thoughts "I think that they are not working together. I thikn the Dusk have been imprisoned by one of those bugs, pretending it's their leader. What did the Sky Touchers call it?" She frowns deeply.

"We must put an end to this. That larger hut, perhaps it contains the leader of the bugs. But I fear that we will be overwhelmed..." She trails off, clenching her hands in to fists.


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 9, 2005)

Matilda nods at Erin and Sanae. "Alright so we have two votes so far to regroup. Dargin, Eff Flat, what are your thoughts? If we pull back, Erin can either enhance our equipment, or we can withdraw to get reinforcements from the Sky Touchers. However one problem with reinforcements could be, that the Three Feathers take that as an invasion. So it's simply a question of how and when we want to engage them.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 9, 2005)

Dargin swings his legs over the saddle and dismounts. He grabs Malks bridle and pulls to lower him and reveal less of his profile. He joins the others in their whispered conversation.
"They seem to be busy collecting material, perhaps to build a nest for the insects much like mud wasps. Are they slaves or willing servents? If we run in and attack the 'bug from the ground' the lizardfolk may turn on us despite our intentions. Eff Flat, you spoke with the Sky Touchers about the Las.. lasherakk? The scent they obey? Is there some way we could use that to our advantage if we find and defeat one?

Malk and I are used to stalking while on the hunt. I could hide here and observe them for a time while Erin works her magics. If there is any danger, Malk can bear me away swiftly to regroup with the rest of you."


----------



## Urko (Dec 9, 2005)

*Back to the river (‘he has no name’)*

I think I was confused about the timing of when ‘he has no name’ decided to go back.  He made that decision at the Sky Touchers’ village, right?  And not the next morning, at the campsite?
[sblock]Despite the incessant din of the insects and animals of the rain forest, ‘he has no name’ may be surprised to notice how quiet his journey has become.   Gone are the boots, claws, and metal feet tramping at his side.  The irritable bickering and light-hearted banter.  No more stern pronouncements from Sanae.  No more of Erin’s unconscious mumbling to herself as she works out arcane formulae in her head.  No more gentle encouragement or bizarre spiritual dispensations from Dargin.  No more of Eff Flat’s perpetual piping.  No more cynical observations from Matilda.  It’s just a warforged and a dog, without a name to call their own between them.

There are advantages.  No one to stop and complain about the need to rest, to eat, to dig inconvenient rocks or thorns out of shoes.  Dog keeps pace with his master, although it is not uncommon for him to disappear into the brush for a time, more often than not chewing the remains of some dead thing when he returns.  About mid afternoon, ‘he has no name’ notices an odd thing.  The jungle noises in his immediate vicinity have ceased.  Dog pricks up his ears and looks nervously this way and that.

I’ll need Spot and Listen checks from you[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2005)

Urko: [sblock]The warforged warrior enjoys the peace of the forest. His thoughts wander as he goes; the people who made him, the events at Cyre and afterwards, his time in Q'Barre. But mostly they seem to return to the morning in the Sky Toucher's village and the word he spoke. They were strange words that came from somewhere within him that he didn't really understand. Was there more to him than he knew?

The unusual silence of the forest eventually penetrates his awareness. The warforged comes to a stop and looks around, listening carefully.

Spot/Listen Check (1d20+1=14, 1d20+1=3)

ooc: Yeah, I noticed that there was some confusion. I mentioned it ooc but I'm not sure anyone noticed. The conversation happened the night (well mornining really) they were at the Sky Toucher's village, which means that hhnnn would have traveled with the party back to the ridge before departing as I saw it. But some posts put the conversation at the time they got back to the ridge where the way to the river and the way to the Three Feather's village diverged. [/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Dec 11, 2005)

Sanae narrows her eyes as she looks towards Eff Flat, then back to the other members of the group.

"It appears that those who have opinions have spoken. We must retreat for the moment, let us go back to the Sky Touchers and ask for their thoughts. We must think on our next course of action."

With that said, she carefully gathers her things and turns to head back the way they came.


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 11, 2005)

MAtilda shrugs her shoulders after Sanae takes the lead. "I guess killing those bugs will have to wait. Let's go back for now. I'll act as a rear guard until we get back, in case we are followed. Let's move out."

Matilda adjusts her scabbard, and keeps her hand on the hilt until the village is out of sight.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 12, 2005)

Eff Flat ignores Sanae's impatience. He instead turns his attention to Dargin's query. "The lek'sshareth? I do not know. I doubt it could be done without some form of magic to aid in the deed." He pauses while internally weighing the options. "I will remain here to observe them."


----------



## Urko (Dec 12, 2005)

*More splitting up...*

OK, so now you've split into three groups?!?  Have I done something to offend the patron dieties of DMs?  

The only person I'm uncertain about is Erin.  Is she going with Matilda and Sanae?  I'm going with that assumption unless Dayspire tells me otherwise.  She was the one who first suggested retreating, but I assumed she meant just out of sight of the village.

Updates for each subgroup to follow.


----------



## Urko (Dec 12, 2005)

*At the Three Feathers village (Dargin, Eff Flat)*

The three human ladies depart back into the jungle, leaving Dargin and Eff Flat to observe the village in silence.  The poison dusk lizardfolk work efficiently, albeit not particularly quickly.  If they are coereced in their labors, there is no physical sign of it.  The insect overseer exhibits none of the typical signs of a slave driver - no whips, no barked orders, no brutality.  It meerly stands and watches.  The group's size wavers as members depart with bundles of timber on their backs, moving out of sight beyond the large dome, or returning a few moments later relieved of their burdens.  

Three quarters of an hour or so have passed when the shaman and bard hear the sound that they have been dreading:  the beating of oversized wings.  With so many of the trees gone in the immediate vicinity of the village, it is not difficult to spot them; two of the winged insects like the ones encountered before, making their way from the direction of the ridge.  They circle over the overseer once, then move off to the south, keeping just above the canopy.  They pass less than fifty feet from the brush where Dargin and Eff Flat are hidden, but do no appear to notice them.  (I went ahead and made Hide checks for both of you, with a bonus due to the heavy cover and distance of the insects)

Luck does not stay with them, however.  Not long afterwards, one of the poison dusks loses it’s grip on a broad leaf, nearly as tall as it is, that was part of the roof of the hut it is dismantling.  An errant wind sends the leaf tumbling in your direction.  The poison dusk retrieves it while still some distance away, but its glance happens to fall on the two of you.  It stands upright in shock and emits a shrill, piercing whistle.  The heads of the other workers and their overseer snap in your direction.

You both may act.  Map to follow – for now, assume that you have cover and concealment relative to the lizardfolk and insect.  The worker that spotted you is about 60 feet away, the others are about 130 feet away and have not pinpointed your location yet.


----------



## Urko (Dec 12, 2005)

*Heading back to the Sky Touchers (Erin, Matilda, and Sanae)*

Dargin and Eff Flat are soon lost in the trees behind as the three humans march back towards the Sky Toucher warriors’ camp.  Yesterday’s rains seem a thing of the past; the noonday sun stabs like a fiery knife through gaps in the canopy and even the shady areas are stiflingly hot.  The going is slower without Dargin to part the branches, but the trio makes reasonable time.  One unfortunate incident involving a nest of bees accidentally disturbed and a waterskin dropped while being passed from one hand to another leads to a brief, furious debate over culpability, but is eventually forgotten with no greater harm done than the loss of a small amount of water, wet boots, and a few painful stings.

About an hour into the trip, Erin spots something the group missed when they passed this way earlier this morning.  Almost buried in the floor vegetation is a low line of stone, no more than six inches high, but stretching several dozen feet.  It appears to be the remains of a wall.  Other bits of rubble can barely be discerned here and there.  The area is a bit different from most of the jungle.  The undergrowth is not nearly as dense and the trees are widely spaced.  It somewhat reminds Sanae of some of the grand cathedrals back in Thrane.

Before Matilda and Sanae can drag Erin away from this interesting diversion, a sound sends pangs of dread down all three of the ladies’ spines.  A low hum swells into the heavy wing beat of the enormous flying insects encountered before.  Matilda spots it – one of the hideous creatures is a couple hundred feet to the east, moving steadily in your direction.  It is unclear if it has spotted the trio yet.

Any of you may act.  I will also be coming up with a map for you - right now assume flat terrain and minimal cover for a couple hundred yards in every direction, with trees spaced 10-20 feet apart.


----------



## Urko (Dec 12, 2005)

*Ambushed! ('he has no name')*

The previous post and this one are taking place on the day after you left, at about the same time that the rest of the party has reached the Three Feathers village.

[sblock]'He has no name' notices an incongruous patch of red and black behind a nearby tree.  He has just resolved it into the shape of a human, apparently trying to hide, when a weighted net enfolds him and the now furiously barking dog from above.  Figures in the all too familiar garb of the Riedran military burst from behind several trees, arrows knocked and bows drawn.  Another being drops from the trees above.  This one appears to be dressed in the forest itself – his hooded cloak seems to be constantly shifting to blend into the foliage about him.  His face is lost in shadow at the moment.  He carries a scimitar, but makes no move to draw it.  Yet.

You may act.  Bear in mind, though, that you are currently entangled[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Dec 13, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

Urko: [sblock]The warforged's mind races as he assesses the situation. He can not see a way to extract himself before the soldiers fall upon him. And his powers offer him no offensive capability. Fighting so many while entanged would mean sure failure.

The warforged relaxes his stance. But he remains wary.

"This is not very friendly."

ooc: Damn. One more manifester level and he could have dimension slid out of this. Or would that power have taken the net too? Ready an action: attack if anyone should engage him. Given they have bows, I'm assuming thhat they are keeping their distance at this point. How far at they from hhnn? [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 13, 2005)

_Great, I've got a coward, two who think they are on a university trip, and now this. I swear, I should have stayed in bed today. At least I've got the warriors with me._

Noticing the flying insect, Matilda sighs deeply. "We've got trouble, and it's moving quickly. Try and get some cover, and stay out of sight as best you can. I'd rather avoid a fight, seeing how we're short handed, but if it does see us, let's surround it, and bring it down quickly."

Taking her own advice, Matilda scurries out of sight as best she can, attempting to use a tree to shield her from view. 

Base Hide Check - 9 

Well I tried to hide at least.


----------



## Pebele (Dec 13, 2005)

Sanae hears Matilda's orders and attempts to locate cover for herself. Sanae silently curses the shine on her heavy plate armor, and hopes the bug doesn't notice her.

Base Hide Check - 6


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 13, 2005)

_Idiots!  Don't they realize the significance of what I've found!_ Erin thinks to herself. _This could mean - oh.  Bugs._

Erin watches as her two allies scurry off for a good hiding spot, and tries to follow, her own armor making a muted clanking sound.  She crouches beneath a large palm leaf, but it does little to hide her.
_
ooc: Erin tries to hide.  But, err, fails  (1d20+-3=3).  Wow, we're a bunch of bumbling goofs.  _


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 13, 2005)

Dargin winces and utters a curse in his plains dialect. He hisses to Eff Flat. "We must fall back before the others spot us!" Moving as quickly as he can, Dargin wiggles backwards on his hands and knees trying to disappear into the undergrowth. 

OOC - Dargin Move Silently - 10. Malk Move Silently - 2 When out of sight of the lizardfolk I'll  remount Malk and continue moving silently unless pursued. If they come after us I'll lay down Entangle spells until we're clear. I'm out of town till friday so that'll be my game plan


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Eff Flat : Male Warforged Bard 4*

Eff Flat nods to Dargin and then starts trying to crawl as silently away from their position as possible.

OOC: Move Silently 22 & Hide 3


----------



## Urko (Dec 15, 2005)

*Spotted! (Erin, Matilda, Sanae)*

The winged insect is making wide arcs back and forth as it flits beneath the trees.  As the women scramble for cover, though, it stops abruptly, facing in their direction.  It hovers for a moment, perhaps considering how to react, before darting forward at tremendous speed.  As they brace themselves for its approach, Matilda and Sanae can both detect the sound of another one, somewhere beyond the canopy, moving over their heads.

Initiative please, plus any actions you wish to take.  In the map below, most of the trees' branches are 20+ over your heads


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 15, 2005)

Matilda watches the bug stop abruptly, and curses loudly. "Damn it, we've been spotted! Close ranks, and stay back to back if a second one gets here." Matilda moves into a position opposite Sanae, blade ready to strike the instant something gets close.

Initiative - 9 
Matilda will move to K11 drawing her sword as she does, and ready an action to attack the insect when it comes into range. Also she is designating the bug that is in sight as her dodge target. Also I noticed something after Erin and Sanae posted, we are the slowest and most poorly hidden group ever.


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 15, 2005)

Erin nods at Matilda, and raises the Thunderstaff.  She watches the incoming bug, and waits for an opportunity.

ooc:  Erin has a 9 (1d20+0=9) initiative.  She'll stay back, and Ready an action to fire on the bug if it comes within range.


----------



## Urko (Dec 15, 2005)

*Surrounded! (‘he has no name’)*

OK, something odd is going on.  I originally posted this Tuesday, or so I thought until I noticed last night that it wasn’t there.  Nor is it in my backup file.  Did I hallucinate writing this?  <hums ‘Twilight Zone’ theme while picking up hammer and looking for gremlins in computer...>

[sblock]The cloaked figure, apparently the leader, raises one hand.  Instantly four soldiers lower their bows and dart forward to secure the ends of the net.  The other four keep their arrows trained on their captive.  Dog, nearly apoplectic with fury, strains to get at them, but only entangles himself and ‘he has no name’ further.  The leader’s head, face still hidden, swivels from the struggling hound to the warforged master.  With an interrogative grunt, and never shifting his gaze from ‘he has no name,’ the camouflaged figure draws his scimitar (crysteel) and raises it high over dog’s unsuspecting head.[/sblock]


----------



## Pebele (Dec 16, 2005)

Sanae curses under her breath, then draws her greatsword. She takes up a position next to Matilda and narrows her eyes at the bug. 

Erin, keep watch to see if another one is coming. We must take them down quickly!"

She mouths a silent prayer to the Flame and steadies her sword.

Initiative: 7 Sanae will attack as soon as the bug moves within range.


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

Urko: [sblock]He has no name shifts his stance and thrusts his spear through the net. He stops the point just in front of the cloaked figure.

"Leave the dog out of it. If you want a fight, fight me. If you are not too afraid."

ooc: Trying to protect the dog. If the above is not an possible, perhaps a simple slam attack to knock the cloaked figure back.

No problem on the delay, I've barely had time to log in these last few days anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Urko (Dec 17, 2005)

*Bug Patrol Skirmish, round one - part one (Erin, Matilda, Sanae)*

The lightning reflexes of the bug catch all three of the women by surpirse.  Although they spot it some distance away, it closes that gap in what seems like the blink of an eye.  The creatures flies in low over the brush, one claw lashing out as it streaks nearly straight into  Erin before she can even raise her Thunder Staff.  Fortunately, the foliage prevents the creature from getting a clean strike and it only bruises the artificer (3 hp damage).  Erin manages to aim the Thunder Staff at the monstrous vermin, which responds by bringing its mandibles together with a terrible _SNAP_ on the outstretched arm.  Although the jaws bite deeply into her flesh (10 hp damage).  , Erin is able to fire the weapon more or less directly into the creature's mouth (I went ahead and rolled the attack - a confirmed critical hit!).  She actually sees the creature's carapace bulge slightly as the bubble of force bursts within it and it drops into the bushes, momentarily senseless.

Overhead, all of you can still hear the other insect on the far side of the leafy forest ceiling, sounding like an oversized angry hornet.

Matilda and Sanae, since the creature won the initiative, you can alter/take your actions for this round.  If you wish to pinpoint the location of the other bug, you may take a move action and make a Listen check (DC 8) to do so.

Updated map is in post below.


----------



## Urko (Dec 17, 2005)

*Escape! (Dargin, Eff Flat)*

As the mismatched pair ducks back into the undergrowth, Eff Flat notices that rather than join the pursuit, the bug overseer flees back beyond the large dome, in the direction of the ridge.  The lizardfolk, however, show no hesitance to pursue.  The halfling and warforged can no longer see them as they attempt retreat, but the poison dusk's screeching war cries cut through the jungle like a _keen_ machete.  

By the time Dargin has mounted Malk, the lizardfolk have entered the forest as well.  As such, they are an easy target for his _entangle_ spell.  It takes a couple tries to catch the entire group, but the shaman's magic significantly slows the pursuing force.  The duo put the time this buys them to good use and are soon well away from the village.  After fifteen minutes or so, they no longer hear any sign of pursuit.


----------



## Urko (Dec 17, 2005)

*Captor revealed ('he has no name')*

[sblock]When 'he has no name' thrusts out his spear, the cloaked figure deftly steps to one side, bringing his scimitar around to parry.  He stands for a moment with sword raised.  A laugh, deep throated and full of gravel, issues out from the hood.  The man throws off his hood to reveal a profile that 'he has no name' judges, based on prior experience, most humanoids would find handsome in the extreme.  The squad leader turns to face the warforged straight on.  The other side of his face is deeply scarred, as if it were made of clay and a sculptor had viciously dug his fingers into it.  The eye on that side is dead white and unseeing.

"So, a kon-struk-ted being kares for de welfare ohf a beast?" he says in heavily accented Common.  "How...en-dee-ring.  If you want it to lif, kahm it im-medeuh-tly an srow down your weapons an gear."  He smiles, most unpleasantly.  "Den we kan tok."[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

Urko: [sblock]The warforged considers the scarred man's words for a moment. Losing his gear is not such a big deal, he can fight without it. But he is not so sure that he can calm the dog. It always has had a mind of its own.

The real question is, does he want to. Each time he agrees to the scarred man's demands, he puts himself more firmly under the control of the other. The warforged considers simply going on the offfensive. Its possible, even encumbered as he is, that he could do enough damage to scare the Riedrans off. But the warforged is tired of blood and bloodshed. He saw enough of it in Cyre to last him a lifetime.

"Agreed," he says finally.

The warforged drops his spear and shrugs off his shield. Reaching down, he attempts to calm the dog.

ooc: Handle animal +2[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 18, 2005)

Matilda curses loudly and takes chase after the bug, swinging her sword fiercely as soon as she is within range.

attack roll: 21
Damage: 11 
Sneak attack: 5 

Matilda will move to M17 to attack. I'm pretty certain her movement will get her there without issue.


----------



## Pebele (Dec 18, 2005)

Seeing that Erin and Matilda seem to have the the first bug under control, Sanae focuses on trying to locate the second.

Listen check: 11


----------



## Urko (Dec 18, 2005)

*Bug Patrol Skirmish, round one conclusion (Erin, Matilda, Sanae)*

Matilda's fighting instincts send her towards the fallen bug almost before it hits the ground.  Her longsword bites deeply into a weak spot in its carapace just behind the wings, releasing a jet of blackish ichor.  Meanwhile, Sanae pinpoints the location of the bug's companion, circling in from the north.


----------



## Urko (Dec 19, 2005)

*Speaking to your captor ('he has no name')*

[sblock]'He has no name' manages to get a grip on the enraged canine and speak soothingly enough that the animal calms down.  The figure in the camouflage cloak nods approvingly then speaks a word in Riedran to his soldiers.  Carefully, two of the archers who are not holding the corners of the net retrieve the spear, which they hand to their leader.  They stand back long enough for the four at the corners to pull the net aside, then rush in to grab the rest of 'he has no name's' equipment.  While they go through the leather case and tool pouch, the leader sheathes his sword and regards the warforged with a twisted smile.

"I ahm Shikariketh.  You ahr Spear, yes?"  The two soldiers finish their, casually dumping  'he has no name's' gear on the ground.  They return to the circle and renock their arrows like the others.  Shikariketh glances at the jumbled tools and paraphrenalia, then smiles again at the warforged.  "I ah-syoom you ahr not styu-pit, so you know wat we ahr looking for.  Where is de Emerald Key?  I must wahrn you, your friends ahr in great danger as long as dey ka-rhee it."[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

Urko: [sblock]_Spear. Then this one is in communication with the other Reidan we met. Are they really just puppets for spirit beings from the dream world? Minharath said as much, but ..._

The warforged takes a moment to ensure that the dog is securely held, before returning his attention to the scarred man.

ooc: Urko, as I understand it, there are about a half dozen archers and the scarred man. The archers are in a circle around the warforged, 20 feet or so, and the scarred man close enough to talk, say 10-15 feet?[/sblock]


----------



## Urko (Dec 19, 2005)

*Clarification for 'he has no name'*

[sblock]You have their positions essentially correct, but there are eight archers.  Here's a quick ASCII map:


|_|A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R
01|_|_|_|@|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
02|_|_|@|_|_|@|_|_|@|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
03|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|_|_|@|_|_|_|@|_|_|_|
04|_|_|_|@|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|_|_|_|_|_|
05|_|@|_|_|_|_|@|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
06|_|_|_|@|_|@|_|_|_|@|_|@|_|_|_|_|@|_|
07|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|_|_|_|_|_|@|_|_|_|_|
08|_|_|@|_|@|_|_|_|A|_|_|@|A|_|@|_|_|_|
09|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|A|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
10|_|_|_|_|_|@|_|A|_|_|_|d|_|_|_|_|_|_|
11|_|_|@|_|@|_|_|_|_|S|_|H|@|_|_|_|_|_|
12|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|_|_|_|
13|_|_|_|@|_|@|_|A|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
14|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|A|_|A|@|A|_|_|_|_|_|
15|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|_|_|
16|_|_|@|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|@|_|_|@|_|_|_|_|

@ = tree
d = dog
H = ‘he has no name’
S = Shikariketh
A = archer[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 19, 2005)

Urko, is Erin considered armed when using the thunderstaff? Also are we onto round 2? Thanks!


----------



## Urko (Dec 19, 2005)

*Bug Patrol Skirmish, round two - bug's move (Erin, Matilda, Sanae)*

Yeoman: yes on both counts.

Just as Sanae figures out where the drone of beating wings originates, the monster crashes through the canopy.  The air displaced by its wings hits her like a slap in the face as it flits past.  The oversized insect makes straight for Erin.  Hovering just over her head, it reaches out with one articulated claw, attempting to get hold of the Thunder Staff.

I'll update the map at the end of this round.  Bug 2 is currently at J14, 5' off the ground.  It's attempt to grab her weapon provokes an attack of opportunity from Erin.   For the disarm attempt, she will need to make an opposed melee attack roll (BAB + STR bonus + 4).


----------



## Pebele (Dec 20, 2005)

Sanae sees Erin's plight and moves to attack the bug. Muttering a quick prayer to the Silver Flame, Sanae adjusts her stance and throws her weight into a heavy blow, hoping to ground the bug permanently.

Sanae will take a 5' step to J13. Sanae will use Power Attack for 1. I accidentally hit enter before typing Sanae's name in the die roller, I'm very sorry!

Attack Roll - 25 
Damage - 16


----------



## doghead (Dec 20, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged warrior*

Urko: [sblock]"I am the warforged called Spear, yes," the warforged responds eventually.

He gestures to his gear on the ground.

"Do you mind if I pick it up now?"

The warforged launches himself at Shikariketh, manifesting Claws of the Beast as he moves.

"And I don't. Know anything. About the Emerald. Thingy," the warforged growls at Shikariketh as he slashes at the Riedan.

ooc: Claws of the Beast (swift, 1hour/level, 5 pp for 1d8 claws). 
Attack (1d20+5=19), 20 w/AP (see below)
Action Point/Attack (1d6=1),
Dam/Claw (1d8+2=7)

Basically, hhnn is going to try and get in Shikariketh face and stay there, hopefully making the archers have to fire into the melee. I did think about grappling, but there are too many rolls, too easy for Shikariketh to break away. Anyway, cutting Shikariketh to pieces is more satisfying (if it works). Pity I can't use psionic weapon with the claws.[/sblock]


----------



## Urko (Dec 20, 2005)

'He has no name' - If he had them, they would be made of solid brass...(actual response to follow - I will drop the DM's screen enough to say I'm still statting Shikariketh out...)

Dargin, Eff Flat: I did not explicitly say so in my last post about you, but you may act.  Do you want to trace the human women's steps, go back to the village, something else that hadn't occurred to me...?


----------



## Yeoman (Dec 20, 2005)

Heartened by her deadly bladework, Matilda presses her advantage and moves to finish the bug off quickly. "Hang in there everyone, we'll beat these bastards yet!

Matilda will hold position and continue to harry the bug. She will use a move action to ready her shield (moving her AC up to 20 versus the far bug, and 21 versus the adjacent one), and then attack the flanked bug. 

Attack Roll 27, Critical Threat 
Confirmation Roll 9 
Damage Roll 4 
Sneak Attack 2


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 20, 2005)

*Erin*

Erin curses as the bug grabs the Thunder Staff.

"What in the Nine Hells...?!?"  For a moment, she pulls back the staff from it's claws.  She takes the opportunity to whirl the staff around and smack the bug in the carapace.  

ooc:  Or maybe not (1d20+9=16).  Still rolling for damage though (1d6+2=5).  If it's still up, and I still have the staff, I'll blast it again - if not, I'll grab my morningstar and thwack it.  Here's the roll: Attack against bug (1d20+3=23).  Wow, another 20?!?  Confirm: Attack against bug (1d20+3=21).  Damage: Attack against bug (1d6=3).  If morning star: Attack against bug (1d8+2=3).


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 21, 2005)

Dargin finally slows down long enough to look around and see that the pursuit hasn't been able to catch up to them. He turns to Eff Flat, "It looks like we've lost them for now. They still might be able to follow us. We should disguise our trail if we can."

ooc: 17 Survival


----------

